#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-09
<williammanda> #end
<williammanda> # Mythtv
<williammanda> begin
<williammanda> prog = mythtv
<williammanda> button = UP
<williammanda> repeat = 3
<williammanda> config = Up
<williammanda> end
<williammanda> line 19 is the space.....wow no space showed during the copy & paste
<williammanda> ?
<superm1> does it need to be indented?
<superm1> all of my configs have always had 3 spaces before prog, button, repeat, and config
<williammanda> william@C2D:~$ ircat .lircrc
<williammanda> " in /home/william/.lircrc:21 ignored
<williammanda> .lircrc: bad file format, /home/william/.lircrc:22
<williammanda> same error as myth
<williammanda> i'll try indent
<superm1> williammanda, also i know its inconvenient, but please do post these in the pastebin
<superm1> its inconsiderate to others in the channel
<williammanda> sure
<rogue780> lawdy lawdy lawd! look at that flood!
<williammanda_> http://pastebin.ca/609600
<williammanda_> here is my new lircrc file.....look ok?
<superm1> okay and this work or no?
<superm1> at a glance looks right
<superm1> you've got trailing white space
<superm1> on every instance of 'mythtv'
<superm1> that would be the issue it would appear
<williammanda_> nope
<williammanda_> no error in myth
<williammanda_> wow...i'm stumped
<williammanda_> i had this all working before
<williammanda_> on the first try
<williammanda_> irw gives the remote keys as they are pressed
<superm1> do you understand what i had said?
<williammanda_> i used the lircconfig website to make the lirc file
<williammanda_> yes...space at the end of every line
<superm1> i guess running it through ircat myself afterwards its still not working though...
<superm1> different error though
<williammanda_> i used "ircat ~/.lircrc"
<williammanda_> and it didn't return a prompt
<superm1> okay two things i had to do
<superm1> i removed the trailing white space
<superm1> and made sure the line endings were unix line endings
<superm1> and then it was able to run through ircat
<superm1> with no issues for me
<superm1> but i can't try it obviously without your remote
<williammanda_> if irw shows each key as it is pressed...shouldn't that tell you that the lircd.conf file is ok?
<superm1> lircd.conf yes
<superm1> if ircat shows you keys being pressed
<superm1> that means lircd.conf and lircrc are correct
<williammanda_> k
<williammanda_> once I change the lircrc file and save it.....I can just start mythfrontend again without restarting lircd...correct?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> lircd only needs to be restarted when the lircd.conf is changed
<williammanda_> ok the lircconfig website doesn't create good files.....I just made my own and it worked
<superm1> that's a shame :(
<superm1> is it just the line endings?
<superm1> or what is it doing wrong
<williammanda_> i need to test one more thing
<williammanda_> i tried deleting the spaces at the end of the lines and re-entering a CR....also I tried changing the indent to 3 spaces...no luck
<superm1> crazy.  i wonder what is up with his generator then
<superm1> otherwise that would have been a great concept
<williammanda_> yes i agree
<williammanda_> lirc all working now.....
<williammanda_> set back and watch a dvd....and gel
<williammanda_> thanks for the help
<superm1> keescook, are you around this evening, or still in London?
<ubotu> New bug: #97599 in mythplugins (multiverse) "MythWeb sessions no longer working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97599
<ubotu> New bug: #124842 in lirc (main) "Package new lirc version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124842
<laga> superm1: i'm a kde user, but i could see myself using gnome tools if it was worth it :)
<geek> hey
<laga> ho
<geek> how it going?
<geek> whenever i try to get channel listings from zap2it
<laga> you get an error message?
<laga> ah, so it's still not fixed
<geek> yea
<geek> but i know my user name and password are correct, otherwise i wouldn't be able to login on the main screen
<geek> oh
<laga> they seem to have trouble at the moment
<geek> it's down/broken/not working
<geek> phew
<laga> i don't use zap2it so i don't know anything about it :) maybe there's ssomething on the zap2it forums
<geek> i've kinda been away from linux for a while and having a little touble getting back into the swing of things like configurations and what not
<geek> i've been trying for like 5-6 hours to install the tvTuner card and myth tv
<geek> at first i was kinda dumb
<geek> in the fact that i was following the tutorials and the step by steps guides exactly
<geek> instead of just using them as guidelines lol
<laga> heh :)
<geek> ROFL the forums won't let me log-in or view anything
<laga> :(
<laga> ask in #mythtv-users
<laga> maybe they know more
<geek> hey u still there laga?
<geek> anyone here?
<OpenMediaSupport> I'm here ;)
<laga> re
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<Daviey> superm1_: ?
<superm1> hey mates how was lugradio live?
<superm1> laga, take a look at 'meld'
<superm1> it appears to be much easier (for me) to use than kdiff3
<laga> nice
<laga> thanks
<superm1> you have to provide the argument to what you want to meld via command line i think (there is no "open" item in the menu)
<superm1> but it can do entire directories
<superm1> or a 3 way diff
<laga> nifty
<superm1> from a bzr branch
<Daviey> superm1_: it was great - mythtv stand was good.  Nice to speak with the devs
<superm1> Daviey, awesome
<superm1> anything interesting come out of conv. ?
<Daviey> yeah, some stuff
<superm1> as I'm reading this from planet: http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?p=41&language=en
<superm1> i'm thinking about the possibilities for the guide on the desktop.  that is quite something else
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-10
<williammanda> hey guys
<superm1> hey williammanda
<williammanda> if I went the satellite route....can I use my tuner cards as I do with cable?
<superm1> which tuners?
<williammanda> pcHD5500 & Dvico HDTV rt
<superm1> your using them for qam?
<williammanda> yes
<superm1> Then no.
<superm1> unfortunately
<williammanda> also i have pvr-150
<superm1> qam isn't avail via sat
<superm1> you can do OTA for the same stations typically
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<superm1> the pvr-150 u can use however
<superm1> but you will need an ir transmitter
<superm1> to control the sat box
<tgm4883> what the heck
<williammanda> qam tuners only work for OTA or cable then?
<superm1> tgm4883, netsplit maybe
<tgm4883> feels like it
<superm1> well typically the tuners that do QAM also do ATSC
<superm1> which is OTA
<tgm4883> so did my question even make it through?
<superm1> Nope
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> it was off topic anyway
<williammanda> if i use firewire....will I limit myself to only one tuner?
<superm1> you mean on the cable box?
<superm1> or in general
<tgm4883> you can daisy chain firewire devices
<williammanda> on the cable box...yes
<tgm4883> although I haven't tried it
<williammanda> seems like antennas....are hard for most cases to receive all network channels
<superm1> i am pretty sure you can only use one tuner on the box
<superm1> for firewire
<superm1> but as tgm4883 said you can chain the boxes
<superm1> and use multiple boxes
<williammanda> but I would have to pay for each box...right?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> AFAIK, only 1 tuner per box
<tgm4883> over firewire
<tgm4883> and no recorded shows over firewire if you have a STB DVR
<williammanda> wow
<williammanda> I have two atsc tuners and two pvr-150 now.....
<tgm4883> i've been throwing around the idea of a second box
<superm1> williammanda, you should investigate what you can get over firewire first
<superm1> before even considering a second box
<tgm4883> it's like $4/month for it, and im not sure i really need it
<superm1> because if its the same channels as the atsc tuners
<superm1> its not worth it likely
<tgm4883> very true, it varies from place to place
<tgm4883> stupid drm flags
<williammanda> I pay comcast $8 / month for SDTV but I also all the network HDTV channels too
<superm1> right
<superm1> does your current box have firewire?
<williammanda> no box
<williammanda> just cable
<williammanda> right into each tuner
<tgm4883> If your looking for more channels, I believe you can output from the STB into your tuner card (if firewire doesn't work), although you won't get HD
* tgm4883 tgm is tired of relational algebra
<tgm4883> ^ so tired i forgot it says your name when you do that
<williammanda> calculus my friend
<williammanda> talk my language
<williammanda> :)
<tgm4883> it's just one of those days when you have a headache and it's due tomarrow
<williammanda> tomarrow....are you from KY?
<tgm4883> Oregon, summer class
<williammanda> close to the rockies?
<tgm4883> not so much, Cascades
<tgm4883> Rockies are farther east
<williammanda> mountains due that to you :)
<tgm4883> Have you seen the google earth firefox crop circle?
<williammanda> My mother...oh wait my sister told me so
<williammanda> I'm a hillbilly from KY
<tgm4883> It's like 20 minutes from my house
<williammanda> and it is true.....we don't wear shoes :)
<tgm4883> No shoes?
<tgm4883> thats crazy
<williammanda> but I got lucky...
<tgm4883> rains too much here for that
<williammanda> I very level headed...
<williammanda> tobacco juice does drain from one side of my mouth
<williammanda> sorry doesn't
<tgm4883> Own a banjo?
<williammanda> maybe....
<tgm4883> a linux compatible banjo?
<williammanda> would you like too hear dueling banjos?
<tgm4883> I love the dueling banjos
<williammanda> i moved to TN last year.....
<williammanda> deliverance was made here
<williammanda> about 30 minute from me
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> one flew over the cookoosnest was filmed here
<tgm4883> i just realized I cant spell that
<williammanda> I lived close to Cincinnati....some what of a culture shock here
<tgm4883> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)
<williammanda> I'm not a man here
<tgm4883> no?
<foxbuntu> superm1: hey whats happin? I upgraded to Gusty today
<superm1> foxbuntu, woah why
<foxbuntu> just on my lappy
<williammanda> a man is defined as one that has several guns and knifes here and grins at men
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> im not a man there either then
<superm1> foxbuntu, i heard apt was broken ....
<superm1> in gutsy
<superm1> atm
<williammanda> lol
<tgm4883> i only have a few knives and 1 gun
<foxbuntu> not for me
<superm1> foxbuntu, then you might have just caught it on the cusp afterwards
<superm1> very lucky if thats the case
<foxbuntu> I was able to install Pidgin after gusty
<foxbuntu> let me boot me lappy and see if it actually did the upgrade
<foxbuntu> Im prety sure it did
<foxbuntu> oh, and I got a new record of 44
<superm1> yea right.
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> ...i havent played yet
<williammanda> what is the future of mythtv and cable....
<superm1> thats what i thought
<foxbuntu> superm1: I am still sore for that 3am deal...I started o set in on the way home
<superm1> :)
<foxbuntu> damn T key is sticky
<foxbuntu> oh what is theme manager in gnome
<superm1> foxbuntu, did you see this http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?p=41&language=en
<superm1> i am thinking how the myth guides and pretty much any guide out there
<superm1> can be completely simplified with something like that
<foxbuntu> no kidding
<foxbuntu> thats sweet
<superm1> you can try it on gutsy if you install 'apturl'
<foxbuntu> oh strange...I have gusty stuff but not the gusty kernel
<williammanda> what is gutsy have over feisty.....what is the big improvement?
<foxbuntu> more porn
<foxbuntu> :)
<williammanda> oh ok....my wife will like that :)
<tgm4883> a gibbon can beat up a fawn, thats what it has going for it
<williammanda> oh we are going for the WWE environment?
<foxbuntu> superm1: I have apt from gusty and it works
<foxbuntu> they must have fixed it
<williammanda> for what it is worth.....
<williammanda> my core two duo.....
<williammanda> lost a lot of performance due to dust build up
<williammanda> where mythtv could operate properly
<williammanda> I have two other PIV units and they never had that kind of problem
<williammanda> The IT guy at work raised his eye brow when I told him about what happened
<williammanda> I showed him the vulcan sign....and all was well :)
<williammanda> ok...I'm running out of material....either pay up or I'm going to pay bills
<foxbuntu> superm1: now I am bringing down the gusty kernel
<superm1> foxbuntu, good luck with gutsy :)
<foxbuntu> meh...I like busting it and then figureing out what blew up
<superm1> not exactly the ubuntu spirit, but whatever floats your boat
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> sexy python?
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1: I am nerding it tonight...I have my chair, 2 laptops, and mythtv
<foxbuntu> now all I need is another screen to be playing DDR on
<foxbuntu> superm1: ..
<superm1> yea?
<foxbuntu> My gnome theme has huge font size...it wont seem to change
<foxbuntu> nevermind
<foxbuntu> it finally went
<geek> Hello Everyone!
<geek> anyone here?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> what can I do for you?
<foxbuntu> superm1: are you still here?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> gusty seems pretty good right now
<foxbuntu> I have it all up-to-date
<foxbuntu> no problems yet
<foxbuntu> now the only thing I need to make my life complete...is some kind of Linux mod plugin for firefox to support activeX
<geek> hey fox
<foxbuntu> yo
<geek> i spent like 10 hours trying to fix a tvtuner card yesterday
<geek> which is crazy i know
<geek> i finally figured out that it was a frame grabber and not a pvr
<geek> so i went to the store and exchanged for a 150 pvr
<foxbuntu> ok
<geek> and now when i try to run mythtv
<foxbuntu> I have the same card
<geek> it starts up
<geek> black screen
<geek> and then kicks me back to login screen
<foxbuntu> black screen in the frontend?
<foxbuntu> or when you hit watch tv?
<geek> yea when i select watch tv
<superm1> geek, when you configured it in mythtv-setup
<superm1> did you choose the MPEG2 encoder option
<geek> yes
<geek> mpeg 2
<superm1> or standard V4L devcie
<superm1> ok
<geek> /dev/video0
<geek> and Tuner1
<superm1> well check out /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> and see what the backend is complaining about
<superm1> when it tries
<foxbuntu> did you install the IVTV drivers and fireware after you added the card?
<geek> kk im checking now
<geek> i think i might need to manually edit some how
<geek> cause i see
<geek> Channel(/dev/v4l/video0)::Open(): Can't open video device, error "No such file or directory"
<foxbuntu> no
<geek> but i set it to /dev/video0
<geek> why does it try to use that /dev/v41/video0?
<foxbuntu> do a dmesg
<foxbuntu> and look for IVTV
<foxbuntu> and see if there are errors there
<geek> ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)
<geek> don't think that one is a big deal
<geek> still looking....
<geek> hmm
<geek> this might be it
<geek> ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (262144 bytes)
<geek> v4l?
<geek> that's the old driver right?
<geek> it should be v4l2
<superm1> foxbuntu, nothing needs to be installed for feisty regarding ivtv
<superm1> its all handled automatically
<foxbuntu> oh it is?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> damn slackers
<superm1> okay so that open error, check and see
<superm1> do you have any /dev/video* devices?
<geek> yea
<geek> i do
<geek> sec
<geek> ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPEG
<geek> ivtv0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV
<geek> ivtv0: Registered device vbi0 for encoder VBI
<geek> ivtv0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM audio
<superm1> geek, you didn't manually start mythbackend via something like mythbackend -d
<superm1> did you?
<geek> no
<superm1> (where it runs as a normal user)
<superm1> ok
<superm1> good
<superm1> there must be some sort of typo in mythtv-setup then atm
<superm1> if the devices are there but can't be opened
* geek running through setup again atm
<geek> u think it has something to do with Zap2it
<geek> i can retrieve listings from them
<geek> are they down?
<geek> oh wait i think its retrieving the channels
<foxbuntu> it can take a minute to grab everything
<geek> it did i successfully
<geek> i just finished the setup
<geek> im gonna try again, wish me luck =\
<vladg> I'm having trouble booting the new Mythbuntu CD.  X won't start, it says it can't read the V_BIOS.  It's an NVIDIA card.  Has anyone seen this before, can I install from the text console?
<superm1> vladg, try safe mode
<superm1> "Safe Graphics Mode"
<vladg> Yeah, I gave it a shot, still gives me the same error...
* diakopter is burning mythbuntu-7.10~070702-i386.iso   I'm sure I'll have questions in a moment. :)
<diakopter> um, hrm, oops, I wanted amd64...
<superm1> diakopter, the amd64 we haven't built alpha 2
<superm1> unfortunately
<superm1> use the i386 for now if you want to give things a spin :)
<diakopter> ok
<geek> i remember when i used amd64
<diakopter> will the installer on this .iso let me configure software raid & lvm?  it's not a big deal for now...
<diakopter> I guess I'll find out in a sec
<foxbuntu> well superm1 if you did play soo much wii it would have been built by now ;)
<superm1> diakopter, No and that will be a bit out
<superm1> because the lvm-by-default spec is a blocker for it
<diakopter> hrm
<diakopter> that's not a mythbuntu-specific blocker, right?
<superm1> it shouldnt be a big deal though come 0.21, because of volume groups
<superm1> well we're an ubuntu derivative
<superm1> so yes it does become a blocker for us too
<diakopter> right, I assumed the mythbuntu distribution was gutsy plus some configurator packages
<superm1> diakopter, well its a bit more than that
<superm1> custom env
<diakopter> gotcha; didn't mean to slight anyone.. :)
<superm1> and custom installer :)
<superm1> but all our changes go into gutsy
<superm1> so in a sense you can say its 'gutsy' :)
<diakopter> oh good.
<diakopter> I'd have been worried if it were any other way
<geek> it just kicked me out again
<vladg> I managed to get GDM started by changing xorg.conf by hand... hopefully things will go a bit smoother from now on... Thanks for the help, and keep up the great work!
<diakopter> I've been trying gutsy on this machine a few times - amd64,i386,alternative,expertgui/etc... i've never gotten x to start while nvidia-dvi is connected to my 1920x1280... so we'll see if somehow mythbuntu is more magical.
<diakopter> oops
<diakopter> 1920x1080 I mean
<superm1> diakopter, it should be somewhat more magical - after install at least
<superm1> because the xorg generation puts 1920x1080 as an option in addition to nvidia-auto-select
<diakopter> <whew> that's great news
<superm1> but thats just after install
<diakopter> when I ran expertgui setup, it was actually in 1920x1080... which was odd.
<superm1> so if you have trouble with the open source driver
<superm1> it is what is used during install
<diakopter> I dunno though, I was trying various combinations of expertgui and acpi=off b/c of this Asus/"vista" mlb
<diakopter> so we'll see.
<diakopter> btw I don't have a tuner; I was going to just use this as a player.
<superm1> ah
<diakopter> so, sorry I can't help test that stuff
<superm1> the player works off live cd mode
<superm1> so you dont even need to go for a full install
<superm1> but if you want hidef stuff i'd say do the frontend install
<superm1> so that you can get the propr driver
<diakopter> but my 4 400GB drives demand to be used....
<superm1> with it
<diakopter> (I was gonna put xen on it as well - it has lots of ram)
<diakopter> I figured frontend/backend master, right?
<superm1> oh this is your first myth box i see
<superm1> i thought you meant you had a backend already
<superm1> and this was just a remote frontend
<superm1> then you do want frontend/backend master right now
<foxbuntu> superm1: get this
<foxbuntu> the fun continues
<geek> i can't figure out why it's not working
<foxbuntu> my Wii is dead
<geek> i just got kick again =\
<superm1> foxbuntu, how?
<diakopter> superm1: yep; it's all 1 box
<superm1> geek, are you flooding a channel?
<geek> what happened to your Wii?
<foxbuntu> idk...I just went to turn it on and its dead
<geek> no
<geek> my mythtv
<foxbuntu> tried it on several outlets
<geek> keeps kicking me out of my xwindows
<geek> and taking me back to logon screen
<foxbuntu> no power at all
<superm1> geek, check out your logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> and ~/.xsession-errors
<superm1> foxbuntu, how is that possible....?
<foxbuntu> i have no idea
<superm1> is that front led turning to any colors?
<foxbuntu> its f*&*in pissing me off though
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> nothing at all
<geek> i would be pissed too
<geek> ok im checking the logs
<foxbuntu> no kidding, I just bought like a week ago
<foxbuntu> omfg...I am so pissed right now
<foxbuntu> work today was hell on wheels
<geek> u have insurance other than manfac warranty?
<foxbuntu> no...its 7 days old though
<foxbuntu> and no one in town stocks them
<foxbuntu> well enough that I could return it for another
<superm1> nintendo might be able to send you a new one
<superm1> if you call
<foxbuntu> but I have to send it in
<diakopter> well here's a stupid user complaint for you ;)
<foxbuntu> and lose all my game progress
<superm1> foxbuntu, copy to a sd card
<superm1> before you send it
<superm1> and copy the mii's to a wiimote
<foxbuntu> how?
<superm1> put a sd card in
<diakopter> the plugin choice screen - I can't tell if all of the plugins are preselected, or none of them are... and so forth..
<superm1> and then go to the settings
<superm1> and backup all saved games
<foxbuntu> its dead!
<superm1> foxbuntu, haha
<superm1> thats right...
<superm1> diakopter, they are all preselected
<diakopter> ok then; I guess incorrectly
<foxbuntu> GAAA
<diakopter> see, told ya I am a stupid user.
<superm1> diakopter, it is a bit hard to see
<superm1> i think we should add checkmarks, not just lit up buttons
<diakopter> or at least a counter that remarks how many are currently selected.
<superm1> well across the board, the theme has little things like this that need to be improved upon
<foxbuntu> theme work?
* diakopter suggests adding vsftpd to the "choose additional services" screen
<diakopter> (unless it's installed/enabled by default already)
<superm1> diakopter, No ftp isn't turned on or on there yet, but its an idea
<foxbuntu> send me screen shots superm1 of what is hard to see so I can find a way to clean it up
<superm1> foxbuntu, run alpha 2 and take a look at the plugins screen and FF
<diakopter> (I'd much rather use sftp to transfer stuff on my home lan... samba is way too scary)
<foxbuntu> k
<superm1> i dont have an alpha 2 iso handy any more
<superm1> since i started work on 3
<superm1> diakopter, sftp works via ssh already
<superm1> so if you enable the ssh service, you have sftp
<superm1> and is samba scary in the respect of configuration?
<superm1> (because thats handled for you)
<superm1> during install
<diakopter> right, but my question was if vsftpd is installed
<superm1> i guess what's the advantage of vsftpd over the sftp offered via openssh-server?
<diakopter> no, the security/authentication/encryption.  I mean, this box's connection to my router is wifi.  even though I use wpa2 and mac-address restriction, those can be defeated.  Oh... I didn't realize sftp was built into openssh-server
<diakopter> gotcha
<diakopter> partman found the raid partitions, but didn't find the md devices and lvm groups/volumes that are already there. :/ oh well
<diakopter> an impasse: no matter what I choose in the 'create partition' screen, it tells me, "Can't have the end before the start"
<diakopter> oh well, I'll just back up and choose guided for now...
<superm1> You may have hit a ubiquity bug here.
<superm1> since this is a customized frontend, it still uses standard ubuntu partman
<superm1> to set up that sort of thing
<diakopter> it seems to think Guided will work...
<diakopter> formatting...
<foxbuntu> superm1: man...it looks like lots of people have been having problems with the Wii freaking out like this
<superm1> how do you qualify that?
<superm1> a few people who post on the forums?
<superm1> * you have to remember that people with a functioning system won't post "yippee look at me my box works"
<foxbuntu> there are alot of forums coming up on google for it
<diakopter> installer crashed
<foxbuntu> ok...so its a fraction but still
<superm1> diakopter, where at?
<foxbuntu> figures with all my other crap it happens o me
<diakopter> at the point where it tried to use a non-existent network connection :D
<superm1> but of course :)
<diakopter> I mean to say, I guess I missed the instructions where it said it must have 'net connectivity to install.
<superm1> well it wasn't in the docs that don't exist yet :)
<superm1> that actually will be resolved during alpha 3 - an on cd repository will be included
<superm1> there are about 5 possible packages that get installed during the install
<superm1> is there any way you can do it with the web plugged in ?
<diakopter> yep; nat/routing via my mbp
<diakopter> (if I had only known....) ;)
<foxbuntu> superm1: YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA the wii came back to LIFE!!....ITS ALIVE!!! MUWHAAA
<superm1> foxbuntu, did you forget to plug it in :)
<diakopter> foxbuntu: name it Johnny5...?
<geek_pclos> nice
<geek_pclos> maybe overheated b4?
<geek_pclos> may outlet was off?
<foxbuntu> no...its got this saftey switch in the power adapter that gets triped on a surge and you have to leave it unplugged for like 15 mins and it will reset
<geek_pclos> oh
<geek_pclos> nice
<foxbuntu> you know...thats a pretty good nickname for it
<geek_pclos> im glad its working again
<foxbuntu> I need give it a good name
<foxbuntu> Johny 5 is ALIVE
<geek_pclos> i think i might have found the problem with my mythtv kicking me back to the logon screen
<foxbuntu> i feel dirty from the 80's movie triva
<superm1> geek_pclos, what was it?
<foxbuntu> time to play with Johny 5
<foxbuntu> ....
<foxbuntu> back later
<geek_pclos> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":93.0"
<geek_pclos> thats what it says
<superm1> geek_pclos, do you have Xgl on?
<superm1> or something to that effect?
<geek_pclos> Xgl? i forget what that is
<geek_pclos> i have any ATI card
<superm1> for compiz/beryl/compiz fusion
<geek_pclos> yea it
<superm1> that is what's messing things up
<geek_pclos> yea i remember xgl is on
<superm1> mythtv and Xgl don't get along very well
<geek_pclos> im using beryl
<geek_pclos> oh
<superm1> i remember learning that first hand when Xgl was first announced
<superm1> the workaround
<superm1> is to launch mythfrontend on display :0
<superm1> rather than in the Xgl session
<superm1> but you're going to run into a long slew of other messy things
<superm1> which at one point i had a guide for
<superm1> that was very lengthy
<geek_pclos> what if i just turn xgl off?
<superm1> but stopped maintaining since mid edgy
<superm1> if you turn off xgl
<superm1> and log into a normal sessin
<superm1> things should be fine
<geek_pclos> kk brb
* diakopter gives up trying to /etc/init.d/networking restart and reboots from the cd
<foxbuntu> superm1: i got your mii finally...i set mine to travel too
<foxbuntu> i  sent him too
<geek_Pclos> i get to channel guide and there is picture with the current channel
<geek_Pclos> in the top right
<geek_Pclos> but it is in black and white
<geek_Pclos> and when i checked the terminal window it said the adevice failed to open but i know how to change the adevice so its just the black and which and also how to i change the channel? it just kept asking me if i want to record =\
<geek_Pclos> im gonna try messing with my card some more
<geek_Pclos> switching to v4l drivers and using composite
<Madhatter349> hey
<Madhatter349> r there any sample databases i could connect to , to test
<diakopter> <sigh> the automated installer froze on 'who are you' - mouse moves, clicks/keypresses have no effect.
<geek_Pclos> hey guys
<geek_Pclos> how do i change the audio device used for mythtv
<geek_Pclos> it says
<geek_Pclos> Error opening audio device (/dev/adsp), the error was: Invalid argument
<geek_Pclos> in the window
<geek_Pclos> so atm i can't hear any sound
<geek_Pclos> VideoOutputXv: XvMCTex: Init failed
<geek_Pclos> 2007-07-09 22:12:49.974 VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'ATI Radeon Video Overlay'
<geek_Pclos> dang it
<geek_Pclos> thats probably why i can only see black and white
<geek_Pclos> now i can't even listen to music
<geek_Pclos> when i try to use amarok it says
<geek_Pclos> xine was unable to open audio drivers
<geek_Pclos> damn ati card
* diakopter tries the automated install again
<diakopter> boy, that's much better/faster.  I don't think debian has ever installed so quickly.
<diakopter> aw drat, it happened again
<diakopter> on the "Configure Guide Data/Backend" screen.
<foxbuntu> superm1: I got my Wii fitness test down to 21 tonight
<geek> why is my myth tv only black and white
<geek> is there any way to fix this problem
<geek> i have an ati card
<geek> does myth have problems with ati cards?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> black and white in tv?
<foxbuntu> superm1: are you still here?
<geek> does anyone know why?
<geek> my mythtv is only black and white
<geek> does myth have known problems with ati cards?
<geek> i have the ati X800
<geek> anyone here?
<diakopter> i am
<diakopter> but I'm no help...
<geek> do u use mythtv?
<diakopter> not yet :)
<diakopter> still struggling to get it installed
<RAOF> Hey, are there any plans for an x86-64 mythbuntu iso?  Transcoding gets a big boost from the extra registers.
<tgm4883> RAOF, There was one made pre alpha 1
<tgm4883> So I think there are plans for it, although im not sure the status
<RAOF> Yeah, I was just wondering if there's going to be an alpha 2 one
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I need to remember who made it
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, did you make the 64-bit ubuntu disk or was it Daviey?
<RAOF> Since it's all running on ububtu repositories (right?) there should be no problems past the initial install,
<tgm4883> It should just be a matter of making the disk
<tgm4883> although mythbuntu does have it's own repo
<tgm4883> im not sure how it is going to be handled though once gutsy is released
<RAOF> Ok.  But there are up
<RAOF> to date x86-64 packages in the repos, right?
<tgm4883> for mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> should be
<tgm4883> superm1, does the dual layer dvd problem we were talking about a few days ago apply to making the image to burn, or burning the image?  IE, can I tell mytharchive to make a dual layer iso and burn it as a later time?
<tgm4883> geek_pclos, where are you located?
<RAOF> Ok, so now I just need to work out how to build an install cd :)
<tgm4883> where do you get a mpeg 2 transport stream demuxer?
<RAOF> In gstreamer?
<RAOF> Trade you a "how to build an x86-64 install cd" for a mpeg2 TS demuxer :)
<OpenMedia> ProjectX rocks for a Java application.
<RAOF> tgm4883: But what, exactly, are you aiming to do?  ffmpeg should be able to handle it, regardless
<OpenMedia> Great at fixing stream errors and timing issues
<tgm4883> Well, the end result is me being able to archive shows at my desktop
<tgm4883> but I can't even download the shows and watch them on my desktop
<tgm4883> I would guess it is because I have totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer
<RAOF> tgm4883: You probably want libxine-ffmped
<RAOF> s/d/g/
<RAOF> Since I can actually just feed ffmpeg with /dev/dvb stuff :)
<tgm4883> hmm, cant find a libxine=ffmped
<RAOF> How about what I meant: libxine-ffmpeg :)
<tgm4883> that what i thought, and its already installed
<tgm4883> im thinking once i can watch it on my desktop I will be able to archive it
<RAOF> Hm.  Do you have ffmpeg installed?  You could try running it on the file.
<tgm4883> im getting an unable to open source file error
<tgm4883> ffmpeg show.mpg?
<RAOF> ffmpeg -i show.mpf
<RAOF> ffmpeg -i show.mpg
<tgm4883> sweet, whats that do?
<RAOF> That gets ffmpeg to parse the file, then error out because you haven't told it to do anything :)
<tgm4883> well it looks like it did that
<tgm4883> Stream #0.0[0x101] : Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 544x480, 4500 kb/s, 30.00 fps(r)
<tgm4883>   Stream #0.1[0x102] : Audio: ac3, 32000 Hz, stereo, 320 kb/s
<RAOF> So, "ffmpeg -i show.mpg -acodec copy -vcodec copy out.mp4" should re-mux (not transcode) to an mpeg 4 container.
<tgm4883> f me, i do have totem gstreamer installed
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* :)
<tgm4883> that seems like a lot of installing
<RAOF> True
<tgm4883> :(, now totem crashes
<RAOF> :(
<tgm4883> well kinda
<tgm4883> if i double click the file, totem opens, then closes
<RAOF> ?
<tgm4883> if i open totem from the command line and add the file, it still there trying to play it (but doesn't)
<RAOF> hm.  Try ffplay?
<tgm4883> that works
<RAOF> totem/gst bug, it seems
<tgm4883> sounds like it, let me see if mytharchive works now
<superm1_> RAOF, you were wondering about a x86-64 alpha2?
<RAOF> Indeed.  Just about to ping you :)
<tgm4883> nope, still can't open source file
<RAOF> I'll be happy to build it myself, if necessary :)
<superm1_> RAOF, the only hold up was a 64 bit ubiquity package
* RAOF should get out of the habit of abusing smilies
<superm1_> right after alpha 2 though, we merged into ubuntu's ubiquity
<superm1_> so for alpha 3 it won't be too big of a deal now to make
<RAOF> Aaah, so a daily should work?
<superm1_> Well dailies broke because of Hobbsee not fixing apt quick enough :)
<RAOF> Aaah, of course.
<superm1_> Is apt, and adept and synaptic and all fixed as of yet?
<superm1_> I have been holding off attempting to queue another build
<RAOF> I think so
<superm1_> for that reason
<tgm4883> I heard it was fixed
<superm1_> well i'll queue up one locally then.
<tgm4883> Wait, i think i heard that here
<RAOF> At least, as long as all the packages have made it through NEW
<tgm4883> so im not sure if it is or not
<superm1_> well i'll try here
<superm1_> RAOF, do you have a 64 bit machine?
<superm1_> that you'd be able to do a build with?
<RAOF> Yup.  Feel free to ask for building ):
<tgm4883> I would hope he does
<tgm4883> Otherwise he may have trouble running it
<superm1_> ah wonderful.  well i'll get back to you in a bit then to see how this comes along
<RAOF> You'll need to tell me how to build the iso, though
<superm1_> its a pretty simple process actually
<superm1_> custom script that handles it
<superm1_> from a bzr branch
<tgm4883> Well, im off to get some dinner and watch a movie.  Still don't know whats up with the archiving though
<RAOF> Cool.  Shall I queue it up then?  I've got a bunch of downstream bandwidth going begging :)
<superm1_> well at least checkout the branch
<superm1_> i'llget you a bzr url
<superm1_> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu
<geek_pclos> i wonder
<RAOF> What, exactly?
<RAOF> Curse my out of date bzr!  I could be using jml's new smartserver support!
<superm1_> jml's new smartserver support?
<RAOF> bzr+ssh://foo
<RAOF> Makes bzr operations substantially faster
<superm1_> well this branch unfortunately has had a wealth of binary files in it, so grabbing the whole thing will take ages :(
<RAOF> Recently rolled out to launchpad
<RAOF> Ok
<superm1_> 131 MB according to du -sh
<superm1_> whereas the total file size on the branch now is < 10
<RAOF> Whoops
<superm1_> since bzr doesn't support retiring old versions, we might scrap it in favor of a new branch
<superm1_> and better control of what gets put into it
<RAOF> Ooh, cool.  It seems feisty's bzr is new enough to support bzr+ssh
<superm1> so how is that any different than bzr branch sftp:// ?
<superm1> (that's what i use for branches i own)
* RAOF watches as #debian spirals into a drug-fuelled orgy
<superm1> okay it appears that apt is fixed enough to make it past debootstrap
<RAOF> superm1: It's the custom bzr protocol over ssh.  So rather than just copying the files raw over the network, it can optimise
<superm1> okay so let me republish the ubiquity source package (evand still hasn't merged in my changes from last night)
<superm1> and then you can build the 64 bit variant of that
<RAOF> Huzzah!
<superm1> :)
<RAOF> One mythtv + buildd + webserver + ... coming up :)
<superm1> see now if imbrandon gets his buildd's sorted out, this won't be happening........
* superm1 makes  a glaring look at imbrandon 
<RAOF> You mean, the ubuntuwire ones?
<superm1> yea
<RAOF> Mmm.  Well, you're always welcome to my box as a buildd
<superm1> watch out, i will likely take you up on that offer :)
<RAOF> As long as you don't mind doing it manually, or setting it up for me.
<superm1> manually not at all -
<RAOF> Eh, I like to help the x86-64 cause
* RAOF watches bzr spin its wheels
<superm1> RAOF, for setting up a automatic way of doing things, that would mean a buildd watches for stuff to be dput'ed to it and then build?
<superm1> i've wondered what sort of daemon needs to be running to handle such thigns
<superm1> (what LP buildds have and such)
<RAOF> I'm actually thinking of writing a trivial buildd
<superm1> something that is a basic frontend for pbuilder?
<RAOF> It'd be easy.  A little pyinotify, a little pbuilder...
<RAOF> Yes.
<superm1> the scripts out there that are used on the buildds have to be out there somewhere, it can't be that bad to set up
<superm1> just gotta find the right people to prod to get it going
<RAOF> The buildds are a little bit specialised, I thinw
<RAOF> k
<superm1> perhaps they use a sbuild variant in a chroot
<RAOF> They don't do the pbuilder.  Or sbuild.
<superm1> hm
<RAOF> They do crazy stuff, AFAICT.  I looked into how debian buildds work, and it was mad
<superm1> you basically have to dedicate a box to handling that and nothing more?
<RAOF> Yes, I think so
<superm1> okay yesterday's changes are also dependent on today's upload of mythtv and mythplugins - so i wonder if those are published yet
* superm1 looks
<RAOF> I should hack something up.  Maybe I'll start now :)
<superm1> RAOF, okay grab the source package here: http://mythbuntu.org/files/packages/dists/gutsy/mythbuntu/
<superm1> for ubiquity
<superm1> that needs to be kicked through a 64 bit pbuilder
<RAOF> Right.  Presumably a gutsy one
<superm1> yes
<RAOF> Hooray for dget
<superm1> you can dget from there?
<RAOF> Yup
<superm1> neat, had no idea.  does that work on most repos with source packages?
<RAOF> Its a standard repo setup
<RAOF> Yes. As long as the .dsc and other files are in the same directory, I think
<superm1> awesome.  i'll keep that in mind
<superm1> i'm putting off moving that repo to falcon 2 yet
<RAOF> Why?  Although my repo is also not on falcon 2 yet, either
<superm1> the config doesnt automatically move over
<superm1> so it has to be reconfigured
<superm1> and its not as easy to keep several configs on one machine
<superm1> from what it appears
<RAOF> Oooh. Right.
<superm1> i have probably 5 falcon.ini's in /etc that i normally maintain 5 different places
<superm1> so thats bad for me
<RAOF> Yeah.  I have just the one.
<superm1> okay it appears if you do the build using mirror.imbrandon.com, the newer mythtv and mythplugins managed to publish there.  the default cs.umn.edu mirror hasn't got them yet
<RAOF> And how will I fandangle the ubiquity in there?
<superm1> well either you'll get that to me and i'll get it on mythbuntu.org (its an alternate source during the build process)
<superm1> or i'll get you an acct on mythbuntu.org to drop it in with
<RAOF> Ah, fair enough.
<RAOF> bzr still spins its wheels...
<RAOF> superm1: Right.  One amd64 ubiquity package built.  Where do you want it?
<superm1> wow that was quick.  my thinkpad must be slow at building the i386 ones.  can you put it somewhere that i can just wget it in place?
<superm1> it will take a bit to work out the symantics of setting up an acct otherwise
<RAOF> Certainly
<RAOF> www.cooperteam.net/code
<RAOF> superm1: ^^^
<superm1> Okay wget'ing as we speak
<superm1> alright they are in place.  so now when your ready to start the build script let me know
<RAOF> Certainly.  Just waiting on bzr
<superm1> perhaps a bzr co --lightweight
<superm1> might be a better idea
<superm1> it grabs just the latest revision i think
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe.
<superm1> or at least try that in parallel
<RAOF> Wow.  Lightweight's not much faster than full, it seems
<superm1> crazy bzr.
<superm1> this was brought up at jam's talk on bzr
<superm1> at CoDLUG
<superm1> two weeks ago
<superm1> and he said that it will be addressed in the coming revisions, but their priority right now has been merging accuracy and intelligence
<RAOF> Which is fair enough
<superm1> how big is the directory your pulling into thus far?  (you can gauge how far along you are)
<RAOF> 8.4Mb
<superm1> seriously?
<RAOF> Yes
<superm1> i can tar.gz up the build scripts and send htem to you quicker then
<superm1> i'll do that
<RAOF> :)
<superm1> you can let this finish for future usage
<superm1> but for now use the tar.gz i'll make
<RAOF> Yeah.
<superm1> can you accept DCCs?
<RAOF> I dunno :)
<RAOF> Want to try?  This is irssi
<superm1> it appears no
<superm1> i
<superm1> 'll throw them in my webspace
<RAOF> Ah, but I am behing a router
<RAOF> Stupid nat
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk-rev90.tar.gz
<superm1> okay once you extract that, you run it by doing these sorts of things:
<superm1> BASE_MIRROR='http://mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu/' sudo sh ./mythbuntu_install.sh
<superm1> look it over and see if there are any env variables you want to override
<superm1> but it will basically make a chroot in /tmp/mythbuntu_iso
<superm1> and build the live disk in that
<superm1> and generate an ISO placing it where you want to have it show up
<RAOF> Right.  Cool
<superm1> i don't know which mirrors have the newer myth packages other than imbrandon's, so i'd say just use his
<RAOF> k
<superm1> this is the first build including the cdrepository stuff too - so i'm not sure that is going to work right - the build that i'm running right now hasn't gotten to that code yet
<superm1> but its written modular enough that if it fails with it in, you can pass something like CDREPOSITORY="no"
<superm1> as an env variable
<superm1> and its overridden
<RAOF> Ok
<RAOF> Is the debootstrap from feisty-upgrades/backports enough?
<superm1> Hm i'm not positive
<superm1> you'll see on the run through :)
<superm1> i just grabbed the one from gutsy
<superm1> and installed it on a feisty box
<RAOF> :)
<superm1> okay the cd repository stuff doesn't work as of yet, but it doesn't kill the build - just that part of it won't do anything yet
<RAOF> K
<RAOF> And the answer is "Yes, the -updates or -backports debootstrap is sufficient"
<superm1> okay that's good to know
<RAOF> Heh.  imbrandon's mirror manages a paltry 400kb/s :)
<imbrandon> my mirror just rsync's from the main mirror every 2 hours
<imbrandon> RAOF, i get 900kb/s from it ;)
<imbrandon> @home
<RAOF> Oh, so why was I recommended to use your mirror again?
<superm1> because i know that it has the mythtv/mythplugins packages from tonight
<RAOF> I suppose it is further away for me.
<superm1> i'm not sure what other mirrors have synced yet
* RAOF tries building again, this time in /var/cache which has more than 500mb free
<superm1> didn't see the warning at the top :)
<superm1> you can set it not to clean up the old changes if you want
<superm1> so you dont have to redo the *whole* thing
<RAOF> Eh
<RAOF> Seems to be almost done anyway
<RAOF> Belay that. Wow, it does quite a lot of work to build the cd!
<superm1> :)
<superm1> the process is getting easier and easier though as more and more parts are moved into debian packages
<RAOF> superm1: Bah.  It failed at the last step
<superm1> during which step?
<RAOF> mv: cannot move `/var/cache/mythbuntu_iso/home/remastersys/mythbuntu.iso' to `/var/cache/mythbuntu_isos/result/mythbuntu-7.10~070710-amd64.iso': No such file or directory
<superm1> oh thats ok
<superm1> the iso is still generated
<superm1> if you don't have that directory, /var/cache/mythbuntu_isos/result
<superm1> then it can't move it there :)
<RAOF> Yeah, I see now
<superm1> its in /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/home/remastersys/mythbuntu.iso i believe
<RAOF> Yes, it is
<superm1> it should be between 387-460 mb or so
<RAOF> 396
<RAOF> Yay!
<superm1> great :)
<RAOF> Want me to put that somewhere world-visible?
<superm1> I'd prefer to get the cd repository code fixed first -
<superm1> so no rush as of yet
<superm1> but the process is down now, and you have your iso to play with :)
<RAOF> Ok.  But that should work to install :)
<superm1> yes
<RAOF> Yay1
<superm1> during install - there are two gui elements in the installer that won't do anything yet
<superm1> the lirc page
<superm1> and the tuner selection
<superm1> everything else is active
<RAOF> Cool.  I suppose I get to plug in my LCD rather than the TV for install
<superm1> well depends on if your TV shows a display using the open source drivers
<superm1> (my tv does)
<RAOF> Cool.  Well, we can see how well the nv drivers handle TV out on a 6600GT
<superm1> during install you will be given an option to activate the proprietary driver for post install too
<superm1> and configure tv out if your interested
<RAOF> Is that going to install the -new drivers?
<superm1> yes
<RAOF> Cool.
<superm1> RAOF, i'm gonna get to bed.  hopefully things work out as expected with the install - i just ran through my local build, and one more thing is needed on the mythweb yet, and the gdm theme after install is coming up wrong - but nothing else for me.
<geek_pclos> anyone still around?
<geek_pclos> foxbuntu ya there
<geek_pclos> i reinstalled the OS and now am following step by step for getting ATI cards to work with PVR 150 in Mythtv
<geek_pclos> brb more configuring and rebooting to be done
* geek_pclos looks at the time and drinks another energy drink
<RAOF> superm1: Thanks
<DaveMorris> whats the name of the CMS that is running on mythbuntu.org ?
<superm1> DaveMorris, drupal
<DaveMorris> cheers
<DaveMorris> did Daviey tell you what he found out at LRL07 concerning mythtv ?
<superm1> a release date!
<superm1> of 0.21
<DaveMorris> yeah
<superm1> a not so good one though....
<DaveMorris> my suggestion was .20-fixes branch for ubuntu, trunk then 0.21 branch for mythbuntu
<superm1> only problem is i see it a wii bit dangerous
<DaveMorris> what do you think?
<DaveMorris> well we can release mythbuntu a week after .21
<DaveMorris> what ever we do ubuntu will be 6 months behind
<superm1> well october was just a "target"
<superm1> right?
<DaveMorris> true
<superm1> so it can still work very much so in our favor
<superm1> or way against it
<DaveMorris> I was thinking the other day, if it would be possible to auto package trunk every week and allow people who want it to run it, but we strongly suggest they run .20-fixes
<superm1> well my auto packaging script has support to do that for trunk already
<superm1> but there has been discussion whether or not its a good idea to do
<DaveMorris> will ubuntu guys allow it though?
<DaveMorris> maybe calling it mythtv-bleeding-edge
<superm1> well it wouldnt be going into ubuntu then
<superm1> it would stick on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> if it was auto packaged weekly
<DaveMorris> yeah, but people can add the repo to the ubuntu install
<superm1> the argument against it was that it is too easy for unrepairable breakage
<superm1> whereas the 0.20-fixes repo on mythbuntu.org can work to our advantage in terms of bug fixing / reporting
<DaveMorris> can't we just say, here it is, no support
<DaveMorris> just makes it that bit easier for the people that want bleeding edge rather than having to compile it
<superm1> well yes it does - i agree there
<DaveMorris> and they can easily get the updates, would help iron out problems and make it easier for developers to get the newer version tested
<superm1> compiling is usually the big deterrent for people who shouldnt be on trunk from using it though too
<DaveMorris> also stops people like me running trunk on a test box, because I'm too busy to be compiling it all the time
<DaveMorris> or lazy
<DaveMorris> me as well
<superm1> well perhaps this
<superm1> if the trunk packaging is installed
<superm1> and it detects an existing database
<superm1> offer to back it up
<DaveMorris> yep, sounds good
<superm1> well laga needs to merge in my changes to his branches then
<superm1> anyhow i need to take off for a bit here.  DaveMorris could you respond to my mail about lirc and what you think?
<laga> yep, i do need to merge those changes :(
<kruuli> hey guys
<laga> hi kruuli
<ubotu> New bug: #125082 in mythplugins (multiverse) "typo in mythweb debconf prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125082
<laga> embarrassing typo
<laga> i thought it had to be that way:(
<superm1> haha.  i'll fix it in the next upload
<superm1> i read right past it
<laga> :)
<superm1> there are a few other odds and ends that need to be fixed yet too regarding debhelper tags
<superm1> that need to be sorted
<superm1> laga, could you merge my changes back into those trunk branches though
<superm1> then we can experiment with the automatic trunk building
<laga> sure, i'll try to get it done till thursday evening (UTC + 0200)
<superm1> till?
<laga> s/till/until/ ?
<superm1> as in you're going to start, and work until thur, utc+2?
<superm1> for some reason that statement just didn't read right
<laga> i was given an award because i was the best in english in my graduating class. i feel embarrassed now ;)
<laga> superm1: i#ll have it finished by then hopefully
<superm1> haha.  ah okay.  that makes much more sense
<superm1> thats what i thought you meant
<superm1> but couldnt be sure
<superm1> laga, the one thing that might not cleanly translate is that mythtv_0.20.1.sql
<superm1> you can give it a shot, but i'm not sure if additional $stuff is added to the sql table from the first run of mythtv-setup
<superm1> in 0.21
<laga> um
<laga> i'll have to try that
<superm1> if nothing else, i can explain to you how i generated it
<superm1> its not too bad
<laga> thanks
<laga> i'll give it a try
<superm1> ideally its supposed to let you run mythfrontend without having to run mythtv-setup
<superm1> unless you want to add tuners
<laga> nice
<tgm4883> slightly off topic, but does anyone know the differences between ubuntu and gobuntu?  I might be missing something but they appear to have the same philosophy
<superm1> tgm4883, it won't include nonfree hardware support
<superm1> and nonfree software
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> nonfree software can be included in ubuntu repositories currently
<tgm4883> otherwise its the same?
<superm1> an example would be atheros chipsets
<superm1> they need a piece of firmware to operate
<superm1> which is shipped with ubuntu
<superm1> whereas gobuntu won't support such things
<superm1> this introduction of gobuntu will probably help ompaul and the other gnewsense guys very much
<superm1> less duplication on their parts
<tgm4883> Are their any plans to take ubuntu and add more closed source things by default now that they will have gobuntu?
<tgm4883> ie, flash, mp3, dvd
<superm1> my gut would say no
<superm1> because those require additional licensing
<superm1> that ubuntu doesn't have atm
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> adding specific repos to gobuntu also wouldn't allow the addition of non free software?
<superm1> well if your using gobuntu, your likely pretty hard core about free software
<superm1> so i dont see why you would do that
<tgm4883> me neither, but you could in theory?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> o
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> i mean it will still be binary compatible with ubuntu i'd think
<superm1> within the same release cycle
<tgm4883> ok, so it's more like kubuntu, xubuntu in the respect it's just an altered version of whats included in the installation
* tgm4883 got all excited when he saw the name gobuntu, thought it was a pre release of mobile ubuntu
* tgm4883 :(
<superm1> well just the same, i imagine that mobile ubuntu will be binary compatible with ubuntu
<superm1> in the same release
<superm1> so the development happening for it will help all ubuntu releases
<tgm4883> on a seperate note thats a little more on topic, I thought you had to have xwindows to setup mythtv
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> just the same as anyone can install the mythbuntu packages on a normal ubuntu release
<superm1> yes you do
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well i've responded to this guy ina thread, (who for the most part is being an ass), and asked him how he did it
<tgm4883> " I brought up my entire Myth box without even bothering to install Xwindows"
<tgm4883> I didn't think you could, but thought I would ask
<superm1> well you could
<superm1> if you did mythtv-setup remotely
<superm1> via x-forwarding
<superm1> you need it at some point though
<superm1> on some box
<tgm4883> but wouldn't you still have to install X?
<laga> you will still need the xlibs
<superm1> only on the box you forward to
<tgm4883> oh i thought you had to have it on the main box
<ompaul> superm1, from talking with colin I think that gobuntu will not do the kernel hacks we do
<ompaul> but it will be great to have more eyes looking at the top level stuff
<superm1> ompaul, what sort of kernel hacks are you guys up to?
<ompaul> removing things that rational people would leave in
<ompaul> blobs where there is GPL but we see them as not editable
* ompaul can be a little extreme at times
<superm1> i gathered that a while ago :)
<superm1> when you say you dont seem them as editable, what does that mean?
<ompaul> where there is binary, let there be source
<superm1> could you show an example of where there is a binary file in the kernel that is GPL?
<superm1> ompaul, ^?
<ompaul> just a sec
<ompaul> http://svn.gnewsense.svnhopper.net/gnewsense/builder/trunk/firmware/firmware-removed
<ompaul> remember that is the
<ompaul> based on dapper
<ompaul> newer work in not in the public domain
<ompaul> cos no one documented it (ARRRRR)
<laga> it lists "drivers/media/dvb/frontends/tda10021.c"
<laga> my dvb card would work really well with that kernel ;)
<ompaul> so there ya go
<superm1> a lot of these looks like headers for firmware loaders if anything
<ompaul> we are making a point of what needs to have drivers written in a way that works
<superm1> ( i dont have kernel source right in front of me, but that is what i would see them to be at a glance)
<ompaul> well what happens is you go into the file
<ompaul> and it looks okay
<laga> i've gotta run. have a nice day
<ompaul> then you get
<superm1> cya laga
<ompaul> 323bits in a row and you look
<ompaul> and you see that is not c code
<ompaul> in fact it is not asm
<superm1> assembly?
<ompaul> so you shoot it
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> even stuff like e100 has such things.  crazy
<superm1> you must have spent ages to go through such a sweep
<superm1> over the kernel
<superm1> ompaul, ah i see, the microcode listed here http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/drivers/net/e100.c
<ompaul> now your lokoing
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> looking
<ompaul> when that happened we got a better kernel there was a clash between e10** drivers
<superm1> ompaul, then what is your take to loading new revision of microcode for hardware
<superm1> say intel releases a new microcode
<superm1> for your cpu
<superm1> where of course it was preprogrammed with somtehing you couldn't modify
<superm1> so how is loading the new microcode any different
<ompaul> so intel stops working
<ompaul> now if it was amd I would have lots of problems
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> but if it was amd
<superm1> so the approach then becomes support them and their binary microcode shipped on the product - until a new microcode is introduced?
<ompaul> then I have a point made
<ompaul> that is the current kernel stance
<ompaul> imagine if we had in our first run not made a compilable system
<superm1> so even as extreme as you are, it must be taken with a grain of salt
<ompaul> cos what is happening is that we are having micocode dropped on us
<ompaul> we don't need it
<ompaul> manage the exceptions
<superm1> well what if your (un)fortunate enough to have a core2
<ompaul> etc
<ompaul> wooooops
<superm1> :)
<ompaul> now put on a paranoid hat
<ompaul> and work out what is in that binary blob?
<ompaul> do you really trust it?
<ompaul> you sure as hell can't change it
<superm1> well that depends, i already had to trust the binary blob that came on the product
<ompaul> yes
<superm1> so i must have developed some initial trust with the company
<ompaul> at a linux kernel level
<ompaul> you should be able to change stuff
<ompaul> and companies to work well with the kernel should provide C or build the card for .50c more
<superm1> (or asm)
<ompaul> there are a litany of ways to read it
<ompaul> asm is good
<ompaul> not as nice as C
<ompaul> but good none the less
<ompaul> the short cut of "I am only populating an array" is great when you get a couple of k of this stuff
<ompaul> yeah what are you populating it with
<ompaul> hehe
<superm1> haha
<superm1> so how in depth is gobuntu really going to be then?
<superm1> when you say they aren't adapting all of your changes
<ompaul> so they are doing the zero restricted
<ompaul> this will clean up some of the stuff we start with
<ompaul> this means we are more like kernel.org
<ompaul> so then
<ompaul> they are not doing multiverse
<ompaul> so this will be nice
<ompaul> but then these are minor changes for us
<ompaul> they have the rights to firefox
<ompaul> but I don't think they are going to cull it although it has freedom issues as it downloads non free extentions
<ompaul> so we culled it and called  it burning dog
<ompaul> gutted it a fair bit
<ompaul> and of course unless they put emacs in main can we call it free
* ompaul runs
<ompaul> :)
<superm1> emacs isn't in main?
<superm1> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<ompaul> sorry on the disk
<superm1> okay i've gotta run for a few.  have a good one ompaul
<ompaul> cheers
<kruuli> hum .. cant schedule recordings anymore
<kruuli> it does not show in "upcoming recordings"
<kruuli> tryed the optimize db with no luck
<kruuli> it does not give me any error .. just shows nothing under upcoming recordings .. the ones i had are gone and new one does not stick
<kruuli> any tip? :)
<kruuli> does show under recording schedule :o
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-11
<geek_> hey guys
<geek_> whenever i change a setting in mythtv-setup
<geek_> it doesn't show the change
<geek_> like when i add a new capture card
<geek_> then click finish
<geek_> it doesn't show the capture card
<geek_> what is the problem?
<superm1> geek_, corrupted database?
<foxbuntu_> superm1: hows it goin?
<superm1> ok
<foxbuntu_> hows the code coming along
<superm1> i'm still at work
<superm1> haven't touched today
<foxbuntu_> oh
<foxbuntu_> I just hit my chair
<foxbuntu_> I think its bad when I left today...I was the last one there..and i am the consultant
<superm1> that is bad.
<superm1> foxbuntu_, did you get my pm?
<superm1> or no
<foxbuntu_> yea
<superm1> ook
<foxbuntu_> I just saw it
<foxbuntu_> thats awesome...I will have to check it out
<foxbuntu_> this is my windows machine
<foxbuntu_> i will look into it
<superm1> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<foxbuntu_> got it
<foxbuntu_> lmao
<foxbuntu_> that blender shredded that phone
<foxbuntu_> thats awesome
<foxbuntu_> brb
<foxbuntu> ok superm1 I am on X-chat 2 now
<superm1> your registered with nickserv right?
<varun0> is mythbuntu 7.10 stable enough for general usage?
<geek_> yay i got it to work
<geek_> i thought it was gonna be impossible
<geek_> got my ati card to work with my tv tuner and mythtv
<geek_> finally
<varun0> geek_: what version of mythbuntu are you using?
<geek_> the newest
<varun0> 7.1?
<geek_> ya
<geek_> had trouble configuring everything because i have ATI card
<varun0> ah
<varun0> yea
<varun0> I've had horrible experiences with ATi
<geek_> ATI cards are not recommended at this point in time. ATI currently does not support running MythTV on their hardware, and have no timeline for when this might change.
<geek_> after i read that
<geek_> i thought there was no hope
<geek_> wow, it feels really good when i finally get something to work
<varun0> geek_: heh.....yea.......know the feeling. Congratulations! :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/miguel is this for real?
<foxbuntu> thats insane
<a5benwillis> can anyone help me whith the commands to repair my eit cache table in mysql?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what I was thinking
<foxbuntu> it would be much easier to have phpmyadmin o do it
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install phpmyadmin
<foxbuntu> then you can access your DB with a WebUI with functions to do repairs and such
<foxbuntu> with just a web broswer...http://localhost/phpmyadmin or http://you-mythbuntu-ip/phpmyadmin from another machine on your network
<a5benwillis> argh
<a5benwillis> cant get into phpadmin either
<foxbuntu> what userid did you use to login?
<foxbuntu> or you cant get into the it at all
<foxbuntu> ?
<a5benwillis> cant get into it
<a5benwillis> cant even see it
<foxbuntu> do you get an error when you try to access it?
<a5benwillis> its installed though
<a5benwillis> cant see the directory
<a5benwillis> if I type the path it says not found
<foxbuntu> well it should be in /var/www/phpmyadmin
<a5benwillis> not there
<foxbuntu> is this a frontend or backend or both?
<a5benwillis> both
<foxbuntu> did you chose to install mythweb when you setup mythbuntu?
<a5benwillis> yes
<a5benwillis> its there
<foxbuntu> and phpmyadmin had no errors after the apt-get?
<a5benwillis> none
<a5benwillis> how can i remove it completely
<foxbuntu> apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<foxbuntu> why do you need to reapir the cache table?
<a5benwillis> getting an error in mythbackend.log
<a5benwillis> Table './mythconverg/eit_cache' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<foxbuntu> ok
<a5benwillis> finally!
<a5benwillis> had to reinstall
<a5benwillis> then purge
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> strange
<foxbuntu> did you try before?
<a5benwillis> then reinstall it again to get it to create the files in var/www
<a5benwillis> now, what do I do in there to repair the table?
<foxbuntu> did you get into it?
<a5benwillis> yes
<foxbuntu> click the drop down for "Databases"
<a5benwillis> got the same error on the eit_cache table
<foxbuntu> and select mythconverg
<a5benwillis> did
<foxbuntu> click the check box next to eit_cache
<foxbuntu> hen scroll to the bottom...there is a drop down for actions "Repair"
<foxbuntu> and it should repair the table and give you a status
<a5benwillis> dont see actions
<a5benwillis> found it
<a5benwillis> all fixed now
<foxbuntu> good
<a5benwillis> thanks alot man.. wondered why EIT stopped working
<foxbuntu> that is a whole lot easier than doing it from the mysql command line
<a5benwillis> no kidding
<a5benwillis> needed phpmyadmin working anyway
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> openMedia, how are things with you
<foxbuntu> ?
<OpenMedia> Hiya.. Busy trying to do "real work"
<OpenMedia> Hows the ivtv card these days
<foxbuntu> good..has a gitter now and then...but I think that acutally might just be my slack ass cable provider
<foxbuntu> thanks for that tip
<foxbuntu> i hear ya on real work
<OpenMedia> Hey no worries. I've hit that one myself.
<foxbuntu> I think we should add a cron job to run db work once a week or something...keep the overhead walking down
<foxbuntu> not walking
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> doing too many things at once
<OpenMedia> What DB walking are you talking about.
<foxbuntu> I just meant to keep the overhead down
<foxbuntu> in mythconverg
<OpenMedia> I'm surprised at all of the DB errors you guys keep talking about.
<foxbuntu> not really an error...but it can cause them
<foxbuntu> I want to sit down and try to pull some better performace out of db...but I need to model it and see what I could do about it
<OpenMedia> The schema is hardly complex.
<foxbuntu> i know
<OpenMedia> Have you played with dbvis ?
<foxbuntu> no
<OpenMedia> Java app, but great for reversing a DB schema
<foxbuntu> looks like it
<foxbuntu> grabbing a copy now
<foxbuntu> thanks for the idea
<foxbuntu> again
<foxbuntu> strange though it wont connect to my mythbox...and he error is returning like it trying o connect to localhost
<foxbuntu> superm1, hey
<superm1> good evening
<foxbuntu> superm1, I shouldnt have to add my other ip's to access my sql from my windows box should I, since I have other myth boxes on it
<superm1> everything on the same subnet should already be able to
<superm1> there is a permissions line in the postinst of mythtv-database that should handle it
<foxbuntu> thats what I figured
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I wonder if its because my root doesnt have a password
<superm1> what are you trying to do?
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia suggested a tool to do DB modeling...and I was going to try it out
<superm1> DB modeling?
<superm1> oh to try to find a better way to store the DB?
<superm1> for better speed
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> ah that'd be pretty nifty
<foxbuntu> indeed
<superm1> if you want to give root a password do it like this:
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> followed by
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<foxbuntu> another thing we might add is a cron job to run like once every other week to do a db optimize on the backend
<superm1> well that is supposed to be automatic in 0.21 i believe
<superm1> i thought i overheard that somewhere
<superm1> laga,maybe
<foxbuntu> that would be great
<foxbuntu> I do mine about every three weeks and it seems to keep things smooth
<superm1> my box i've not needed to ever
<superm1> things appear to be fine as is
<foxbuntu> but you run a frontend backend config which helps alot
<foxbuntu> but you should check out the db overhead you have
<foxbuntu> I bet its huge
<foxbuntu> Product:  DbVisualizer Free 6.0
<foxbuntu> Build:  #1247 (2007/07/09 19:06)
<foxbuntu> Java VM:  Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<foxbuntu> Java Version:  1.5.0_10-b03
<foxbuntu> Java Vendor:  Sun Microsystems Inc.
<foxbuntu> OS Name:  Windows XP
<foxbuntu> OS Arch:  x86
<foxbuntu> OS Version:  5.1
<foxbuntu> An error occured while establishing the connection:
<foxbuntu>    Type: java.sql.SQLException   Error Code: 1045   SQL State: 28000
<foxbuntu> Message:
<foxbuntu>    Access denied for user 'root'@'192.168.1.131' (using password: YES)
<superm1> !pastebin | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxbuntu> there is my error
<foxbuntu> ...
<foxbuntu> fine
<foxbuntu> in the future I will patebin it
<superm1> its java based  - why not just run it on a jvm on linux then?
<superm1> what user name are you providing for root?
<superm1> *password
<superm1> none?
<foxbuntu> root
<superm1> or did yo uhave one set
<foxbuntu> with a password
<foxbuntu> I set it
<foxbuntu> and verfied it with phpmyadmin
<superm1> well root might be disabled for anything but 127.0.0.1
<foxbuntu> i supposed
<superm1> 'mythtv' is accessible otherwise
<superm1> elsewhere
<superm1> so why not just run it on linux?
<superm1> its a java analyzer
<superm1> same jvm
<foxbuntu> I know...but I dont have the linux lappy booted up
<superm1> so do it via ssh?
<foxbuntu> meh
<foxbuntu> you know me
<superm1> okay well you either do it via ssh or add permissions for root access remotely
<superm1> your cal
<superm1> call
<foxbuntu> got it
<foxbuntu> root was added as localhost only
<foxbuntu> so I added a new user
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia you are the man, this tool rocks
<foxbuntu> I sould be able to opimize the schema from this
<foxbuntu> superm1: the schema of this db seems to be all done as independant tables
<superm1> right
<foxbuntu> I am still looking at the best way to clean up the use of the db
<foxbuntu> superm1, it almost seems to me that spliting some of the tables up or making a syncable backend db for use with mythweb seperate of the usual db
<superm1> foxbuntu, you should be directed this at mythtv devs, not me  :)
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Yeah I've noticed that. There aren't any real hardcoded relationships in the schema.
<superm1> i'm not going to change the entire SQL backend, whereas they will :)
<OpenMedia> Best bet might be to consider any simple tuning, indexes etc
<foxbuntu> well then what good are you superm1?
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> well..I have done some tuning to mine before and not gotten much for result..and after looking deeper into the issue it seems to be a table locking issue causing the speed to slow
<foxbuntu> becuase inserts take priority over selects
<OpenMedia> What are you finding as the worst offender? I find mythfilldatabase hits my machine hard when its a big update
<foxbuntu> so while the DB is being modified it will always be slow pulling info in MythWeb or the recordings
<OpenMedia> Wondering if reducing the log level for the SQL db would help
<foxbuntu> that would help with performance some
<foxbuntu> but the real issue seems to be priority
<OpenMedia> Within the database?
<foxbuntu> yea
<OpenMedia> Have you asked around on the mythtv-users list about optimising it?
<foxbuntu> not yet...I wanted to have an idea to go off of first
<OpenMedia> Personally a lot of the schema stinks, there are a lot of very obvious relationships. I have a feeling a lot of code would break if they were enforced.
<foxbuntu> indeed
<OpenMedia> One reason I default to a dual core with myPVR these days is to avoid the impact of some of the bigger DB updates.
<foxbuntu> its been slapped in on every version...it doesnt appear to have any real attention to it as long as it works
<OpenMedia> They are still considering a move to SQLLite or another system in the future as they don't really need mySQL
<foxbuntu> yea...MySQL does have alot more overhead than some others...which would help free up memory, but thats sill more like throwing money at the problem
<foxbuntu> ok, heres the scoop
* diakopter waits for the scoop
<foxbuntu> Mythweb is going to undergo a revamp to ajax in a month or two (the commit to svn at least) and there is some perforamce to be had in tuning the MySQL options. Also SQLLite is out becuase it is tested as being slower than MySQL
* foxbuntu is relived o get that all out
* foxbuntu wishes his T key didnt stick
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, so my plan is to play with the MySQL options and see if I can improve the overall performace and get superm1 to add it to his favorite part of the MythBuntu install
<foxbuntu> superm1,
<foxbuntu> you around?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'll be back in 15 min
<superm1> or so
<foxbuntu> kk
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: If you get anything good let me know and I'll test on my HW.
<foxbuntu> I have a good idea lead...I am going to drop it in on my myth and then I will let you know what I did so you can test as well
<superm1> foxbuntu, okay back
<superm1> your show was meh
<superm1> burn notice
<OpenMedia> Hmm Watched episode one of that and I wasn't impressed.
<foxbuntu> the second was better
<OpenMedia> Anyone here watched Meadowlands on Showtime.. Now thats an odd show
<foxbuntu> what about Lil' Bush superm1
<superm1> that was pretty bad i thought
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Optimizing_Performance#MySQL_Tweaks
<foxbuntu> give it another show...I didnt really like that last one either
<foxbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29432/
<foxbuntu> someone tell me what I am missing here
<foxbuntu> well that seems to help a good ammount
<foxbuntu> not exactly those settings but I figured out hom much ram the db actually needs and all the buffers were too small
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29433/, see at the bottom where I added the MythBuntu Tuning section
<foxbuntu> it looks like it is making a good bit of difference with Mythweb
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you catch that?
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Whats the impact to the memory use of the mysql db?
<superm1> foxbuntu, if you get a good set of parameters that work, they can actually be applied to the regular mythtv packages
<superm1> there is an easy architecture to add such things in place now
<foxbuntu> MySQL server is using about the same about of ram, but under high usage it will be allowed up to ~40M more than before
<foxbuntu> and than has seemed to help MythWeb out alot
<foxbuntu> as for MythFrontend...the wife has the TV tied up so I can't test it yet
<foxbuntu> Otherwise I am liking this config for it
<foxbuntu> get a couple more test backends going on this and see what results everyone else has
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia you up to get one of these machines in testing?
<foxbuntu> superm1, how would I go about sending a config file change such as this in to the MythTV packages? (After testing has been completed)
<superm1> dont worry about the how, its pretty straightforward
<OpenMedia> I'll have a try later if I get a chance. Still in "real work" mode, and the test backend is busy running tests.
<OpenMedia> I've logged it in my trac system as a todo for the next round of testing.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I will play with it alot more over the few days and see how the results are affected by those settings
<foxbuntu> my recordings menu does appear faster as well
<foxbuntu> superm1, so how many dl's have you seen so far on the iso?
<superm1> havent watched
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> your server is slow tonight
<foxbuntu> only pull 400k tonight
<clarkey>  Hi wondering if anyone could help trying to set up a MythTV box nearly all done all that is left is to get the remote working (some of the buttons work ie. numbers and left right up down but the others don't) I have tried to set up lirc but get errors any one that could help? spent all day trying to work this out i am relatively new to linux so its a hard one and any help would be very appreciated
<clarkey> Ps Using Ubuntu Feisty
<foxbuntu> have you used the Wiki?
<clarkey> on setting up lirc
<foxbuntu> yes
<clarkey> yea
<clarkey> i get down to setting up lircd.conf with irrecord
<foxbuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<foxbuntu> that one?
<clarkey> yea
<foxbuntu> which remote?
<clarkey> Compro
<clarkey> the one that comes with the videomate DVB-T300
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> what do you get for errors/results?
<clarkey> irrecord gives : irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<clarkey> sudo modprobe lirc_gpio gives: irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<superm1> clarkey, i doubt that second output
<superm1> when you modprobe lirc_gpio
<superm1> it should be something different than that
<clarkey> and when i look up dmesg it says: [  676.108000]  cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded
<clarkey> [  681.980000]  lirc_gpio: Unknown symbol bttv_get_cardinfo
<clarkey> [  681.980000]  lirc_gpio: Unknown symbol bttv_get_gpio_queue
<clarkey> [ 2207.604000]  lirc_gpio: Unknown symbol bttv_get_cardinfo
<clarkey> [ 2207.604000]  lirc_gpio: Unknown symbol bttv_get_gpio_queue
<clarkey> does that give you any clues
<clarkey> copied it straight from the terminal
<clarkey> ohh sorry
<clarkey> musnt have copied brb
<clarkey> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_gpio (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc/lirc_gpio.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<superm1> right
<superm1> okay thats what i would have expected
<clarkey> sorry used to being able to use CTRL C
<superm1> that would mean that a dependency of the driver isn't able to load
<superm1> try to rebuild the driver i would say
<superm1> per hte directions at the bottom of that wiki page
<clarkey> kk ill give it a try
<clarkey> am i supposed to remlace 'uname -r' with something
<clarkey> ?
<superm1> just like this
<superm1> `uname -r
<superm1> `uname -r`
<superm1> with the dash next to your 1 key
<clarkey> ahh
<clarkey> did that all tried irrecord and got the same error
<clarkey> got some message with sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart saying:
<clarkey> Stopping lirc daemon: lircmd lircd.
<clarkey> ##################################################
<clarkey> ## LIRC IS NOT CONFIGURED                       ##
<clarkey> ##                                              ##
<clarkey> ## read /usr/share/doc/lirc/html/configure.html ##
<clarkey> ##################################################
<clarkey> Starting lirc daemon:.
<clarkey> any more insights?
<superm1> check if the modprobe works now
<clarkey> same gpio error
<superm1> well i'm not too sure what the cause of that would be offhand then
<superm1> you might want to post on the forums
<clarkey> thanks for your help
<superm1> sorry couldnt be more help.  good luck
<superm1> Daviey,
<superm1> you here
<Daviey> hey superm1, briefly
<superm1> okay i'll just send a mail to the mailing list then
<superm1> reply at your convenience
<Daviey> np
<laga> superm1: it was not me who told you that 0.21 might clean the DB automagically. it was someone in #mythtv, AFAIK. it's not implement yet as fasr as i remember
<pyron84> hi guys does anyone know how to setup a ic which is built in in a hauppage hvr 900 usb dvb-t stick ?
<tafkaz> hi there
<tafkaz> i set up mythtv on my new asus pundit ah2
<tafkaz> and now i just cant get the tv-card to work
<tafkaz> i have a twin-lnb here (astra/Hotbird) and a haupauge Nova S-plus
<tafkaz> anyone has some time to help a desperate one ?
<tafkaz> i have tv with kaffeine...so i really think its some prolem i have with myth...
<laga> join #mythtv-de or #mythtv-users
<tafkaz> ok i'll do that !
<tafkaz> thanks
<tafkaz> hi me again....could you please indicate me to mythtv-de again....i cant seem to find it !
<tafkaz> ups found it !
<tgm4883> I just had an idea for a feature, but not sure who to pitch it to.  Probably the mythtv guys, anyhow I'd like to know what you think.  Basically it would be a plugin for laptops (although it would run on all mythtv boxes).  This plugin would allow you to select some shows on a frontend, then the shows would download to the laptop.  Then while you were away on a trip, in the car, etc, you could bust open mythtv on your laptop
<tgm4883> and watch the shows you downloaded from your backend.  This would probably require some form of fallback and local database since the master backend would be unavailable.
<tgm4883> im not sure how feasible this is, but i come up with ideas from time to time
<tgm4883> anyway, have an errand to run, back in about an hour
<laga> maybe this could be archived with an user job
<laga> the mythtv devs probably won't like this kind of thing a lot because it looks a lot file sharing
<laga> dunno what they'd say, though
<laga> it might be easier to copy the shows and use mplayer
<superm1> i've copied shows over and used vlc/totem
<superm1> only problem is you have a lack of comm flagging there
<laga> hum
<superm1> so the most ideal thing to do i think
<laga> you could cut them before copying
<superm1> is if you could export a sql file
<superm1> with all the skippijng and comm flagging info
<superm1> and then if you provide mythfrontend those two files
<superm1> it is intelligent enough to sort it out
<laga> use nuvexport to export that sql file and the recording.
<superm1> so it would be a matter of teaching mythfrontend to work without a db if its provided those two files as arguments
<laga> sounds like a fun job
<superm1> So i'm in the UMC meeting right now, and they had a hard time getting a mailing list too :)
<laga> heh
<laga> almost forgot we had a mailing list
<superm1> laga, no one has responded to my lirc troubles :)
<laga> i'm gonna read your email now
<laga> i'll reply later, need to clean the kitchen now
<laga> but i'd like so say one thing:
<laga> thanks for making a mythtv distro that *i* want to use.
<superm1> :)
<superm1> cya later then~
<tgm4883> So for those that saw it, was my idea good or not so much?
<superm1> tgm4883, i see it as useful, but likely it would be better implemented upstream
<tgm4883> thats what I thought
<superm1> because working out the symantics of a local mysql server would become quite a mess
<tgm4883> it would work as a plugin, but either way, there would have to be some sort of fallback with the frontend
<superm1> at the same time it brings up an idea that i've hoped to see implemented somewhere eventually
<superm1> add a myth:// plugin to vlc
<superm1> that can learn how to use comm skipping
<superm1> and such
<superm1> and within that plugin you can either provide a myth server or a sql file
<tgm4883> that would be nice
<tgm4883> i really should install vnc
<superm1> Chadarius, are you here?
<superm1> tgm4883, speaking of plugins
<superm1> anything regarding unofficial plugins?
<tgm4883> :( not yet, i've been slowly working on it, but I really think I will be able to dedicate a large chunk of time to it by friday
<superm1> good good
<tgm4883> I'll need your input on the licensing and such that I have to put in
<superm1> well worry about the initial packaging concerns and getting it to build correctly for gutsy
<superm1> i'll help you with licensing once you've got that straightened out
<tgm4883> yea thats what I am planning on doing,  I ran through the packaging guide you gave me, ran into a problem here and there, but I think i get it
<superm1> the important part will be to make sure it builds in a gutsy pbuilder, because some things have changed between feisty and gutsy
<superm1> regarding the naming of myth packages
<superm1> and versioning and such
<tgm4883> well i think i got that covered, I set it up per the guide, and it downloaded the gutsy stuff that it needed
<superm1> another thing you'll want to do is install the newer versions of linda and lintian from gutsy.  they are binary ALL, so you can install them easily on feisty if you grab the gutsy versions from packages.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> will do
<superm1> the gutsy versions catch a lot more problems, (as I learned, and have a few things to fix in the myth packages)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-12
<tgm4883> superm1, regarding the lircrc file
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883> ideally, would we want to have the user select their own button configuration, or have some sort of standard configuration?
<superm1> standard i'd say
<superm1> is the best way
<OpenMedia> For some remotes there should be reasonable standards.
<superm1> see thats part of the problem
<superm1> there is that effort
<superm1> to standardize the namespace
<superm1> and i talked to Arnaud about it today
<OpenMedia> tgm4883: We make sure all the funky custom keys behave correctly - http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/view/27/59/
<superm1> and i'm still pretty worried about things being ready in time
<foxbuntu> openMedia, thats my remote
<foxbuntu> :)
<OpenMedia> Want a customer lirc file that maps the keys like this?
<tgm4883> could we do something along the lines of implementing this in some form?  lircconfig.commandir.com
<superm1> tgm4883, that's who i was speaking with this morning about it
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> and he joined with Arnaud to help with the standardization of the name space
<foxbuntu> sure
* tgm4883 didn't know who Arnaud was
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> ah he is leader of Ubuntu Media Center
<superm1> if everything doesn't play out in time, we will have to fall back to prebuilt configs for a variety of "popular" remotes
<superm1> in which case OpenMedia, yours will be very appreciated
<superm1> but the UMC team is very friendly, they will be using some of the work i put into making lirc work, and anything that we want a hand on they are willing to help
<superm1> with other common areas
<superm1> since there will undoubtedly be some
<superm1> but given what time frame we're in right now, and how much I know has to get in yet, someone needs to start on Daviey's control centre idea
<foxbuntu> superm1, where did you get your programmable mce remote?
<superm1> foxbuntu, um bby?
<superm1> i think
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> guess i will look around
<tgm4883> got mine on ebay
<tgm4883> for about $30 after shipping
<tgm4883> great remote ;)
<foxbuntu> ok...I am tired of the extra remotes
<superm1> it's only 3 programmable buttons
<tgm4883> Yea, it's not a whole lot.
<foxbuntu> thats ok...tv, and audio are good with me
<superm1> i still keep my other two remotes around
<superm1> so i can switch video sources
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> since my ir transmitter doesn't work on my tv
<tgm4883> just make sure if you have a 360 to turn off the MCE remote function
<superm1> and since my serial cable didn't work the first time around, and i haven't had time to retry it
<foxbuntu> but I am tired of finding the other remotes for turning the tv on and adjusting volume
* tgm4883 still needs to get a serial IR receiver so he can capture his TV remote
<superm1> foxbuntu, you could always get any other brand of learning remote too
<superm1> and use it
<superm1> it doesn't have to be that mceusb2 one
<superm1> just teach it the mceusb2 codes
<foxbuntu> but isnt the mceusb2 remote easiest to deal with in lirc?
<tgm4883> or any JP1 remote should work
<superm1> foxbuntu, you can use a universal that learns the mceusb2 codes
<superm1> if you wanted to
<tgm4883> it's not actually the remote, just the codes
<foxbuntu> oh...you mean get a learning universal and teach it my lirc remote and then add my other devices to it
<tgm4883> if you could get your eyes to transmit the mceusb2 codes
<superm1> OpenMedia, did you have anything else you wanted to add towards mythtv/mythplugins during my next update, or are you guys good?
<superm1> right foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> gotcha
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> could be a good time to buy a stupidly overkill remote for my system
<tgm4883> I think there is a pretty nice logitech learning remote for around 100
<superm1> harmony
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> its a very neat remote
<superm1> i got it for my dad for xmas
<superm1> last year
<tgm4883> thats what all the 360 people talk about
<superm1> but the problem is that you need to program it on a windows box
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> Is it a JP1 remote?
<superm1> i'm not sure what jp1 is
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JP1_remote
<foxbuntu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?Image=80-100-712-11.jpg%2c80-100-712-02.jpg%2c80-100-712-03.jpg%2c80-100-712-05.jpg%2c80-100-712-06.jpg%2c80-100-712-07.jpg%2c80-100-712-08.jpg%2c80-100-712-09.jpg%2c80-100-712-10.jpg&CurImage=80-100-712-11.jpg&Depa=10&Description=Logitech+Harmony+880+Universal+Infrared+Advanced+Remote+Control+-+Retail
<superm1> foxbuntu, thats one of the nicer ones
<superm1> you dont need to go that overkill
* tgm4883 cue angels ahhhhhhhhh
<OpenMedia> superm1 I was going to donate the packaged up version of the myth-webremote package, but had a bit of a busy week.
<superm1> OpenMedia, ah okay
<superm1> well that would likely go in a sep. package for the time being either way
<superm1> until a patch was made to link directly into mythweb
<superm1> tgm4883, i dont believe it was jp1
<superm1> the harmony
<tgm4883> im thinking its not
<superm1> because i read some problem a guy had on digg with getting logitech to budge on spcs
<foxbuntu> superm1, please boot your otherself...it annoying in tab complete
<tgm4883> you would notice 6 little prongs when you open the battery compartment
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm the first tab complete
<superm1> not the second
<superm1> it should be easy
<foxbuntu> but it makes me use a space after it becuase its there
<superm1> tgm4883, this looks like neat stuff
<superm1> so you can make macros on cheapo remotes
<foxbuntu> superm1, that remote is only what...$200
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> yea the jp1 stuff is pretty nice
<OpenMedia> superm1 I have a package for myPVR that just want a couple of tweaks. Still haven't had time to read the whole REVU process anyway
<tgm4883> if you don't want to spend $$$
<superm1> OpenMedia, well if you don't want to go through the whole submitting process, i'll package it up and submit it with you listed as the author in debian/copyright and just put the maintainer as this mailing list (ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com, so anyone on the list could comment on issues with it)
<foxbuntu> there ya go tgm4883 http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?Image=80-118-001-02.jpg%2c80-118-001-03.jpg&CurImage=80-118-001-02.jpg&Depa=10&Description=SONY+RM-VL600+Universal+Infrared+Universal+Learning+Remote+Control+-+Retail
<foxbuntu> super cheapo JP1 it looks like
<superm1> crazyness
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I found one that seems to be a good buy
<foxbuntu> with macro control
<foxbuntu> for about 95
<tgm4883> yea, theres my remote
<tgm4883> good stuff
<OpenMedia> superm1 Thanks for the offer, I'll see how I do this weekend, but I'd like to have a good at submitting.
<superm1> OpenMedia, alright, i'll give some advice before -motu does after you've got it on revu if you want too then
<superm1> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Hey
<RAOF> superm1: So, that worked.  Kinda.
<superm1> RAOF, gdm issues likely
<superm1> ?
<superm1> i know post alpha2, some issues developed that need to be addressed
<RAOF> Nah.  I ran into bug #118539
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118539 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[regression]  acx does not load" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118539
<RAOF> Also, no LVM on the live disk :(
<superm1> oh well go bug cjwatson about no LVM :)
<superm1> okay so nothing thats too much of our faults then :)
<RAOF> Bah
<RAOF> I do have one comment that is your fault, though: The gtk theme makes it *very* difficult to tell whether or not a checkbox is selected.
<superm1> Yes someone has already commented that
<superm1> foxbuntu, ^^ :)
<superm1> it also causes a few oddities with FF
<RAOF> Oh, didn't notice that.
<RAOF> Would an "alternate" cd be possible, with LVM support?  Mythtv really is a killer app for LVM
<superm1> well starting with 0.21 LVM won't matter
<superm1> with the introduction of storage groups
<superm1> and as Daviey pointed out the target for 0.21
<RAOF> So they're implementing some of LVM's functionality into mythtv?
<superm1> we're going to delay release until after 0.21
<superm1> so if its a month or two after gutsy, it will be a month or two after gutsy :)
<superm1> storage groups lets you set multiple recording locations
<RAOF> Ah.
<superm1> without tying you down to making them be on a continuous set of space
<superm1> so you could have one mount point be a NFS server
<superm1> one hard drive
<superm1> and then add an additional hard drive to the box
<superm1> without needing to expand anything, just add the new mount point to mythtv-setup
<RAOF> Ok, so it's not just a poor-man's lvm :)
<superm1> na, its supposed to be somewhat decent :)
<superm1> laga could comment more since he is a trunk fella
<superm1> if he is around
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, did you see the latest feature request?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, where at?
<tgm4883_laptop> feature miguel
<tgm4883_laptop> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/miguel
<tgm4883_laptop> i read that and i was like wtf?
<superm1> right...
<superm1> okay well i'll nuke that
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> also, i was looking at the nfs-shares spec, and wondered if there should be a samba-shares spec also?  Or are we assuming that most people seting up mythbuntu run only linux?
<superm1> well samba is setup  if they ask for it in the installer right now
<superm1> some of those specs are partially implemented in the installer
<tgm4883_laptop> it auto detects samba shares?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<superm1> i should probably go through and update them accordingly
<superm1> well it automatically shares them
<superm1> eg it checks what plugins you have installed
<superm1> and makes shares for those
<tgm4883_laptop> wait im confused, does it share local files on the myth box, or connect to shares on another box?
<foxbuntu> I was thinking on the lircrc thing...isn't that pretty generic, just includes the lirc.conf?
<tgm4883_laptop> crap, gotta run, back in 45
<superm1> well the problem is that lircrc's need to adapt to the 100s of possible configs
<foxbuntu> but just the same the signal and main buttons is all you would have to consider right?
<foxbuntu> all the generics
<foxbuntu> play, stop, pause ect ect
<superm1> well those would be the most important
<superm1> but there is still a trouble
<superm1> different lircd.conf's
<superm1> use Play
<superm1> or play
<superm1> or PLAY_UP
<superm1> or PLAY_en
<superm1> etc
<superm1> tons of different varieties
<foxbuntu> couldnt you parse that somehow...reas it in and generate a consitant lirc.conf?
<foxbuntu> read*
<foxbuntu> so that Play = play
<foxbuntu> ect
<superm1> well thats part of what the RemoteControls spec talks about
<superm1> a standard namespace
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> if the namespace is standardized, then you can get around that
<superm1> and easily generate these configs
<foxbuntu> but that is not looking to happen in time for gusty release either is it
<superm1> well its looking to happen upstream,
<superm1> i'm not sure on an eta
<superm1> foxbuntu, and upstream doesn't really have a "schedule"
<superm1> so it makes for trouble
<foxbuntu> well like I was saying, in the mean time wouldn't it just be easier to generate a parser to standardize the namespace for MythBuntu's use?
<superm1> well i'm not sure how difficult that would be
<superm1> if its possible
<superm1> then that is a very good idea
<superm1> you can look in /usr/share/lirc/remotes
<superm1> to see the lircd.confs that need to be standardized
<foxbuntu> well, it couldn't be that hard because you only have to look for key words
<foxbuntu> and output a standard forma
<foxbuntu> t
<superm1> well feel free to take a look :)
<foxbuntu> say the standard is "play" look for the indescriminate of play and find Play or Play_en and change it to "play" and drag in all of he codes beyond the whitespace
<foxbuntu> ok ok
<foxbuntu> I will see about a parser...I recently put something similar together for work
<foxbuntu> but that was vb script
<foxbuntu> I think you should try my MySQL memory settings out on your backend and see if you want to drag them into the build...they are working great
<superm1> foxbuntu, well parsing is easy in perl or python
<superm1> so either of those are the way to go
<foxbuntu> ok...I will bug you for help with those then
<superm1> such a standardization might even be doable with sh/awk/grep/sed/tee
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> explain
<foxbuntu> this could get intresting
<superm1> sed is a fun utility for text manipulation among many files
<superm1> i'm not sure the most appropriate way to do this though
<foxbuntu> I was thinking rather than stardinzing the namespace in the lirc.conf, why not just grab the code names and drop them into he lircrc on the fly
<superm1> there is no lirc.conf
<superm1> what do you mean?
<superm1> lircd.conf?
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> well that probably is more feasible
<foxbuntu> sry, something wrong with my keyboard
<superm1> at least in the interim until the namespace is finalized
<superm1> it would likely do the trick
<superm1> would need a list of what possibilities are there right nwo though
<foxbuntu> because...no matter the format...they all have "begin codes"
<foxbuntu> and "end codes"
<foxbuntu> and only read the line until whitespace is inncurred
<foxbuntu> or read the entire line and then drop all whitespace and 0x and beyond
<superm1> i'm thinking more and more this is doable in python
<superm1> using regular expressions
<superm1> for the common buttons
<superm1> not for sure though
<foxbuntu> its going to take some tweaking...to get everything we need and to covert it as needed
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29605/
<superm1> that is how i parse the lirc.hwdb
<superm1> if you want to use it for a basis to get an idea of how to parse a few files
<superm1> and put examples in
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> and this is perl
<foxbuntu> ?
<superm1> python
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so just paste it to a text editior and save as .py?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i spelled the top line wrong
<superm1> it should be import
<superm1> not mport
<superm1> just copied and pasted poorly
<superm1> but you can get an idea to biuld from with that
<superm1> how to filter files
<superm1> for certain expressions
<foxbuntu> yea, I see here you were reading on semi colan delimerter
<superm1> well that was breaking a file into fields
<superm1> you likely wouldn't need to do that
<superm1> but more so just try to figure out which variant of a regex a line has
<superm1> and cut off the end of it
<superm1> after the text with the name
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> let me switch over to my over lappy
<superm1> probably take a lircd.conf as a basis and see if you can do such things
<foxbuntu> brb
<foxbuntu> superm1, what is the xchat package for ubuntu?
<superm1> um xchat?
<foxbuntu> this app
<foxbuntu> for irc
<foxbuntu> x-chat
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> like i said
<superm1> xchat
<foxbuntu> i got it there
<foxbuntu> misunderstand the ?
<superm1> you do know that if you clicked add/remove programs and typed "xchat"
<superm1> it comes up as one of two hits :)
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> see i am always using apt or synaptic
<superm1> you can do it there too
<superm1> you just don't get a flashy icon to associate it with
<foxbuntu> the 2.6.22 kernel is so much better at memory handling
<superm1> i heard something regarding that
<superm1> thats good to hear :)
<foxbuntu> my lappy is much happier now
<foxbuntu> it boots prob at least 10 secs faster
<foxbuntu> same on shutdown
<superm1> well that's likely not because of memory, but because of improvements in upstart
<superm1> but nonetheless good to hear
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> its down to using ~180MB of ram in normal use now too
<foxbuntu> was almost 210 before
<foxbuntu> brb
<tgm4883_laptop> does mytharchive actually produce an ISO if told to do so?
<superm1> should
<foxbuntu_> superm1: isnt there a way to have all the users shown on the side like Windows does?
<superm1> any user with an id > 1000 will show up
<foxbuntu_> I mean so I dont have to click on the users button to see them
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't seem to be for me
<tgm4883_laptop> where would it be stored
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, the temporary build directory
<superm1> foxbuntu_, well i don't know what you are referring to
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> not working for me at all
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, check the log
<superm1> it will tell you where it is being put
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a different log that i should check besides onscreen?
<superm1> that log and a more detailed one are put in the same place
<foxbuntu_> superm1: in xchat there is a button in the lower left that says "20 Users" and when you click on it it shows you who...
<foxbuntu_> but in the windows client ithey are just in a panel on the right
<superm1> oh drag the right panel
<superm1> over
<superm1> thats how i have mine
<superm1> there are a ton of settings to customize in it
<foxbuntu_> well I drag it to the edge of the screen and its not there
<superm1> well i dont know where the setting for it is then
<superm1> there is a setting though
<superm1> because i have it on
<superm1> and i can just drag my panel over
<superm1> and the users are listed
<foxbuntu_> crap
<foxbuntu_> I can't seem to find it
<superm1> foxbuntu_, Preferences->User List->Resizable User list
<foxbuntu_> I dont have the user list option
<foxbuntu_> i suppose I grabbed the wrong one of the two
<foxbuntu_> crap cakes...
<foxbuntu_> I will brb
<foxbuntu> ahh..much better
<foxbuntu> superm1, now..as for that pastebin link...send it again so I have it on the right machine
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29605/
<tgm4883_laptop> ah that would explain it
<tgm4883_laptop> no space left on device
<superm1> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125384 in lirc (main) "Lirc GPIO module not buildable on 2.6.22 kernel" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125384
<foxbuntu> superm1, is there an easy way to copy the text from an ssh session where I am using nano to my text editor?
<superm1> highlight it and then middle click paste
<foxbuntu> one screen at a time?
<superm1> cat it ?
<superm1> and highlight the whole thing
<superm1> and middle click paste
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> my system is not being friendly to me right onw
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you going to be around for a little bit?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yup just wrapping up that lirc patch
<tgm4883_laptop> GDM could not write to your authorization file.  This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing.  in any case, it is not possible to log in.  Please contact your system administrator.
<superm1> sounds like a full disk
<superm1> you might have to login as single user mode
<superm1> and clean up
<tgm4883_laptop> it shouldnt be though
<tgm4883_laptop> thomas@mertle:~$ free
<tgm4883_laptop>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<tgm4883_laptop> Mem:        963420     310668     652752          0      37624     191272
<tgm4883_laptop> -/+ buffers/cache:      81772     881648
<tgm4883_laptop> Swap:      1951888          0    1951888
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<superm1> not free memory
<tgm4883_laptop> i feel dumb posting that
<superm1> free disk space
<tgm4883_laptop> my bad
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the command for disk space?
<foxbuntu> superm1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29607/ errors from pasting that code
<superm1> foxbuntu, you must have pasted something funny then
<superm1> whitespace matters
<tgm4883_laptop> yep looks full
<superm1> in python
<tgm4883_laptop> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<tgm4883_laptop> /dev/hda1              9614116   9125708        36 100% /
<tgm4883_laptop> varrun                  481708        60    481648   1% /var/run
<tgm4883_laptop> varlock                 481708         0    481708   0% /var/lock
<tgm4883_laptop> procbususb              481708        84    481624   1% /proc/bus/usb
<tgm4883_laptop> udev                    481708        84    481624   1% /dev
<tgm4883_laptop> devshm                  481708         0    481708   0% /dev/shm
<tgm4883_laptop> lrm                     481708     38972    442736   9% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<tgm4883_laptop> /dev/hda3            378858304 280871480  97986824  75% /var/lib
<superm1> !pastebin | tgm4883_laptop
<ubotu> tgm4883_laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> :)
<foxbuntu> yea...geez...thats like something foxbuntu would do
* foxbuntu oh wait...I am foxbuntu 
* foxbuntu did they hear that?
* foxbuntu OH NO!
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, the only thing different from where I pasted it I changed mport to import
<foxbuntu> and the file name that it points at
<superm1> you copied the raw text from pastebin?
<superm1> or from the html page
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> crap
<tgm4883_laptop> I see the problem now
<tgm4883_laptop> it was an ID 10 T error
<foxbuntu> now its the raw text...same error
<tgm4883_laptop> Future note for everyone.  If you partition your drive so the large portion of it that is for mythtv is mounted at /var/lib, dont set mytharchives work directory to /var/archive
* foxbuntu would laugh, but I seem to remember doing that before
<superm1> foxbuntu, the first line reads "import re"
<superm1> with nothing else
<superm1> right?
<foxbuntu> yes
<superm1> and its giving you an error when doing that
<superm1> an identical error
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> yes
<superm1> about "line 1: import re"
<foxbuntu> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> i just went from / being 100% full to only 32%
<foxbuntu> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> I knew there was something wrong, i deleted like 100GB of shows today
<superm1> foxbuntu, how are you launching the script?
<superm1> python parser.py?
<tgm4883_laptop> it was so full, shutdown wouldn't even work right
<foxbuntu> oh...another ID 10 T error
<superm1> hey Chadarius you around?
<foxbuntu> ok its working now
<Chadarius> Hey yeah
<superm1> if you'd like to get something to work towards, any python experience?
<Chadarius> Enough to hack around sure
<superm1> Chadarius, perhaps you'd like to begin the control centre then
<Chadarius> Control Center. The spec is up on launchpad?
<superm1> We were thinking a pygtk app
<superm1> it should be
<superm1> let me make sure
<superm1> ah no its not
<superm1> i'll write out the spec quickly then
<superm1> and you can see if it makes sense to you
<Chadarius> OK
<Chadarius> So is this a remote control app like thing?
<Chadarius> pygtk would make it crossplatform too eh?
<superm1> you'll see, give me a min here :)
<Chadarius> np
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> More important right now is the frontend to it, the Glade pygtk would use
<superm1> a lot of those functions i have backend code ready for
<superm1> that is used in the installer
<superm1> now not exactly cross platform, but if written modular enough, other distros might find use to it
<superm1> Chadarius, the remote control functionality will be very basic in this first iteration
<superm1> later revisions would implement more regarding that
<Chadarius> basic for first rev is good :)
<superm1> but as you can see its a pretty hefty list of toys to enable disable
<superm1> change
<superm1> have you worked with glade designer before?
<Chadarius> Is it up on blueprints now?
<superm1> yes
<Chadarius> no I haven't
<superm1> okay well thats something else to learn here, i just learned how to use it not more than 1.5 months ago
<superm1> in order to write the installer :)
<Chadarius> So is the control centre something that will be built into the MythTV interface itself or is this a separate app
<superm1> sep app
<superm1> it will be used when the user wants to administer the box
<Chadarius> superm1: I assume this will be using pyGTK 2 and Glade 2 correct?
<superm1> I believe glade is actually at glade 3
<superm1> i developed my ubiquity gui stuff with glade 3.2.0
<Chadarius> hmmm OK default on Ubuntu repos is 2.12.1-6
<superm1> there are two glade apps there
<superm1> in feisty
<Chadarius> ah yes I see
<superm1> you want glade-3
<Chadarius> just glade installs 2
<Chadarius> got it
<superm1> make sure to remove that older one, they both leave icons in the programming group otherwise
<RAOF> Also note that glade is superceded by gtkbuilder, but I'm not sure how the python bindings are.
<superm1> RAOF, as of when?
<RAOF> superm1: As of gtk-2.latest, I believe
<superm1> is gtkbuilder present in feisty then, or only gutsy?
<RAOF> Only gutsf
<RAOF> 2.11
<superm1> ah i see
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am stuck as hell trying to figure out that last piece of code
<superm1> foxbuntu, thats the fun part :)
<superm1> and i would hardly call that the last piece
<superm1> much more to go:)
<foxbuntu> well, ok
<foxbuntu> but I can write out a simple function to build the lircrc
<foxbuntu> ..
<foxbuntu> anyone left in here than can help me parse lines of text in pyton?
<foxbuntu> python*
<foxbuntu> superm1...you?
<foxbuntu> comn
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> foxbuntu, like i said i'm not too sure about the right way you'll parse the white space
<foxbuntu> i found a way to kill the whitespace
<foxbuntu> now my problem is the actual hex codes
<foxbuntu> so that my temp list file is only the names of the codes
<foxbuntu> then I will drop them over into the lircrc as needed
<superm1> regular expressions?
<superm1> perhaps
<superm1> do they always start with 0x?
<superm1> or 0
<foxbuntu> 0x yes
<superm1> well than look for that?
<superm1> split a line on that
<superm1> and take the first field
<RAOF> foxbuntu: pyparsing
<foxbuntu> hmm ok
<RAOF> Pyparsing is cool if you need anything remotely complex
<superm1> RAOF, you by chance worked with the debconf python module ?
<RAOF> Nope
<RAOF> I could look at it sometime, I suppose
<superm1> trying to identify where my code is failing with it :)
<RAOF> Ugh
<foxbuntu> RAOF, if I use this module for parsing will it have to be included in the MythBuntu for the installer to work properly?
<RAOF> I suppose so, yes
<foxbuntu> ugh
<RAOF> But pyparsing is all of 100K or so
<superm1> foxbuntu, just get it working, and it wont be a big deal for me to include it
<foxbuntu> alright
<foxbuntu> well, my code machine is dead for the night
<foxbuntu> superm1, catch you later
<superm1> cya foxbuntu
<Kenzu> hey..
<Kenzu> how much space do i need for a frontend install?
<Kenzu> will it fit on a 800mb disk?
<Kenzu_> I need to know if a frontend install will fit on a 800mb disk?
<bjweeks> I think the ubuntu servers uses almost that much alone, not sure though
<Kenzu_> but a standard debian installl will only take 150mb or something like that
<laga> Kenzu_: i'd like an answer to that question, too :)
<laga> Kenzu_: i'll try it out in a VM now.
<Kenzu_> cool... can you give som feedback please?
<laga> sure. i'm now downloading the iso
<DaveMorris> Kenzu_: a standard ubuntu desktop use 2GB, you can run the livecd as a frontend though
<DaveMorris> In the future I'm thinking of making it easy to install on small disks/diskless systems
<laga> oi'm prolly gonna install mythbuntu on an USB stick.
<laga> for my s100..
<laga> duh.
<laga> i fail at mythbuntu. it says "double click to install" and i did a single click :(
<Kenzu_> usbstick install could be cool
<DaveMorris> yeah, I always struggle to double click it
<DaveMorris> Kenzu_: I'm thinking usbstick/flashdrive/old small HDD
<Kenzu_> my epia m1000 will be total silent with a usbstick and no hd
<Kenzu_> do we have a eta for mythbuntu 7.10 and maybe an usb install?
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu 7.10 will be shortly after the gutsy release
<laga> usb install should already work out of the box, right?
<laga> i'm probably gonna pick up a 2G stick later
<DaveMorris> as for usb install, you can do it now, its just a case of getting a large enough usb stick, although swap will kill the drive.
<laga> they're easily replacable :>
<laga> i could stillswap over nfs *cough*
<laga> my box has 128M ram.
<DaveMorris> the better way to have diskless clients are to download the image over the network using pxe boot, with swap over nfs
<Kenzu_> how do I install it on usb?
<laga> download the image? naw, that'd kill my RAM :)
<DaveMorris> this will allow you to quickly add extra clients etc, and I'll work on it once I've done my Masters (next summer)
<DaveMorris> Kenzu_: select the usbstick as the target drive
<laga> Kenzu_: i'd assume you plug in an usb stick and tell the installer to install on the usb stick-
<laga> DaveMorris: yes. maybe you/we could steal some stuff from the ubuntu ltsp project.
<Kenzu_> will grub work on a usbstick? normally i use syslinux
<DaveMorris> laga: thats excautly how I was thinking of doing it, as I've run LTSP before
<laga> i know that lilo will work. grub should work as well. it's a matter of the bIOS as well.
<laga> DaveMorris: i meant to run mythfrontend on ltsp but it proved to be too much of a hassle
<DaveMorris> Kenzu_: grub will work, the usbstick will appear as a /dev/sdX drive
<laga> "coyping files (less than one minute remaining)
<DaveMorris> laga: well hopefully we can make it so you download the image from the mythbuntu site for each release
<laga> what image?
<DaveMorris> for ltsp
<laga> ah.
<laga> hum.
<DaveMorris> with mythbuntu
<laga> i dunno how ltsp on ubuntu is implemented.
<DaveMorris> so it will just be a few mouse clicks to install and get running
<laga> i still want to get minimyth working on my diskless box.
<laga> 1.2G is used for the frontend install with most of the plugins and all themes.
<laga> 2G usb stick is it :(
<laga> well, i shouldn't have to pay more than 20 for it
<Kenzu_> how can I help with mythbuntu development if I want to?
<Kenzu_> have been playing with mythtv for 2 years now...
<laga> you can help writing documentation, you can help by implementing features <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/>
<laga> <ou can help by making suggestions
<Kenzu_> ok i have a good suggestion... drop ltsp and use a usbstick for boot/kernel and nfs for root... maybe a shared read only root for more than one frontend...
<Kenzu_> then you dont have to set up dhcp and tftp server
<Kenzu_> only nfs
<laga> Kenzu_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/disklessfrontend :)
<laga> there is more than one approach to netboot, unfortunately.
<Kenzu_> and i know myth stores settings in the database based on hostname, so if you could set the host name via kernel cmdline... i.e in grub
<laga> that should be possible.
<Kenzu_> and maybe set the display driver to and resolution
<laga> Kenzu_: it looks like 1.1G are needed for a frontend install
<Kenzu_> ok thanks
<laga> *sigh* it'
<laga> s using ram disks. great. i'll have to disable that for my meagre 128M RAM :)
<bjweeks> I'm trying to get my pcHDTV 5500 working with Mythbuntu alpha 2 and I'm getting this in my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29632/
<laga> when do you get this?
<bjweeks> when I try to do a channel scan (no channels come up but they did in feisty)
<laga> you're probably not using the correct parameters for your channel scan
<bjweeks> not much to set :/
<laga> :(
<laga> we don't do ATSC here so i'm out of ideas
<laga> ask in #mythtv-users ?
<bjweeks> haven't yet, thought I would give this channel a shot as gutsy broke it
<laga> i doubt many US people in here are awake
<bjweeks> I wish I was using DVB, seems more open and better supported
<Kenzu_> the installer fail for me... alpha 2
<Kenzu_> why do mythbuntu use openbox ? and not one of the ubuntu version... i.e xbuntu og maybe help fluxbuntu?
<laga> what's the problem?
<laga> because we don't need xfce or fluxbox, i guess
<Kenzu_> ok.. it's just like we start from scrats
<laga> no
<laga> we're not trying to create a desktop distro based on openbox. we make a mythtv distro ;)
<Kenzu_> ok
<Kenzu_> god point
<Kenzu_> Installer fails when I use my 2GB usb stick but not on my 4GB old laptop drive
<Kenzu_> it crash when i click install on the last page
<laga> oooh :(
<DaveMorris> does it give an error message?
<Kenzu_> yes but I forgot to write it down before i try the laptop drive... ups... something about a name
<laga> :(
<laga> we'd need that error message
<Kenzu_> Ill will try the usb install again after the laptop drive install is finish
<laga> thanks
<Kenzu_> is it posible to set up a wireless connection before we mount root?
<laga> are you talking about nfsroot?
<laga> or netboot?
<Kenzu_> becuase then will my diskless senario with boot from usb and nfs root be smarter than ltsp
<Kenzu_> nfsroot
<DaveMorris> Kenzu_: I don't think it's possible
<laga> you can set up a wireless connection before you mount root. it'd have to be done in the initramfs.
<laga> you'll have to set up encryption in there as well
<DaveMorris> yeah, but you still need a location to load the initramfs from, which you don't with PXE booting
<laga> yeah, he wants to store kernel and stuff on an usb stick
<Kenzu_> DaveMorris, and that location will be the usb stick
<DaveMorris> then why not have the whole install on the usb stick?
<laga> heh
<Kenzu_> because more frontends could share the same root
<Kenzu_> and you only have to update and setup on root
<Kenzu_> one root
<Kenzu_> and small usbstick are given away for free almost
<Kenzu_> plus small usb stick are easyer to boot from than 2GB stick... not all bioses like 2 gb ones
<Kenzu_> I have a problem with my backend... my recording i missing the next day
<Kenzu> if I want to make an mythbuntu (gusty) install on my backend with 4 disk in raid 1 (boot) and raid 5 (lvm for root and myth) then Ill have to use an alternate gusty install disk and then install mythbackend-master and ubuntu-mythtv- frontend packages?
<laga> probably
<laga> i don't think that the GUI installer supports lvm or raid.
<laga> Kenzu: you said there are boot problems with 2GB usb sticks. could youplease leaborate?
<laga> s/leaborate/elaborate/
<Kenzu> yes... will try the install again i 10 min..
<laga> i was referring to
<laga> 14:36 < Kenzu_> plus small usb stick are easyer to boot from than 2GB stick... not all bioses like 2 gb ones
<laga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<laga> ^^ this looks promising, too
<Kenzu> the bios have to se the usb disk as a usb-hdd if it over 512mb
<laga> really? does that apply to all mainboards?
<Kenzu> and not all bios (bios bugs) like that... but they like usb-fdd and usb-zip
<laga> http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2007-March/008284.html
<Kenzu> no
<laga> ^^ :(
<Kenzu> not all..
<laga> well, i'll ask the store to take it back if it doesn'
<laga> t work
<laga> duh. i can't use the mythbuntu in live mode because i'm low on ram. stupid limitation :(
<Kenzu> how do I report the install crash?
<laga> Kenzu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<Kenzu> found it
<laga> that's annoying.
<laga> i've cleaned up my mythbuntu install and it's back to its old size after an aptitude upgrade.
<laga> and i even ran apt-get clean.
<Kenzu> bug reported
<laga> thanks a lot :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125539 in mythbuntu "Installer crased on 2GB usbstick install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125539
<laga> down to 723M ;)
<laga> 706M. enough for now :)
<clarkey> I need some help with a really basic script basically i need to run xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf
<clarkey> at startup on mythTV system to get the remote working properly
<clarkey> I am trying to put it into the openbox auto start script will that work?
<superm1> clarkey, yes it will
<superm1> however it will break on an update
<clarkey> what do u mean on an update?
<superm1> to the next release
<superm1> you'll have to redo that
<clarkey> oh k
<clarkey> ive tried to put it in but it doesn't work
<superm1> which script were you modifying?
<clarkey> /home/mythtv/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<superm1> oh.  is that the standard xdg starting file?
<clarkey> I actually created it cause it didnt exist
<clarkey> idk
<superm1> well how'd you get pointed at making it?
<clarkey> just read it on the openbox site
<superm1> could you link me where you found that reference?
<clarkey> http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Autostart
<superm1> ah yes
<superm1> okay and the contents of your autostart.sh rihgt now?
<clarkey> ive tried alot of combinations
<clarkey> the latest being
<clarkey> . $GLOBALAUTOSTART
<clarkey> sleep 20
<clarkey> xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf
<superm1> okay and you're using the autologin
<superm1> of ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> or mythbuntu
<superm1> right?
<clarkey> yea
<superm1> okay i think i know what the problem is here
<superm1> that openbox session source's that file
<superm1> however a normal mythtv session doesn't
<clarkey> kk
<superm1> so do this: put the file in say ~/.xmodmap
<superm1> the /etc/xmodmap.conf
<superm1> and then i'll tell you what block to add whree, and i'll add it to the new packaging so it is present in gutsy
<clarkey> im a newbie wat is ~/
<clarkey> sry
<superm1> /home/mythtv/
<clarkey> cool
<clarkey> so i just copy the xmodmap.conf to ~/.xmodmap ?
<superm1> yes
<clarkey> what were u saing about the blocks?
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29660/plain/
<superm1> add that to your /usr/share/mythtv/startmythtv.sh
<superm1> right before the openbox & command
<superm1> (the contents of it)
<clarkey> thnx alot ur a saviour
<clarkey> its taken me like 2 days to get this far lol
<superm1> np, little things like this can easily catch anyone
<clarkey> lirc was a bitch so I gave up
<clarkey> good idea to add it 2 the package
<clarkey> btw im lookingforward 2 it
<clarkey> keep up the goodwork
<superm1> with the work i'm doing re lirc, it should be a bit easier for gutsy too :)
<clarkey> awesome
<clarkey> still didnt load properly
<clarkey> wait do i have to do a full reset or can i just reset X
<foxbuntu> superm1, just thought I would let you know, the mother of Ronin from StarGate works in this building
<foxbuntu> also I have pyparsing now and I am just trying to get the code figured out to use it
<clarkey> didnt work
<clarkey> ohh well ill try again later
<laga> re
<laga> heya superm1_
<superm1_> hey laga
<superm1_> any luck regarding merging my branches?
<laga> i haven't started yet, i was busy playing with mythbuntu today
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> that 700 meg install, how minimalized is it?
<laga> um. it's missing mythweather, mytharchive, the backend, mplayer, firefox, vlc, xine, and /usr/share/doc/
<laga> and some other stuff that deborphan gave me
<laga> as well as the restricted drivers
<laga> do you want a package list? ;)
<superm1_> well i was going to say, some of the stuff can be pulled from the lists
<superm1_> because i got a little sloppy in the removals
<superm1_> what would be better is a list of stuff removed
<superm1_> if you could
<laga> sure, i'll see what i can do.
<superm1_> and then i can better see if there is anything else to pull off the list
<laga> Kenzu: did have some trouble with installing to a 2 GB usb stick, i might as well try to reproduce that
<superm1_> i haven't looked at Kenzu's posted logs too much in depth yet
<superm1_> but it looked like partman was where things dies
<superm1_> *died
<superm1_> it might actually be a ubiquity problem, not a mythbuntu only problem
<superm1_> Kenzu, are you still here?
<laga> hum
<laga> copying my mythbuntu install to an usb disk in virtualbox is not exactly fast
<superm1_> Daviey, you here?
<superm1_> yea i can see that..
<laga> darn.
<laga> i did an rsync -av to sync my install to the usb disk. it's 700M on the virtualbox disk and 600M on the usb disk. i wonder if i have to blame block size or something.
<laga> ah, the FS has errors.
<Kenzu> I'am back...
<superm1_> Kenzu, could you repeat an install on that usbstick
<superm1_> ifi  was to give you a different way to try something
<superm1_> to rule out a problem
<Kenzu> I did it 3 times
<superm1_> right
<superm1_> i want to make sure that it isn't caused by our code
<superm1_> in the mythbuntu ui
<superm1_> that its actually upstream's fault
<Kenzu> with normal partioning and manual
<Kenzu> and in danish and english only
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> if you pull up a terminal
<superm1_> and launch it like this:
<superm1_> sudo ubiquity gtk_ui
<superm1_> it will deactivate all the changes we have for mythbuntu
<superm1_> so you can run a vanilla copy of the upstream installer
<Kenzu> ok... I could try that...
<superm1_> and if the same thing happens, we can reclassify that bug to ubiquity
<Kenzu> please give me some time...
<Kenzu> I try to locate a problem on my backend to...
<Kenzu> my recordings get deleted after a day or so
<Kenzu> and it startet after mythweb was installed... maybe a search robot on the net is trickering the delete link on the recordings?
<superm1_> that is very possible
<superm1_> if its not locked down
<laga> it's probably auto expire..
<laga> you should lock down your mythweb!
<laga> Kenzu: see /var/log/apache2/access.log
<Kenzu> auto expire will only delete livetv
<superm1_> autoexpire will delete anything if it needs more space
<Kenzu> and recording if i'am lov on space
<Kenzu> I have 400Gb left
<Kenzu> ubiquity will not run with gtk_ui after
<Kenzu> only sudo ubiquity
<Kenzu> ok... It's not mythbuntu... same error on normal ubiquity
<superm1_> okay then we can reclass that bug
<superm1_> as ubiquity instead
<Kenzu> found my problem on the backend... google bot
<Kenzu> 66.249.73.243 - - [12/Jul/2007:03:15:13 +0200]  "GET /mythweb/tv/recorded?delete=yes&chanid=1027&starttime=1184168100 HTTP/1.1" 302 186 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
<Kenzu> maybe some safety is a good place to start... he
<superm1_> Kenzu, this doesn't happen when installing to a hard drive for you right?
<superm1_> i reclassed the bug as a ubiquity bug
<Kenzu> right
<laga> superm1_: should i still try to reproduce it?
<superm1_> laga, if you can
<laga> ok
<superm1_> i think i see the cause of it
<laga> what is it?
<superm1_> when a label is set on the flash drive
<superm1_> with a name that has a space in it
<superm1_> it automounts
<superm1_> but then isn't able to unmount
<superm1_> Kenzu, your flash drive did have a space in the label correct?
<Kenzu> ok... ubuntu see the usbstick as a mp3player or ipod
<Kenzu> [73061.428000]  usb-storage: device found at 4
<Kenzu> [73061.428000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Kenzu> [73066.428000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Kenzu> [73066.428000]  scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Flash    Drive SM_USB20   1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<Kenzu> [73066.432000]  SCSI device sdb: 3963904 512-byte hdwr sectors (2030 MB)
<Kenzu> [73066.432000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<Kenzu> [73066.432000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<Kenzu> [73066.432000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<Kenzu> [73066.436000]  SCSI device sdb: 3963904 512-byte hdwr sectors (2030 MB)
<Kenzu> [73066.436000]  sdb: Write Protect is off
<Kenzu> [73066.436000]  sdb: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00
<superm1_> right ...
<Kenzu> [73066.436000]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<Kenzu> [73066.436000]   sdb: sdb1
<Kenzu> [73066.484000]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<Kenzu> [73066.484000]  sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<superm1_> now what does ls /media say
<Kenzu> sorry
<Kenzu> USB DISK
<Kenzu> with space
<superm1_> yup that would be it
<laga> does it not auto-mount it when it doesn't have a space?
<Kenzu> fdisk or cfdisk new label?
<superm1_> well it automounts
<superm1_> but it won't umount
<superm1_> it looks like
<superm1_> due to a bug in the installer's handling of such things
<laga> ah
<Kenzu> how do I set a new label?
<laga> good question.
<Kenzu> can you please tell me one thing about mythweb... i have to set chmod 644 on the password fil and not 640 as i the wiki...
<Kenzu> why?
<superm1_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365661
<Kenzu> ok.. now it show up as mythbuntu
<Kenzu> but ubuntu still think it's a mp3player
<superm1_> thats fine
<superm1_> as long as the label doesn't have a space in the name
<Kenzu> but i don't want it to be an mp3player
<superm1_> if your booting off of it, it won't matter
<Kenzu> Ill try the install again
<Kenzu> so far it's a go
<Kenzu> it's installing
<Kenzu> superm1_, your the man
<superm1_> Kenzu, more room for trouble though :)  Hopefully you don't hit any other walls
<laga>  error creating directory `./usr/share/doc/libc6': No such file or directory
<laga> i know i shouldn't have deleted random stuff ;)
<Kenzu> normally i use archlinux and larch on usb... this was used on my old setup... larch with xfce4.4 and mythfront and lots of plugins could fit on 350-400mb
<superm1_> well there are a lot more thing that are installed here, and likely a few that can endure some cleanup
<superm1_> but the install here should fit within ~1GB
<superm1_> i'd gander
<Kenzu> larch is pretty smart for usbstick... and it uses read on compressed filesystem with overlay so you can save your setting or stuff
<Kenzu> read only
<superm1_> i'm working on a spec yesterday and today actually
<superm1_> that will save a conf file to a flash drive
<superm1_> and use that to start mythfrontend
<superm1_> mount network shares
<Kenzu> maybe that could be a good place to learn something for live mythbuntu
<superm1_> so you just need a flash drive and cd
<superm1_> and you have a complete fully configured frontend
<Kenzu> http://four.fsphost.com/gradgrind/ take a look
<superm1_> actually what that does is already supported in Ubuntu
<Kenzu> larch can save the setting to cd to... it will just burn a new session
<superm1_> an overlay like that
<superm1_> onto a flash drive
<superm1_> i opted to not use it for mythbuntu though
<superm1_> because that means you have to allow it to overwrite the whole drive
<superm1_> the way i'm doing it with a configuration file, you will be able to use the drive for other stuff too if you awnt
<superm1_> *want
<superm1_> i'll be back in a bit
<superm1_> i'm gonna grab some lunch
<Kenzu> yeah....
<Kenzu> ok...
<laga> i totally need to update my trunk packages :(
<laga> superm1_: are the mythbuntu packages built from the normal ubuntu bzr branches?
<superm1_> laga, what do you mean?
<superm1_> the debian/*
<superm1_> ?
<laga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/+authoredbranches
<superm1_> yes
<laga> ^^ are they built from those tress?
<laga> ok, thanks
<laga> just having some trouble installing my old trunk packages, but that's likely happened because they're too old
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> well that shouldn't have broken anything
<superm1_> (them being old)
<laga> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend did not depend on mythbuntu-gdm-theme, i'd have had to install ubuntu-gdm-themes or something
<laga> i'm rebuilding my packages now with that dependency added
<laga> i promise i'll be a good boy and merge your changes very soon ;)
<superm1_> Kenzu, how did that work out for you?
<Kenzu> ok... but it wont boot... error 18 from grub
<Kenzu> Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Kenzu> looks like a custom partition layout
<laga> hum
<Kenzu> i will have to make a boot partition that is completely within the first 1023 cylinders
<Kenzu> grub wiki
<superm1_> yuk:(
<Kenzu> and how do I know that it in the first 1023 cylinders?
<laga> hum
<laga> cfdisk or fdisk should be able to tell you
<Kenzu> this is the 512mb usbstick problem....
<Kenzu> or 2gb
<Kenzu> so 512 will be easy to boot from but not 2 gb
<laga> hum
<laga> Kenzu: just create a separate boot partition?
<Kenzu> yeah I think so
<Kenzu> will try that
<Kenzu> but not bigger that 512 mb I think
<Kenzu> maybe 100mb for boot or 64mb
<Kenzu> do you think I need swap with 512mb
<Kenzu> ram
<Kenzu> swap and usbsticks is not a good combo
<laga> heh
<laga> no it's not a good combo
<Kenzu> by the way how do i set up wireless in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kenzu> just wireless-key #the key# and wireless-essid #the essid#?
<Kenzu> under eth2?
<laga> i have no clue
<laga> hum
<laga> my 2GB usb stick only has 249 cylinders.
<laga> fdisk -l says that.
<superm1_> something about a non mechanical device having cylinders doesn't settle well with me
<laga> yeah
<laga> "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<laga> still, that's the error message
<superm1_> laga do you use lirc_gpio by chance?
<laga> no
<laga> i try to avoid lircd
<superm1_> do you know anyone that doe?
<laga> no, sorryx
<laga> ask in #mythtv-users probably
<superm1_> well actually
<superm1_> i'll poke on the lirc-list first
<superm1_> for the issue
<superm1_> it appears the bttv driver
<superm1_> in 2.6.22
<superm1_> is missing a few functions
<Kenzu> I think i'am booting from my 2gb stick now
<Kenzu> but dam it's slow
<superm1_> once the usb2 kicks in it should speed up i'd think
<Kenzu> yeah
<Kenzu> but loading the kernel and initrd is slow
<Kenzu> so i ended up with a new label, a 100mb boot partition and the rest for root... no swap
<superm1_> and how big did the isntall end up?
<laga> i'm glad it's working...
<superm1_> (this was a frontend only install right)
<Kenzu> frontend only
<laga> what file system did you use for /boot/?
<laga> a frontend only install is like 1,1G AFAIK
<Kenzu> how do I se the size?
<laga> df -h
<Kenzu> 927 mb for root
<Kenzu> 23 for boot
<superm1_> did things speed up after the boot finished?
<superm1_> of the kernel load
<superm1_> or same slowness
<Kenzu> speed up. but still slow
<superm1_> was it faster running the FE from live disk?
<Kenzu> no
<laga> hum
<laga> shouldn't it be possible to use usb 2.0 to load the kernel?
<laga> hum hum
<laga> probably not
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-13
<ubotu> New bug: #105535 in lirc (main) "Lirc init script on boot is executed before inputlirc script" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105535
<laga> o_O
<superm1> laga, ?
<laga> that bug report seems weird *shrug*
<superm1> laga, after further investigation the functions i thought that were missing from bttv
<superm1> are really gone
<superm1> so atm lirc_gpio doesnt stand a chance in fully working
<laga> awesome.
<superm1> in the patch i submitted to kernel git, it's just going to be disabled atm
<superm1> i'll respond to the mailing list thread regarding all the lirc stuff later after racquetball
<superm1> i'm out for now then.
<laga> let the lirc guys sort it out?
<laga> have fun
<defendguin> i think i have an issue with my resolution in mythtv  i have way too much black space at the top and bottom on the screen
<tgm4883_laptop> while watching tv, a movie, in the main menu?
<defendguin> both
<defendguin> watching tv and main menu
<defendguin> its harder to see when watching tv but there is a slight sliver of the left hand side of the screen that is out of view
<defendguin> maybe about half and inch of the screen
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, is the black bars on the top and bottom?
<defendguin> yup
<laga> defendguin: http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Overscan
<laga> that's probably the explanation
<defendguin> ok
<defendguin> it was working fine then the computer shut down because we lost power and when it came back up it looked like this
<defendguin> how do i get a terminal up from the GUI in mythtv?
<defendguin> oh that did it
<defendguin> nvidia-settings -l
<defendguin> much much better
<foxbuntu> superm1, hows it going?
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: Tried you DB tweaks. Not a major difference on my dual core hardware
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, a noticable difference though?
<superm1> my worry is the impact the increased memory foot print of mysql will have on sub optimal hardware
<OpenMedia> Not major, Need to spend a little bit more time doing testing on a box with a descent size DB. My test boxes don't have a lot of recordings as they are rebuilt a lot.
<foxbuntu> oh, Well my DB has 4 weeks of recordings in i
<foxbuntu> it*
<foxbuntu> about 400GB of recordings on the drive
<OpenMedia> I might try on my own box which has 6 months of recordings.
<foxbuntu> superm1, actually, the memory footprint doesnt grow unless the machine it loaded up
<foxbuntu> (heavy load)
<superm1> which can still happen
<foxbuntu> and then it will only grow about 32MB
<superm1> well you come to a backend like mine
<superm1> with 384 megs of ram
<superm1> and 32MB can mean swapping
<foxbuntu> holy crap
<foxbuntu> a parking space in Manhatan...is selling for 200-300k
<superm1> right now at normal load, its sitting at 279 mb
<superm1> in use
<foxbuntu> that your backend?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> the 733 mhz celeron beast
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> mine is at 289
<foxbuntu> and i am watching tv
<superm1> see, so 32 MB could easily push the limits on it
<foxbuntu> and recording
<superm1> under heavy load
<superm1> with comm flagging running
<superm1> or transcoding
<foxbuntu> hmm
<superm1> but if the performance benefit ends up being good, it will be a worthwhile add
<superm1> have you considered passing this along on the mailing list
<foxbuntu> couldnt you just dectect the memory in the machine and add the code if mem > 512MB?
<superm1> to get some more feedback?
<foxbuntu> I havent ye
<superm1> a lot of people could easily test it then, and you can get a decent sample
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> well, I will take a look at that
<superm1> post it to mythtv-users
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I got Tiger Woods for Wii tonight
<foxbuntu> its insanely hard
<foxbuntu> superm1, I picked up a copy of Evan Almighty tonight too
<superm1> i dont know what that is
<foxbuntu> its a new movie
<foxbuntu> the most expensive comdey movie ever made
<foxbuntu> superm1, its really pretty sick that my windows laptop..just running irc and one file copy and vnc viewer...is using more ram than my Mythbox running Forontend/Backend/commflag
<ubotu> New bug: #125685 in mythtv (multiverse) "Cleanup linda/lintian errors present in new upload" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125685
<Hugolp> hi
<Hugolp> I am looking for a dvb-s card for ubuntu
<Hugolp> I have checked the linuxtv.org wiki but didnt found anything interesting
<Hugolp> any recomendation?
<ubotu> New bug: #125842 in mythtv (multiverse) "package mythtv-database 0.20.1+fixes13837-0.0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125842
<superm1_> hey keescook you here?
<keescook> superm1_: 'allo!
<superm1_> back in the states yet :)?
<keescook> yup, got in yesterday, getting caught up today
<superm1_> i saw that you're slated to talk at ULive now! :)
<keescook> I am!  Yes, it's going to be a busy week.  :)
<superm1_> hehe
<superm1_> you got a few minutes to look over a few things I was looking for sponsorship on?
<superm1_> keescook, if you could, lirc in main: bug 125384, mythplugins in universe: bug 125082, mythtv in universe: bug 125685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125384 in lirc "Lirc GPIO module not buildable on 2.6.22 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125082 in mythplugins "typo in mythweb debconf prompt" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125082
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125685 in mythtv "Cleanup linda/lintian errors present in new upload" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125685
<keescook> okay, cool.  give me a few minutes.
<superm1_> sweet
<keescook> superm1_: lirc uploaded.
<superm1_> keescook, great.  I also got my kernel patch for lirc committed recently, so provided that works out well, i'm going to add a debconf to easily reconfigure your remote to the lirc package in the future
<superm1_> since lirc-modules-source won't need to be the (messy) way to do it anymore
<keescook> superm1_: excellent!!  so lirc will be part of linux-ubuntu-modules ?
<superm1_> the next release yes!
<superm1_> everything but gpio compiles cleanly, and this patch i uploaded is half of the solution, but some stuff needs to be migrated to sysfs
* keescook nods
<superm1_> i'm sure lots of people will be happy to not have to ever touch m-a again for ivtv or lirc now :)
<keescook> hmpf, the automatic debdiff I generated for mythplugins seems to have pulled in a mess of date changes, and I'm not sure why...
<keescook> - * @date        $Date: 2006-03-21 17:15:41 +0900 (Tue, 21 Mar 2006) $
<keescook> + * @date        $Date: 2006-03-21 00:15:41 -0800 (Tue, 21 Mar 2006) $
<superm1_> via the get-orig-source?
<keescook> shouldn't have been; I pulled down the orig from the archive.
<superm1_> Hm 7hrs + 1hr time zone change
<superm1_> that's really odd
<keescook> yeah.   hmpf
<superm1_> you just applied the debdiff i had on launchpad?
<keescook> nah, I did a 'bzr pull'
<keescook> oooh... I know why
<keescook> on sec
<keescook> my directory was built with a get-orig-source...
<superm1_> hmmm.  well its not good that the get-orig-source is making a bit of a havok like this though
<superm1_> perhaps in future uploads that needs to be revamped to make sure that svn doesn't append date info like this
<keescook> okay, much better now.
<keescook> mythplugins uploaded.
<keescook> mythtv uploaded.  nice work!  :)
<superm1_> wonderful, thanks :)
<superm1_> okay one last item forgot to mention above: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5996, if you can still
<superm1_> (i've been a bit busy while you've been overseas gone)
<seabag> awlraght
<seabag> heya guys ive got a quick questi
<seabag> on
<superm1_> sure
<superm1_> shoot
<seabag> nevermind, i think i got it :D
<seabag> thanks tho
<superm1_> foxxbuntu, you here?
<foxxbuntu> superm1, just got back, whats up?
<foxxbuntu> superm1_, whats up?
<superm1_> hey
<superm1_> on your gutsy laptop, whats the version of linux-ubuntu-modules?
<superm1_> (currently)
<foxxbuntu> hmm
<foxxbuntu> let me boot it up and look
<foxxbuntu> whats the easiest way to check?
<superm1_> give me a sec and i'll tell you
<superm1_> just want to double check the package name
<superm1_> apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-8-generic
<superm1_> will tell you the currently installed version
<foxxbuntu> k
<foxxbuntu> I assume thats a tab complete
<superm1_> what is?
<foxxbuntu> I should use that full command?
<foxxbuntu> or just tab to get it
<superm1_> that should be the full command
<foxxbuntu> ok
<foxxbuntu> 2.6.22.8.19
<superm1_> that's what's installed?
<superm1_> or the candidate
<foxxbuntu> installed
<superm1_> okay
<superm1_> grab your mceusb2 receiver
<superm1_> and plug it in
<foxxbuntu> ..
<foxxbuntu> ok
<superm1_> i wanted to see if lirc_mceusb2 will automatically load now, or if a udev rule will be needed and such
<superm1_> see this is what you get for upgrading to gutsy, you've gotta check things for me now :)
<foxxbuntu> ok
<foxxbuntu> brb
<superm1_> thx
<foxbuntu> ok superm1
<foxbuntu> now what do you want me to check?
<superm1_> plug in the receiver
<superm1_> and then check dmesg
<superm1_> see if the driver loads at the end of it
<foxbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29865/
<superm1_> awesome!
<superm1_> great to see that
<superm1_> so you realize what that means right :)
<foxbuntu> lirc is in the kernel now
<superm1_> yea i wasn't sure that my patch got released this quickly
<superm1_> but guess it did
<foxbuntu> nice work
<foxbuntu> You might be lucky too, I actually let my lappy do it updates today
<foxbuntu> and the kernel was one of them
<superm1_> haha
<foxbuntu> so now...to figure out this name space script
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-14
<foxbuntu> superm1, catch you later...going out for dinner tonight
<superm1_> mcya
<ubotu> New bug: #125901 in mythbuntu "HD-5500 not found on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125901
<dunder> j/oin #mythtv-users
<dunder> can someone help me figure out why my frontend isn't connecting to my backend even though it's on and mysqld & mythbackend are both running. . . .
<laga> hey superm1
<laga> superm1: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/ubuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070617175227-by9l498p0mwljske?start_revid=supermario%40portablemario-20070713062925-4sga5nvxfdtj5msr&file_id=rules-20061207062049-3pdmp6d4dhibhg0b-45
<laga> superm1: ^^ what am i supposed to enter there as SVN_RELEASE for the trunk packages?
<Daviey> Hmm.. i need to raise a bug - my remote's battery is flat >:(
<laga> :'(
<laga> i got myself a new cherry keyboard today.
<laga> it's teh win.
<Daviey> Ahh, USB keyboard with extension ftw
<laga> heh
<laga> i wish you could disable line numbers in the patch view in launchpad.
<laga> oh, it might be possible
<Daviey> I thought it was possible
<laga> yes, it is possible
<laga> click on "view/download patch"
<laga> nifty
<laga> makes porting superm1's changes to the svn branch way easier
<laga> gah. patch fails and i don't know why
* laga goes back to merging changes by hand
* laga resorts to just replacing the old file with the new one
<laga> dear launchpad, please stop being slow.
<laga> love, michael
<Daviey> I was speaking to a LP dev recently, and apparently one reason that it hasn't been open-src'd is that the codebase is a mess :)
<laga> heh
* laga gets bitchy because LP is impairing his productivity
<bjweeks_> in Ubuntu does Mythtv use realtime threads by default?
<laga> good question.
<bjweeks> ps shows mythfrontend.real but I'm not sure
<laga> "mythfrontend.real" is the name of the binary, it's not related the the priority of the display thread
<bjweeks> gah, XVMC still doesn't work with DVDs :(
<laga> gah
<laga> finnaly i'm finished with merging.
<superm1> laga,
<superm1> merging is supposed to be *easy*
<superm1> with bzr
<superm1> morning guys
<laga> superm1: how does it work? i still need to do mythplugins :)
<laga> debian/rules:164: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<laga> gah.
<superm1> well did your branch start from mine?
<superm1> as a parent
<superm1> or is it completely sep
<laga> i think it's separate
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well then that's not going to work
<superm1> i learned this when merging ubiquity
<laga> hehe
<superm1> pretty much they made me take the versioning info they had before my diversion
<superm1> otherwise the merge would have been horrid
<laga> i think i deleted your versioning info
<laga> i did a bzr init and copied my branch into that, then ran bzr add *
<superm1> well the proper way would have been bzr branch *****
<superm1> and then add your stuff
<superm1> and then bzr push to a diffferent ****
<superm1> then whenever i wanted to merge you, i would bzr merge your ****
<superm1> and whenever you wanted to merge me, it would be bzr merge my ****
<laga> hum.
<laga> gah :'(
<laga> maybe i could start over with a branch of yours
<superm1> well there are a few ways to do that, but i think mythplugins will be better by hand
<superm1> just use meld
<laga> allright
<superm1> meld DIR1/debian DIR2/debian
<superm1> and it should be pretty straightforward
<laga> thanks.
<laga> trunk does not build with --tune=i486.
<laga> tuning the code for 486 cpus seems a bit silly to me, too.
<laga> the mythtv developers don't like it either ;)
<laga> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${source:version}
* laga reverts said change
<laga> hey superm1, it says "prerm" in your debian/mythweb.postrm when it should be "postrm" IMHO
<tgm4883_laptop> Reading this http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html trying to turn off my screen blanking, if I don't have the ServerFlags section in my xorg.conf, there should be any harm in adding it right?
<superm1> laga, no
<superm1> it shouldnt
<superm1> because of the order a2dissite works
<superm1> it needs to be that way
<tgm4883_laptop> tell me if i'm thinking in the right way here, im  just guessing
<superm1> and that unknown substition variable
<superm1> look at the caps of it
<superm1> its supposed to be source:Version
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883_laptop> nm
<laga> superm1: it's still a typo because your postrm shouldn't print "echo "prerm called with unknown argument"
<laga> superm1: i'll try that, thanks
<superm1> ah right :)
<laga> hum
<laga> it still hangs on install. i must have missed something during the merge
<runkidrun> hello, do i need a certain tv tuner card to use mythtv?
<laga> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<laga> runkidrun: ^^
<runkidrun> laga, all i know is that the card came preinstalled with a win xp media center edition
<laga> runkidrun: run "lspci" to find out what card it is
<runkidrun> laga, it looks like an Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<laga> runkidrun: www.ivtvdriver.org might do the trick
<laga> runkidrun: it should be autodetected in ubuntu feisty and newer
<runkidrun> laga, i'm in dapper :) i <3 stability
<tgm4883_laptop> well, auto detected by ubuntu, not by mythtv
<runkidrun> so i am compatible?
<runkidrun> and can go ahead with installation?
<runkidrun> if i can install this, i'd like to make navigating as easy as possible for the others on the pc...is kwintv an option?
<tgm4883_laptop> well since kwintv is alpha 1, it would go against your thoughts on stability
<runkidrun> tgm4883_laptop, is this installation difficult?
<tgm4883_laptop> second, why are you trying to install mythtv and kwintv?
<runkidrun> tgm4883_laptop, i was just looking around really didn't know they had the same purpose
<runkidrun> tgm4883_laptop, is there any way you could help me install this software?
<tgm4883_laptop> do you plan on recording tv, or just watching tv?
<runkidrun> just watching
<runkidrun> right now
<runkidrun> if i remember correctly in an article, recording is difficult
<laga> recording is not more difficult than watching TV
<laga> in fact, it's almost the same in tv
<tgm4883_laptop> well if your just going to watch tv, no need for timeshifting, recording, schedules, etc.  Then mythtv is more than you need.  But if you want to do all of it now or in the future, then go with mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, its not hard at all
<tgm4883_laptop> and neither is the install
<runkidrun> please show me the way!
<runkidrun> the articles i found stink!
<tgm4883_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> its moi magnifete
* tgm4883_laptop hangs his head in shame at his attempt at the french language
<tgm4883_laptop> it is going to be a desktop PC as well as a media center?
<laga> c'est mon manifeste
<laga> ?
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<runkidrun> yes sir desktop also
<runkidrun> uh, i have to make a partition for this stuff?
<runkidrun> its own account?
<tgm4883_laptop> i took two years of spanish in high school almost 10 years ago, i don't think it qualifies me to speak french
<runkidrun> i don't get the beginning of the tutorial
<runkidrun> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll be honest, i haven't run through the dapper guide, only the edgy and feisty guides, but let me look at it
<runkidrun> okay, thank you
<runkidrun> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> OK, you already have dapper installed right?
<runkidrun> does it matter that i use kubuntu?
<runkidrun> (wince)
<laga> superm1: i see you changed some template files to use "_Description" instead of "Description"; do i have to create .po files now? how would i do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, we should be able to adapt the pertinant parts
<runkidrun> cool.
<tgm4883_laptop> dappers already installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> runkidrun, couple questions for you
<runkidrun> k
<runkidrun> shoot.
<tgm4883_laptop> how big is your hard drive/how big are your partitions, and do you already have dapper installed?
<runkidrun> 166gb hard drive
<runkidrun> 25gb is for vmware install
<runkidrun> but rest is kubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, how much free then?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, think it's better for a fe/be/desktop to have a seperate area for mythtv or combined?
<superm1> laga, i'm not sure about how to make the po files properly
<tgm4883_laptop> or superm1 ^
<superm1> just copy over the ones i have
<superm1> or do a debconf-updatepo
<runkidrun> about 138 or so
<runkidrun> why do you ask?
<tgm4883_laptop> trying to figure if we should section off a part for mythtv recordings or not
<tgm4883_laptop> runkidrun, do you have the multiverse and universe repos activated?
<runkidrun> neither?
<runkidrun> not sure
<runkidrun> default installation
<runkidrun> just got done 2 days ago
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<runkidrun> hmm = good/bad?
<tgm4883_laptop> im not too familiar with kubuntu, but it shouldn't be a problem
<runkidrun> hope not :)
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm = thinkin
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<runkidrun> k
<tgm4883_laptop> your familiar with kubuntu, right?
<runkidrun> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<runkidrun> pretty wel
<runkidrun> well*
<tgm4883_laptop> lets fire up synaptic then
<runkidrun> k
<runkidrun> hold on
<runkidrun> i'll brb
<runkidrun> fire it  up on my other account
<tgm4883_laptop> other account?
<tgm4883_laptop> if anyone has any input, im thinking of having runkidrun section off a part of his HD for an XFS partition for mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> in dapper
<laga> um
<tgm4883_laptop> not so good?
<laga> if his HDD is already partitioned, he shouldn't add another partition.
<tgm4883_laptop> no?
<frost0> oky, i'm back
<frost0> its runkidru
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<frost0> synaptic is up
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, were discussing your situation
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, go ahead and go though the setup you repositories section of the guide
<frost0> okay, i have a question though
<frost0> what was that URL :)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, then leave it as a large 166GB ext3 partition?
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Dapper_Backend_Frontend_Desktop#head-1baac7a2bcb6d02c743b571975aa6ca590fd0ee3
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: why not? ext3 is a bit slow for deletes, but i assume it's already formatted and stuff
<frost0> tgm4883, here is the difference in kubuntu, i have  new repository add, click it and i have to select package, URI,  Distribution, Sections
<tgm4883_laptop> already formatted, and a fresh install.  My only concern was with regards to schedules and storage space.  A separate partition would be able to fill up and auto expire things before the drive fills up
<tgm4883_laptop> although that can also be fixed with schedules
<laga> yup
<frost0> what do i do?!???!!?!? :)
<laga> i wonder if there's still a repository with mythtv 0.20 for dapper
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, is there a problem with growing and shrinking partitions
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: i consider it dangerous. other people might have different opinions
<frost0> doesn't mythtv have a .deb or something or apt-get or something?
<frost0> wow said something twice
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, sec
<frost0> k
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, mythtv (0.20-0.2ubuntu2~dapper1)
<tgm4883_laptop> is that current?
<laga> seems so
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, its in dapper-backports
<laga> nift
<laga> y
<laga> <- new keyboard
<tgm4883_laptop> ok frost0, lets figure out this synaptic
<frost0> k
<frost0> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> regarding your question on .debs and apt-get
<frost0> k
<tgm4883_laptop> you always want to use apt-get (synaptic is gui version) vs just installing a .deb if you can
<frost0> is there apt-get though
<frost0> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> makes keeping things updated and dependencies much easier to deal with
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<frost0> okay, repositories first though, correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what synaptic does, just apt-gets it for you using a pretty picture
<tgm4883_laptop> yes repos
<frost0> ok
<frost0> looks like i have to add a ton, but how with this interface?
<tgm4883_laptop> since you seem to be familiar with the command line, lets do this old school style (and probably easier too)
<frost0> coo
<frost0> cool
<tgm4883_laptop> do "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tgm4883_laptop> or is it kwrite?
<tgm4883_laptop> insert your favorite kde editor there
<frost0> k
<frost0> now what
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> you should have lines that look like this right
<tgm4883_laptop> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<tgm4883_laptop> well without the universe and dmultiverse
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frost0> i have deb http;//blahbalh/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, add the universe multiverse to the end of that line
<frost0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29929/
<frost0> take a look at it
<frost0> :)
<frost0> could you edit it and repost it and i'll just copy and paste back?
<frost0> plz :) ?
<frost0> i have messed up here before
<rogue780> tgm4883_laptop, , would you say more people use linux or mac os?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29930/
<frost0> were good :)
<frost0> thx
<tgm4883_laptop> i added the medibuntu repo, and you will need to add your amazing grace repo again
<frost0> why again?
<tgm4883_laptop> i didn't add it as i just copied and pasted from another source
<tgm4883_laptop> so its not in there if you want it
<frost0> may i remove plf repository?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> you can just comment it out with # if you want
<tgm4883_laptop> that way you can always reenable it later if you need to
<frost0> what about backport, can i get rid of it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<frost0> wait, is mythtv illegal?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could, but then you would have an old version of mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<frost0> old is fine
<frost0> let's go with that
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, how bad would it be to run mythtv .18
<rogue780> frost0, why would mythtv be illegal? just curious
<tgm4883_laptop> its not, there are many other things in the backports repo
<rogue780> it's like a super smart VCR that you can actually program ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> some may be illegal, depending on your country
<frost0> rouge780, not sure it was in a backport which CAN contain illegal packages
<rogue780> ah
<frost0> if its not legal in U.S., i'm not using it :)
<rogue780> it's 100% legal in the US
<frost0> i don't mess w/ that stuff
<frost0> cool
<frost0> how, with codecs?
<frost0> i thought that was the issue
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, you wont get to use mp3's or dvd's
<tgm4883_laptop> not all codecs are illegal
<frost0> that is fine
<frost0> i know ogg isn't and .wav isn't
<frost0> but mp3 is
<frost0> and the dvd ones are also
<rogue780> AFAIK, only the libdvdcss and mp3 codecs contain controversial code
<tgm4883_laptop> though are in medibuntu though, whats in backports?
<frost0> if the codecs aren't prepackaged with ubuntu, i dont touch em
<laga>  "mp3" is not illegal. it might be patented.
<frost0> you have to import it from a copy of windows that you own to make it legal
<rogue780> yo mama might be patented... ;)
<laga> heh
<rogue780> ah. I own windows 98 SE legally...maybe XP too now that I think aboot it
<rogue780> I hardly use windows anymore, so I forget
<frost0> so what about that old version of mythtv tgm?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga?
<tgm4883_laptop> or rogue780?
<rogue780> tgm4883_laptop, sorry, I started using mythtv when .20 came out
<rogue780> well, I did dabble with .19, but unsuccessfully
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, im thinking its not good.  In such a case, I would recommend that you either enable backports to get .20 or upgrade to feisty to get .20 (in feisty, i dont think its in backports).  If you do decide to go with .18, I could help you up to the install, but not with any configuring.  If you really want to know more about .18 or .20, I would recommend you go to #mythtv-users, or if you want to know more about back
<tgm4883_laptop> ports go to #ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> your decision
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: ?
<frost0> well, would downloading from the backport itself be illegal?
<rogue780> frost0, NO
<frost0> could i download it then remove it from my list?
<rogue780> err, sorry for caps
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, frost0 wants to use .18, im thinking thats not such a good idea, but he is worried about the wording of the backports repo, and whether mythtv is illegal
<frost0> :)
<frost0> n00b
<laga> i can't help him then
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, what in backports is illegal, do you know?
<tgm4883_laptop> ^ was just wondering your thoughts on .18
<frost0> well, i really don't have anything to worry about really i guess if the package itself is legal...but the repo contains things are not
<frost0> i'm still okay
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, sec
<laga> 0.18 is outdated, i wouldn't use it. it's unsupported.
<frost0> and i'll remove it after were done
<tgm4883_laptop> unsupported and unmaintained
<frost0> is that a plan?
<laga> sounds good
<rogue780> frost0, don't worry about the backports repo. the things you need to install mythtv are not illegal. just don't install mp3 stuff or dvd stuff and you're golden
<tgm4883_laptop> if you do that, you will receive no updates for mythtv.
<laga> um
<laga> rogue780: what "mp3 stuff" are you talking about?
<laga> mythtv *needs* "mp3 stuff"
<frost0> nuh uh
<frost0> ?
<frost0> for what>
<frost0> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, only for myth-music?
<frost0> or is it packaged with myth-tv maybe?
<tgm4883_laptop> and the mp3 stuff isn't in backports is it?  its in PLF
<rogue780> laga, I'm not entirely certain...I was differing to tgm4883's comment earlier "<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, you wont get to use mp3's or dvd's"
<laga> mythtv depends on liblame in order to compress the audio from framegrabber tv cards. and liblame0 is in multiverse AFAIK.
<laga> the mythtv developers don't plan on getting rid of the liblame dependency, unfortunately
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> so its installed either way
<frost0> :(
<frost0> if that is a dependency then how come .18 is in legal repo?
<laga> 0.18 is in multiverse.
<laga> frost0: how do you play mp3s on your dapper box?
<frost0> i don't
<laga> i'm not even sure if liblame0 is illegal. i doubt it, but it's been debated a lot. it's likely covered by a few patents.
<laga> frost0: because it's illegal?
<tgm4883_laptop> and because it's in multiverse and not a seperate repo, it contains no warning in the sources.list
<tgm4883_laptop> the question is how you feel about it if you own a copy of windows legit
<frost0> yes, i don't play them because the codec is shaky
<rogue780> frost0, might I ask how old you are?
<frost0> why?
<rogue780> just curious I s'pose.
<frost0> not an adult
<tgm4883_laptop> rogue780 worried about corrupting a minor :)
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k
<frost0> so, if i'm correct i cannot install this LEGALLY without any doubt
<laga> well, nowadays you can't power up your computer LEGALLY without any doubt, huh?
<laga> frost0: did you get a licence from SCO?
<frost0> sco?
<rogue780> :)
<frost0> what is that?
<rogue780> brb
<laga> frost0: SCO claims that parts of their "intellectual property" somehow became part of the linux kernel, thus infringing their copyright.
<laga> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO-Linux_controversies
<frost0> claimed*
<tgm4883_laptop> Not to mention that MS claims linux violates 235 of their patents
<laga> yup
<rogue780> although, microsoft failed to show us the code
<tgm4883_laptop> claimed, which means you cant be certain
<tgm4883_laptop> not to mention there are some really dumb patents
<rogue780> even Mac OS may have violated the GPL
<frost0> patents are patents
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean seriously, how can someone patent 3rd person view in video games?
<laga> are patents are patents?
<rogue780> everyone violates crap. Windows violates patents all the time...they just have enough money to pay for them when they get cot
<frost0> under law even stupid patents count
<rogue780> for 70 years
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm going to patent putting your pants on one leg at a time
<rogue780> no...that's copyright..nm
<tgm4883_laptop> then i'll copyright it too
<tgm4883_laptop> and trademark
<frost0> could someone answer my previous question though?
<rogue780> I really should never have decided that Windows vs Ubuntu was a good topic for my compare/contrast paper
<laga> rogue780: compare/contrast paper? what's that?
<tgm4883_laptop> If you really feel bad about installing mythtv, there are a few other options I think
<frost0> such as?
<rogue780> laga, it's a paper I'm writing for engl101. I have to compare and contrast two "things". I should have chosen penut butter and jelly
<tgm4883_laptop> rogue780, laga, is mplayer patented ?
<frost0> yep
<frost0> i'm sure of that one
<laga> rogue780: heh. now your english class knows you are a geek
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, like there was any doubt
<laga> heh
<laga> so
<rogue780> laga, yeah. it's all online though, so bearable
<frost0> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> i wrote a paper for writing on mythtv, start to finish
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, checking a few things
<frost0> ok
<frost0> thx :)
<laga> frost0: your capture card will output MPEG-2. in order to decode that, you might need to use software that's covered by patents as well
<frost0> arghh
<rogue780> in fact, I think MPEG-2 is patented
<laga> frost0: it's also capable of outputting a raw video stream, so don't worry :) (don't ask me how to do that, though)
<rogue780> do a google patent search
<tgm4883_laptop> But since you bought the card and the software that came with the card, it's up to you whether you can use it or not
<frost0> ?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: really?
<tgm4883_laptop> why not?
<laga> if that's the case.. i'm sure i've got a bunch of software dvd players for windows
* laga is just playing the devil's advocate
<tgm4883_laptop> it's all about the interpretation of the law is it not?  Thats what courts do
<frost0> huh :(
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't majoridiot a lawyer or something?
<tgm4883_laptop> i bought the card and the software that would allow me to use it and the necessary patents
<laga> frost0: are you using ichthux?
<frost0> yes
<frost0> y
<laga> don't they ship a multimedia app?
<laga> frost0: just wondering, i saw it in your /whois
<frost0> without codecs
<rogue780> I hate codecs
<rogue780> they really piss me off.
<rogue780> </rant>
<frost0> huh
<frost0> i don't agree with windows and the way they go about their business, but a law is a law
<tgm4883_laptop> frost0, then i believe you only course of action would be to consult a lawyer
<laga> patents don't have to be valid AFAIK
<frost0> ;)
<laga> there's a big debate over software patents.
<laga> frost0: or get a licence for the various codecs ;)
<frost0> np :) $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<tgm4883_laptop> but even then, your lawyer doesn't interpret the law, thats to the judge
<frost0> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> so you need to sue whoever holds the patent
<rogue780> codecs man, they're everywhere! They seem so innocent, but really they're just trying to get you! Big codecs! like big oil, big cars, big coffee, big bird! they're all plotting together so you just have to keep getting new codecs! Then peeople break the DRM encryption, so they make new codecs and new encryption! then they copyright a hexidecimal number! CODECS. BIG F-IN CODECS! AARGHGHGH!!!!
<tgm4883_laptop> then you will have your answer
<frost0> yeah, right
<frost0> > $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<frost0> thank you for your help guys, i will think about this for a while..
<frost0> :)
<rogue780> frost0, just remember
<frost0> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> damn pandas
<tgm4883_laptop> blame the panda bears
<frost0> :)
<rogue780> there's more to life than worrying about patents and such. I mean, pirating big software programs = bad, metalica = bad (because you should't like that crap anyway)
<rogue780> but
<laga> i like metallica
<tgm4883_laptop> laga = bad
<frost0> shame on you :P
<laga> :(
<laga> :'(
<rogue780> little things like codecs...really, are you going to worry about that stuff, or just watch some kickass tv whenever you want to, not when the networks want you to
<rogue780> it's about freedom
<rogue780> apple pie
<rogue780> mom
<laga> i don't like their st. anger release, though
<rogue780> the american flag
<tgm4883_laptop> your just as bad as the pandas
<rogue780> so just install mythtv and watch some good tv.
<rogue780> you know you want to
<rogue780> :)
<rogue780> I'm in a weird mood
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't it funny that this whole things was sparked off by good notation?
<tgm4883_laptop> who woulda thought
<frost0> :P
<rogue780> sorry to anyone who has this channel set to beep everytime a message was sent..
<frost0> :)
<laga> rogue780: i'd point and laugh at anyone who has such a setting ;)
<frost0> same
* tgm4883_laptop agrees
<rogue780> :)
<rogue780> let us all point and laugh at my old room mate
<tgm4883_laptop> haha --->
<frost0> i'll go mow this over for a few hours and make a decision :P
<laga> haha *beep*
<rogue780> frost0, and remember one more thing
<frost0> again, thanks for your help
<frost0> how many more?!?!!
<frost0> :P
<rogue780> neodymium magnets can erase your hard drive very efficiently if the FBI comes to your door on the bequest of big codecs
<tgm4883_laptop> or acid
<frost0> w/e
<laga> i'm not sure if magnets are sufficientr
<frost0> cya
<laga> bye
<tgm4883_laptop> wow
* laga bites tongue
<rogue780> neodymium with a grade of N50 or higher rubbed across the surface of a hard drive platter will make the data irrecoverable
<tgm4883_laptop> but you have to get it to the platter
* tgm4883_laptop mulls over removing the notation
<rogue780> hey, I didn't say my method was perfect
* rogue780 wonders what notation
<tgm4883_laptop> isn't there an acid that disolves platters
<tgm4883_laptop> the comments on the repos, i was kidding though
<tgm4883_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29930/
<tgm4883_laptop> the ones that say illegal
<rogue780> and FYI data on a CD that's been broken in two pieces is irrecoverable as well
<rogue780> AFAIK
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, i can read the pits with my eye
<rogue780> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i dont even need the whole disk
<laga> it's the 6 billion dollar geek!
<tgm4883_laptop> just half
<rogue780> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll use some of that reconstructive software that they have in the movies that theorizes on what the other half is
<rogue780> yes! and the same software that lets us know what is in a bag based on shadows
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<rogue780> I hate enemy of the state....so inaccurate
<tgm4883_laptop> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> its funny we were talking about the same movie
<tgm4883_laptop> i actually invented the software
<tgm4883_laptop> but i forgot to patent it :(
<rogue780> well, at least it's not illegal to use then
<tgm4883_laptop> thats good i guess
<rogue780> brb. gotta pee
* tgm4883_laptop also hates the movies where they use grainy security camera footage of a suspect 100 ft away in a dark parking garage, and can zoom in and see clearly enough that he has gloves on
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid US Marshalls movie
* tgm4883_laptop also hates how in all the charlie brown movies the teacher sounds like "waa waaa waaa".  I mean, how did she become a teacher if she can't even speak
<laga> um
<laga> what time is it for you guys?
<tgm4883_laptop> 20 to noon
<tgm4883_laptop> or were you looking for a "game time, hu!'
<rogue780> it's 2:40 here.
<laga> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> east coast?
<rogue780> sadly :(
<tgm4883_laptop> or waaaaayyyyy east
<rogue780> wish I were in Oregon again
<tgm4883_laptop> not this week
<tgm4883_laptop> its hot
<rogue780> hot?
<rogue780> that's what my dad tells me
<tgm4883_laptop> it was 105
<rogue780> pretty hot here to...glad I have AC
* tgm4883_laptop agrees
<tgm4883_laptop> where you at?
<rogue780> between Baltimore and DV
<rogue780> DC*
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<rogue780> you going to that ubuntu conference in portland?
<tgm4883_laptop> can't have to work
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<rogue780> sad :( I wanted to go, but I can't get leave for that week
<tgm4883_laptop> i may be able to shoot up there for a few hours though
<tgm4883_laptop> should be pretty cool.  Aparantly someone in the pacific Northwest team was asked to interview mark, although i hadn't heard much on it recently
<rogue780> excellent
* tgm4883_laptop wonders if frost0 jaywalks
* rogue780 jaywalks
* tgm4883_laptop aims for jaywalkers
* rogue780 throws stuff at cars that almost hit me
* rogue780 err him
* rogue780 is not used to talking in the third person
* tgm4883_laptop yells at bicyclists because they think they own the road
* tgm4883_laptop isn't really bothered by pedistrians
* tgm4883_laptop unless they are crossing the crosswalk too slow
<rogue780> tgm4883_laptop, did something just happen to you?
<tgm4883_laptop> NO
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> was writing sql
<rogue780> what does slash WALLOPS  do?
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> nothin
<rogue780> if you type /WALLOPS ....I'm just testing out those /commands
<tgm4883_laptop> says bad arguments for user command when i do it
<laga>  try /quote wallops
<tgm4883_laptop> are you trying it in #mythbuntu? or here?
<rogue780> here
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<laga> or try /mode rogue780 +w
<rogue780> what does that do?
<laga> you get m,essages send by irc operators via the /wallops command
<rogue780> cool beans
<tgm4883_laptop> ugh, why do things have to be so difficult in Windows.
* tgm4883_laptop asks from his ubuntu desktop :)
<rogue780> tgm4883_laptop, I'm writing a paper right now on how both ubuntu and windows are userfriendly :) what is your problem with windows atm?
<tgm4883_laptop> im trying to copy and paste something from access to word.  It works about half the time
<rogue780> excellent
<tgm4883_laptop> arrgggg, im going to throw it out the window
<rogue780> throw it out the windows!
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know SQL willing to give me a quick pointer/
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<laga> just ask your question? :)
<tgm4883_laptop> somehow i knew that was coming
<tgm4883_laptop> i need to select suppliers that don't ship a part.  I have a query that selects suppliers that do ship the part, but how do i make a query that uses the other query and subtracts it from the total list of suppliers
<tgm4883_laptop> that was confusing
<tgm4883_laptop> Im looking through my notes and its not any help
<laga> can't you just use a negation?
<laga> dunno :(
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't think so, as that would give me suppliers that ship all parts (without regards to P2).  But if a supplier ships both part 1 and part 2 they will still get listed
<laga> hum
<superm1> laga, did you straighten that out
<superm1> tgm4883, don't run mythtv 0.18 as i read backtrack
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-15
<bobert_1> hey all
<foxxbuntu> OpenMediaSupport, you have many customers using Sat's with your boxes?
<foxxbuntu> are any of you guys in tonight?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<foxxbuntu> hey, you heard much about using a Dish with Myth?
<foxxbuntu> I am thinking about switching off my craptacular cable company to dish but wondering if anyone knows enough about it to say I am not gonna have a huge head ache from it
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> cable here
<tgm4883_laptop> you can't do HD
<tgm4883_laptop> thats all i know
<foxxbuntu> yea
<foxxbuntu> Im not going to HD though
<OpenMediaSupport> foxxbuntu:  What do you mean by Sats?
<foxxbuntu> Sat Dishs
<foxxbuntu> Dishes
<OpenMediaSupport> Yup.
<OpenMediaSupport> I've also got a Diseqc on my for 4 sats
<foxxbuntu> any big complaints to watch out for?
<OpenMediaSupport> Sorry on mine for 4 sats
<OpenMediaSupport> foxxbuntu: "complaints"?
<OpenMediaSupport> Here we have two classes of Sat gear - Free To Air is currently MPEG2 standard DVB-S and pretty much just works.
<OpenMediaSupport> See http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/view/88/58/ for a setup guide
<foxxbuntu> yea...any issues surrounding dish use I should watch out for...I have always been on cable and they jacked me around and my price is getting out of hand so I am going to switch
<OpenMediaSupport> Its more fun when its an STB like Sky TV NZ. Trying to position an IRBlaster on an older STB is a real pain.
<foxxbuntu> I have Stars movie channel and basic family cable..and they are jacking me for $73/month
<foxxbuntu> plus taxes and fees
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus the obvious quality drop when you are only recording off SVideo or composite.
<foxxbuntu> well I am on comps. right now
<foxxbuntu> and on STBs from my cable providers
<foxxbuntu> but I use serial cables
<OpenMediaSupport> svideo makes a huge difference. Appears lifeview now have a card with component based capture, but I don't know if it supported under linux yet.
<foxxbuntu> i dunno if my tuners support s-vid
<OpenMediaSupport> Wish we could access the serial interface on the boxes here in NZ. No one has worked out the Spec.
<tgm4883_laptop> openmediasupport, link to that card?
<foxxbuntu> I should have just paid to go to Ubuntu Live
* foxxbuntu kicks self in head
<foxxbuntu> anywho...Thanks for the help guys
<foxxbuntu> I am gonna kick the cable company to the curb
<OpenMediaSupport> tgm4883_laptop: The Skystar2 cards?
<OpenMediaSupport> tgm4883_laptop: I've lots of links, anything in particular you want.
<tgm4883_laptop> i just didn't know they were making them again
<tgm4883_laptop> ideally, i'd like to see support for the hdmi capture cards
<tgm4883_laptop> but anything that will do HD over not firewire would work for me
<tgm4883_laptop> what do they range in price?
<OpenMediaSupport> Ah you are taling about the lifeview card with component capture.
<OpenMediaSupport> Sorry its a leadtek card - http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=322
<Jackhammer> I am having problems geeting EIT program info from DBS, can anyone help?
<Kenzu> hello... some news?
<tgm4883> yes kenzu?
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you load the commerical flagging as a cutlist?
<tgm4883_laptop> nm, i found it, it's z.  I must be blink cause it was stareing me in the face
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-07
<m_tadeu> how can I watch internet tv on fullscreen?
<pteague> is 512mb fine for a front end or should i go for 1gb?
<spikemcc> is someone here ?
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<spikemcc> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<bmathis1> I wanna setup a frontend by installing to a compact flash card, how much harddrive space is required for a base install of the frontend? 2G or 4G?
<spikemcc> I'm trying to install my tv-tuner ...
<spikemcc> http://o2s.csail.mit.edu/o2s-wiki/MythTV like that but I cannot extract the firmware of my wintvpvr usb 2
<spikemcc> ./pvrusb2-mci-20071202/utils/fwextract.pl hauppauge_cd_3.4d1
<spikemcc> can someone explain me the trouble I have ?
<bmathis1> i got a good answer from #mythtv-users.... thanks
<spikemcc> bmathis1 they really helped ?
<spikemcc> seem like an hour I wait
<bmathis1> believe it or not... yes they did
<bmathis1> it takes awhile to get an answer on here, it doesnt hurt to try.
<KillerKiwi2005> spikemcc: does the usb remote need firmware?
<KillerKiwi2005> ..I dont think mine did
<bmathis1> on the #mythtv-users channel, you have to just jump right in and hope that someone pays attention to you
<spikemcc> i'm trying to make my wintvpvr usb 2 work I tried 2 tutorials
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh a usb tuner.. I see
<spikemcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159989 I'm trying this one now
<spikemcc> but i cannot extract the firmware ...
<spikemcc> Quote:
<spikemcc> pvrusb2.f1 -> v4l-pvrusb2-29xxx-01.fw
<spikemcc> pvrusb2.f2 -> v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<spikemcc> this part don't work ...
<KillerKiwi2005> this one http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2 ?
<spikemcc> (included with recent kernels) what does it means ?
<KillerKiwi2005> spikemcc: means the driver in in mainline kernel
<spikemcc> so how I make it work ?
<KillerKiwi2005> http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/setup.html#Firmware
<KillerKiwi2005> "If the extraction didn't work, then possibly you are dealing with a later driver version that fwextract.pl doesn't know how to handle yet"
<spikemcc> lsmod | grep pvrusb2
<KillerKiwi2005> manual firmware extraction - http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/firmware.html
<spikemcc> work nice ...
<KillerKiwi2005> does dmegs grep | pvrusb2 give you anything?
<KillerKiwi2005> sorry thats dmesg
<KillerKiwi2005> lol that command was screwed
<KillerKiwi2005> dmesg | grep pvrusb2
<spikemcc> I can paste it
<spikemcc> can't
<KillerKiwi2005> why not?
<KillerKiwi2005> try http://rafb.net/paste/ if its to big
<spikemcc> mirc on wine I don't understand
<spikemcc> no I mean your command line
<KillerKiwi2005> dmesg | grep pvrusb2 ?
<spikemcc> yes
<spikemcc> I can't make the bar
<KillerKiwi2005> :)
<spikemcc> alt code of the bar or paste bin the command line please
<KillerKiwi2005> its a pipe on your keyboard its a virtical line with a gap in the middle
<KillerKiwi2005> http://rafb.net/p/WG9vCa73.html if you need it
<spikemcc> http://rafb.net/p/7w969t33.html
<spikemcc> check this
<KillerKiwi2005> [ 5804.130084] pvrusb2: Device microcontroller firmware (re)loaded; it should now reset and reconnect.
<KillerKiwi2005> looks like its got its firmware already
<KillerKiwi2005> try  ls /dev/video*
<KillerKiwi2005> looks like it should be /dev/video1
<KillerKiwi2005> [ 8383.594442] pvrusb2: unregistered device video1 [mpeg]
<spikemcc> i got the two files video0 and video1 but i can open them
<KillerKiwi2005> there not files there devices..... like in windows but they are visible on the filesystem
<spikemcc> ok
<KillerKiwi2005> video0 is probably your webcam
<KillerKiwi2005> or another video capture card
<spikemcc> yes i got my webcam plugged in
<KillerKiwi2005> yup thats what video0 is then
<KillerKiwi2005> so it looks like its working... just fire myth setup up and run through that
<KillerKiwi2005> select /dev/video1 as your device
<spikemcc> can I test it another way ?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes do you have mplayer installed
<spikemcc> i wanna make sure it work
<spikemcc> yes
<spikemcc> in mplayer i do what to test it ?
<KillerKiwi2005> mplayer /dev/video1
<KillerKiwi2005> it will propably be static though ;)
<spikemcc> the sound work
<KillerKiwi2005> cool
<KillerKiwi2005> you might be missing a codex for the video
<KillerKiwi2005> codec
<spikemcc> how i install it
<spikemcc> mplayer doesn't have open
<KillerKiwi2005> mythtv should pull it in
<spikemcc> i installed it
<KillerKiwi2005> is it a dvb-t capture?
<spikemcc> i have installed it
<spikemcc> yes i think
<spikemcc> my cable is in
<spikemcc> on it
<KillerKiwi2005> digital not analogue?
<spikemcc> it work with windows perfectly
<KillerKiwi2005> id try it though mythtv... it handles all this for you
<KillerKiwi2005> the card is working
<spikemcc> http://rafb.net/p/OlpNaK47.html see the mplayer output
<KillerKiwi2005> for the codecs you could try medibuntu
<KillerKiwi2005> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu its a repo with lots of restricted codecs
<spikemcc> ok
<KillerKiwi2005> also what video card do you have nvidia ?
<spikemcc> ati
<spikemcc> ati radeon xpress 1150 256 mo integrated
<KillerKiwi2005> yuck :)
<KillerKiwi2005> try the restircted driver
<spikemcc> a good chip anyway for a laptop
<KillerKiwi2005> linux and ati have an historically bad relationship
<spikemcc> i got the latest drivers it handle 1280x800 80fps gaming
<KillerKiwi2005> ok
<spikemcc> I know for linux history with ati but it will be soon over
<KillerKiwi2005> your runing myth on a laptop :)
<spikemcc> yes
<KillerKiwi2005> true
<KillerKiwi2005> thanks to AMD
<spikemcc> ati always better than nvidia for some things you should wait and see
<spikemcc> artist like ati and gamerz like nvidia for speed (linux helped with drivers a little if you don't know)
<KillerKiwi2005> i got intel in my lenovo laptop... works nice
<spikemcc> intel ouch
<KillerKiwi2005> lol
<spikemcc> but lenovo a perfect choice for linux
<KillerKiwi2005> yes works out of the box
<KillerKiwi2005> suspend + hibernate + all devices
<spikemcc> in my case i choosed it for this www.ubuntu1501.com
<spikemcc> great price and performance and lot of tutorials for windows and linux even mac os X work on it
<spikemcc> i mostly use it as a testing machine so it handles pretty well the job
<KillerKiwi2005> My biggest concern was will it survive the kids jumping/falling on it.... lenono == yes, toshiba == FAIL
<KillerKiwi2005> cheap usless toshiba
<spikemcc> ouch you're rude man
<WattoDaToydarian> Hey does anyone know how to make a dvdrom automatically mount to a specific folder on insertion?
<spikemcc> sorry i don't know for this issue
<KillerKiwi2005> udev rule... maybe
<spikemcc> sources.list french service unnavaillaible it sucks !!!
<spikemcc> KillerKiwi2005 thanks for your help
<KillerKiwi2005> np
<spikemcc> it's hard for the first time to try it
<KillerKiwi2005> yes.. yes it is :)
<KillerKiwi2005> spikemcc: a better setup might be a dedicated  backend box and just mythfrontend on your laptop
<spikemcc> can you point me a good tutorial for mythtv or another good dvb app setup ?
<KillerKiwi2005> you done the worst bit.. trust me the rest of the setup is all gui
<spikemcc> i know but i use it for both but i got plenty of power
<spikemcc> no but i still need help for the setup a tutorial should help me beat the rest
<KillerKiwi2005> http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<spikemcc> does it's hard with lirc for the ir remote ?
<KillerKiwi2005> yeah lirc can be tricky.. if you have a common remote mythbuntu control center will do the hard work for you
<spikemcc> i hope
<spikemcc> lol
<KillerKiwi2005> its more that there a so many pieces,, driver -> lircd -> myth
<KillerKiwi2005> plus remote config
<spikemcc> ok i will try to config but it seem full of unusefull parts in the setup tutorial
<spikemcc> see ya and thanks for all !!!
<pteague> There is -2 days worth of data, through to 2008-07-04
<pteague> is there a cronjob i can run to keep my tv guide data up to date without me having to manually do it all the time?
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, in the frontend you need to set mythfilldatabase to run daily.  It is undergeneral setup
<pteague> does that mean i need to keep a frontend running?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you just set it on the frontend, it's a backend proces
<tgm4883_laptop> s
<Frans-Willem> tgm4883_laptop: Quick question about mythfilldatabase, any idea as what user it runs when started automatically? running mythfilldatabase manually seems to work fine whereas the automatic always fails here (xmltv error code 256)
<pteague> cool
<pteague> do you guys think 512mb ram is ok for a frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, should be fine
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, i'd have to guess the mythtv user
<hads> Yeah, same as the backend
<hads> So you'll need to take into account the $HOME for that user
<Rimers> hi guys, i got a slight problem, not with my mythbuntu install itself, but with the fact that i can't figure out what program is using the harddisk every 1/2 second, is there a way to troubleshoot that and what program can i use to see what programs access the harddisk
<jduggan> Rimers: if you're recording, its mythtv
<Rimers> not recording
<jduggan> there are lots of apps writing to disk, syslog etc
<Rimers> as far as i can see mythtv is not doing anything
<Rimers> even tried stopping mythtv process to verify it was not the problem
<Rimers> atm i have stopped mythtv, samba, nfs and cron to try locating the source
<Keithamus> Has anyone got ProjectM working with Mythmusic on mythbuntu?
<kirkland> superm1: ping
<quentusrex> Does anyone know if it's possible to send 5.1 audio over hdmi?
<spikemcc> hi, i need a tutorial for a wintvpvr usb 2 setup ...
<jphillip> quentusrex depends on your board
<quentusrex> gigabyte GA-MA78GM
<quentusrex> jphillip, ?
<jphillip> quentusrex sorry, I don't know particular hardware, just that hdmi sound is hit or miss depending on your hardware
<spikemcc> I still have 4 issues to resolve with hardy my microphone , my keyboard layout for old canadian french keyboard ,
<spikemcc> my hauppage wintvpvr usb 2 setup and my game controllers block each other ...
<KjetilK> has anybody compiled the latest mantis drivers for Ubuntu?
<zabbadapp> so I upgraded mythbuntu to 8.04, but mysql doesn't start ... it says: ERROR: Using expire_logs_days without log_bin crashes the server ... also, every /etc/init.d/mysql* file has a new version that ends in .dpkg-new ... i.e. mysql and mysql.dpkg-new and so on ... why isn't the one with the newer filedate replacing the old one? Upgrade only asked about my.cnf which I let it replace
<zabbadapp> ok .. so letting the upgrade replace my.cnf was a mistake ... replaced it with the old one and mysql started
<zabbadapp> oh, "dpkg was interrupted" ... so the upgrade was never completed??! well, it did some kind of restart of X and the stopped with the desktop running at low res and a new theme ...
<laga> how did you upgrade?
<zabbadapp> started the upgrade manager
<laga> well, that certainly shouldnt happen then :(
<zabbadapp> i don't know if I was too quick to restart it when it seemed finished and just sat with the desktop, new theme and low resolution ...
<zabbadapp> mythbackend won't start either :-( /usr/bin/mythbackend: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen
<zabbadapp> ah, I have to re-add weekly fixes for hardy first?
<rhpot1991> there is some way to have dpkg finish what it was doing
<rhpot1991> if you try to sudo apt-get upgrade again it should tell you the command
<zabbadapp> yes, i did that. fixed mysql. but mythtvbackend still didn't start, so I read that the weekly fixes repos in gutsy caused hardy mythtv not to be upgraded. So I added the hardy fixes repos and did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and lots of mythpackages where installed ... but still the same error after reboot and trying to start mythtvbackend
<rhpot1991> check your mysql password, maybe it changed it?
<zabbadapp> i can connect with sql-yog (wine) to the db... and "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen" sounds like something else is wrong
<zabbadapp> hmm, I started the update manager, and it says "a previous upgrade didn't complete" ...  "run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible" ... ok, i'll try
<zabbadapp> YES! it started :-D  ... wheeew
<zabbadapp> but wtf happened to the xfce sensors plugin??!! purple and green text for my temperatures ... it looks sick, and there is no config in the properties for it :(
<zabbadapp> configfile had colour-settings .. hope they kick in next time
<zabbadapp> the LCD stops displaying myth-stuff when I start the frontend, how come? if I start watching live-tv it starts showing info on the lcd
<zabbadapp> seems like it recovers and start showing mythinfo after using a jump point key .. i can live with that
<zabbadapp> uhm, no ... it returns to the LCDproc status page after a while :-(
<m_tadeu> g'night everyone
<m_tadeu> is it possible to get movie covers?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-08
<jduggan> m_tadeu: see imdb.pl in the contrib folder
<m_tadeu> jduggan: is there a way through the myth environment?
<jduggan> yes get the imdb info
<jduggan> i think in mythvideo setup
<m_tadeu> thanks :) gonna check that out
<zabwtf> i wish i could just pipe a bugreport from here :)  ... "1) Nova T-500 IR gives thousands of 'dib0700: Unknown remote controller key 9 3F' in syslog, -- need to recompile v4l with patch, 2) Mythfront replaces lcd-clock with LCDproc default status page on startup, 3) xfce panel sensors plugin has horrible colors and magically reverts changes to configfile"
<whoDat_> how do i change the title of a recording
<zabwtf> hmm, another bug .. /dev/dsp1 isn't there (sound for my analog tv-card)
<setite> hey all
<setite> anyone who can help me create .deb
<setite> im trying debuild -us -uc but im getting an error in debian/rules
<superm1> yo kirkland
<superm1> what's up?
<kirkland> superm1: hiya, i merged mythtv-status today, was looking for a sponsor
<superm1> sure
<kirkland> superm1: but i noticed someone else had done so also
<superm1> post a debdiff somewhere?
<kirkland> superm1: i'm not sure what the protocol is, but i don't want to hijack anyone's merge ;-)
<superm1> well was it a complex merge?
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, on set
<superm1> and did you do a better job?
<kirkland> superm1: no, very very simple
<kirkland> superm1: different verbage in the changelog
<superm1> well whom ever's sounds better than i say
<kirkland> superm1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv-status/+bug/243205
<kirkland> superm1: he's got a debdiff in that bug, I have a pointer to http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/mythtv-status/
<superm1> kirkland, how about this...
<superm1> send the guy in debian an email
<superm1> to have him depend on mythtv-perl | libmyth-perl
<superm1> so that we can drop the delta
<kirkland> superm1: sure
<superm1> kirkland, although he might have trouble with that i realize now since neither is formally in debian
<superm1> maybe if he can make them recommends
<superm1> if not, then i'll sponsor one of your two merges
<kirkland> superm1: sure, sounds good
<superm1> thanks
<adefa> is there an easy way to stop the mythfrontend and backend from loading automatically?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, you can come back you know
<jasperbg> hey, anyone know the status of the mythbuntu 0.22-trunk PPA?
<jasperbg> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive
<illunie1> ﻿Hi! I am just curious now, I would like to use and MCE just as a Video/Audio/Photo server not as a PVR is that possible with MythBuntu? I tried it before and i couldn't seem to get the video to work although sounds were fine.
<cypherdelic> Please help me: Cinergy T USB XE suddenly doesn't work anyome. DMESG: http://pastebin.com/m38c3ef17
<cypherdelic> i didn't changed anything. i dont know why it doesnt work anymore
<zabbadapp> turn it off, then on again? so the firmware is reloaded
<Helloboy> HI
<Hellobay> how can i stop the frontend to start automatically at boot. the button in the mcc doesn't work anymore. (8.04
<zabbadapp> Hellobay: the gui-settings for autostart seems to be gone in mythbuntu 8.04? Atleast for me (i did an upgrade from 7.10) ... anyway, in ~/.config/autostart/ you can find it
<Hellobay> thank you but i already tried deleting that link but with the next boot it is there again
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<thedarkone> hellobay use synapic
<thedarkone> and hit search type in autostart
<m_tadeu> how can I set music art stuff?
<jphillip> m_tadeu I believe you drop an image in the directory
<m_tadeu> jphillip: ok...thanks
<Frans-Willem> Bah, just ripped out my videocard out of my backend and it's still booting (although it's giving some loud beeps doing so)
<Frans-Willem> Only problem is that now VNC isn't working anymore :(
<m_tadeu> i'm trying to search videos on youtube, using mythbrowser...but I can't insert a space in the search box
<laga> Frans-Willem: oh. yeah. VNC is brought up together with X.  :)
<laga> and X is not going to come up with a video card
<laga> so just run vncserver?
<Frans-Willem> Got X11 forwarding running now with Cygwin
<Frans-Willem> I could bring up xterm
<Frans-Willem> only downside is, I can't bring up the menu :/
<Frans-Willem> Any ideas to that ?
<laga> what menu?
<Frans-Willem> The start menu, the one I launch apps from :p
<laga> oh my god. ;)
<Frans-Willem> top left
<Frans-Willem> What :p?
<Frans-Willem> Yeah, I could try and find out what the command lines to some are, but it's easier to have all those things just in a menu :/
<Frans-Willem> what's the mythbuntu equivalent of C:\windows\start menu ;)?
<Frans-Willem> ... :/
<laga> no clue actually. i guess you could start xfce.
<Frans-Willem> Command not found :(
<jphillip> Frans-Willem the way I recall it is that you ssh'd in and launched an app that used x and then it would run in cygwin
<Frans-Willem> Yeah, that works
<Frans-Willem> running xterm works fine
<jphillip> I'm not sure you can run the desktop
<Frans-Willem> but I'd like to see (for example) the MythBuntu Control Center
<Frans-Willem> and I'd love to be able to find out where it is
<jphillip> so just run it?
<Frans-Willem> But if you tell me the command line, I'll only know how to launch the MCC, and next time I need a specific app I'll have to ask again :p
<Frans-Willem> So I'd rather find out where the default start menu is stored, so I can peek and find out for myself :)
<laga> you can just guess commands?
<laga> eg type
<laga> mythbuntu TAB TAB
<laga> and it will show you
<Frans-Willem> Oooh, that's nice :)
<m_tadeu> can I resize the subtitle font size?
<jphillip> yes tab complete is a lifesaver
<laga> so is david hasselhoff
<jphillip> knightrider hasselhoff or baywatch hasselhoff?
<Frans-Willem> Ok, so seriously, this X forwarding is a mess :(
<Frans-Willem> I need to hack around to enter my sudo password in that X session (it's hidden :/), and on top of that running the control center for the diskless clients just crashes on me
<Frans-Willem> Someone mentioned vncserver, any instructions on how to set it up properly? I've alreayd installed te tightvncserver package, but running vncserver starts a screen on :1 with just a terminal, nothing els
<jphillip> you can try nxserver as well, though I don't like the way it works with xfce
<Frans-Willem> Hah! nvm, got it myself :)
<Frans-Willem> Needed to edit /home/frans-willem/.vnc/xstartup
<Frans-Willem> removed the termianl and default WM
<Frans-Willem> and replaced it with xfce4-session
<jphillip> it still does annoying stuff like spawns a mythfrontend like that I think
<MythbuntuGuest76> anyone using a 7100/630i over HDMI?
<jasperbg> laga: ping?
<MythbuntuGuest76> laga: ping?
<MythbuntuGuest76> why does my diskless client have different packages to my server?
<Frans-Willem> MythbuntuGuest76: Because it's not a clone, it's a seperate image
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, how do i update it?
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, in MCC?
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, DOH!
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, im a dumbass!
<Frans-Willem> Mythbuntuguest76: Go into the MCC, then go to the diskless tab and click the MCC button there, that spawns an MCC in the image
<Frans-Willem> Just run synaptic or anything else from there
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, did my updates and launched synaptic...still out of date
<Frans-Willem> Did you commit the changes to the image ?
<MythbuntuGuest76> yes
<MythbuntuGuest76> Frans-Willem, sources.list?? thats prob it
<Frans-Willem> That or the overlay :/
<MythbuntuGuest76> overlay? should i clean the whole thing out? been trying not to use it...only for nvidia and xorg really
<Frans-Willem> Well I personally always clean the overlay after major changes to the image
<MythbuntuGuest76> will do! thanks frans, might need to try it tomorrow though
<MythbuntuGuest76> nite all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-09
<some1> hello, when i try to watch live tv nothing happens, even though my hauppauge pvr-150 seems to be detected & configured in the backend setup as a mpeg2 card
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, please pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | some1
<Zinn> some1: Please use paste.ubuntu.com for all configs or multiple line output, pastebin is preferred for large amounts of output as it cuts down on spamming multiple lines.
<hads> What package is it that creates the structure under /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp - mine is empty.
<some1> tgm4883_laptop: ok http://pastebin.com/f488f181e
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-07-08 19:14:03.459 TVRec(1) Error: Problem finding starting channel, setting to default of '3'.
<tgm4883_laptop> seems to be important
<tgm4883_laptop> did you go though all the steps of mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-07-08 19:14:03.461 ChannelBase(1) Error: InitializeInputs():
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop>                         Could not get inputs for the capturecard.
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop>                         Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop>                         sources to your card's inputs?
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, going back further in your log
<tgm4883_laptop> you can't login to your db
<Frans-Willem> Was just about to say that
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, is this a frontend/backend on the same system?
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, yea I tend to jump to the end of logs and work backwords
<some1> yep it is, saw that earlier in the log, but it seems that it connected to the db eventually
<some1> hmm maybe not all the setup steps got completed properly
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, start mythbuntu-control-centre and do the connection test
<some1> it wont allow that, all the stuff below Launch MythTV Setup is greyed out
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<some1> yay, well at least live tv is working, i guess the input settings had not been configured
<some1> its only getting the first 20 of my 100 cable tv channels though
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, sounds like you on us-bcast instead of us-cable
<tgm4883_laptop> in mythtv-setup
<some1> hmm ok, let me try and find that setting
<some1> where is that an option?
<some1> ah ok found it
<tgm4883_laptop> it's in mythtv-setup.  You can set the system default in (i believe step 1), you can also set it up per tuner (I believe when you set each tuner up step 2?)
<some1> great, that worked! now if only the guide info would show up, it all says "unknown" for each station
<tgm4883_laptop> for every station, or for just the new ones?
<some1> all of them
<Frans-Willem> Hmmmz
<Frans-Willem> Pick ext3 or XFS ?
<some1> uh where is that? ext3 i'd assume
<Frans-Willem> Err
<Frans-Willem> That was more something aimed at the general public :p
<Frans-Willem> I'm reinstalling my box, wondering whether to pick ext3 or xfs
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, for what partition?
<some1> XFS is rather old, unless there is some reason to use it, pick ext3
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, where do you get your channel data from?
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, what you just said is incorrect
<hads> I use JFS for data partitions myself. EXT3 for the rest
<jasperbg> Frans-Willem: I've found XFS really good for MythTV
<jasperbg> and i'm not sure why one would say it's old
<tgm4883_laptop> ext3 for /, XFS for recordings partition (although as hads said, JFS should work too)
<jasperbg> it's certainly mature
<jasperbg> but is still actively developed
<some1> North America (schedulesdirect.org) which is the only option besides EIT
<Frans-Willem> ...
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, did you run mythfilldatabase?
<some1> yep
<some1> it runs automatically when setup closes
<Frans-Willem> Ok, so Ext3 for the main HDD, JFS or XFS for the recordings disks ?
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, yes
<some1> what's the reason for that? ext3 is journaling just like JFS
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, can you pastebin your backend log again
<hads> XFS/JFS handle large files well.
<some1> http://pastebin.com/f7ee64d19
<hads> And a fsck doesn't take years on a large partition
<Frans-Willem> (also reading this: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2055105,00.asp)
<hads> Aha, ltsp-update-kernels does what I want.
<Frans-Willem> k, apparently XFS has better write performance, that'll be it then
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, are you say that your live tv works now?
<some1> tgm4883_laptop: yep its just that the channel guide shows "unknown" for all channels
<Frans-Willem> Ok, so now three disks: One set up as Ext3 (mounted as /) and swap, other two as XFS respectively mounted on /mnt/disk2 and /mnt/disk3
<Frans-Willem> I opted to simply use /mnt/diskX instead of /var/lib/mythtv/recordings and /var/lib/mythtv/recordings2 because that would only confuse me and I don't want to pick one as a primary one
<Frans-Willem> Instead I'll just remove the default storage group, and add new ones for /mnt/disk2 and /mnt/disk3
<Frans-Willem> anyone feel like telling me that's wrong before I hit "Forward" ;)?
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, sounds good, can I make one suggestion?
<Frans-Willem> Sure, shoot
<tgm4883_laptop> are the two recording disks identical?
<Frans-Willem> No
<Frans-Willem> One is like 1GB bigger
<Frans-Willem> and one is WD while the other is Maxtor
<tgm4883_laptop> perfect
<Frans-Willem> RAID ?
<tgm4883_laptop> i suggest that instead of disk1 and disk2, you do maxtor and wd
<tgm4883_laptop> or even better
<tgm4883_laptop> maxtor###
<Frans-Willem> I now named them after the SATA channel they are on ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> where ### is the # of gigabytes
<tgm4883_laptop> Frans-Willem, heh, that works too
<tgm4883_laptop> as long as you know which one is which if you ever want to upgrade
<Frans-Willem> And I intend to swap at least one of em out later (it's bloody unreliable, already showing some bad sectors)
<some1> any ideas what could be wrong with my program guide? it totally blank
<tgm4883_laptop> some1, try this.  Go into mythtv-setup, remove the channel lineup(step 3), put it in again(step 3), reconnect it to the tuner (step 4) then run mythfilldatabase again
<Frans-Willem> Btw, does anyone know of a way to mount Windows shares in a way that won't hang when the windows box is unavailable ?
<hads> Bummer, seems my diskless client has issues with the LTSP image.
<hads> Actually it's not the client, looks like there's something wrong with the image I created.
<hads> The error I'm getting is "nbd: sysfs_create_file failed!<4>sysfs: duplicate filename 'pid' can not be created" part-way through the boot sequence. Anyone seen that before?
<hads> Aha, found some better error messages without quiet splash.
<hads> "mount: Mounting /dev/nbd0 on /rofs failed: No such device" at least google has some results for that.
<some1> tgm4883_laptop: ok tried that, program guide is still all blank / unknown :(
<thedarkone> hey al
<thedarkone> all
<thedarkone> anyone know why i get this when i start apache2
<thedarkone> apache2ctl start
<thedarkone> Syntax error on line 104 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf:
<thedarkone> Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<some1> oh well thanks for all the help, ill get the program guide working eventually :D
<jasperbg> thedarkone: the PHP apache module is not installed or not set up correctly
<thedarkone> jasperbg what one do i need
<jasperbg> thedarkone: i'm not sure i understand your question. #php or similar might be a better place to get help on setting up PHP in apache, regardless
<bmathis> hello everyone
<bmathis> how do you requeue a job to transcode after if failed and I fixed the problem that made it fail?
<rhpot1992> from the job menu when you are viewing your recordings, or via mythweb
<bmathis> rhpot1992: makes sense... thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<spiritssight> May I ask where should I go for geting a blank screen when trying to watch TV using Mythbuntu+
<rhpot1991> check your logs?
<rhpot1991> !logs | spiritssight
<Zinn> spiritssight: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<spiritssight> one sec
<spiritssight> what am I looking for
<spiritssight> I don't know any thing about this stuff
<rhpot1991> things that indicate something is wrong
<spiritssight> there is a few things tolds the bottom that look wrong but I don't uderstad how to go about fixing them, can you please help
<spiritssight> http://pastebin.com/d700d1eb4
<rhpot1991> spiritssight: do you have the 3rd party video drivers running correctly?
<spiritssight> are you talking about the ATI
<spiritssight> I think I have the xrandr once used
<rhpot1991> whatever you may have
<spiritssight> why should that be enabled or can I use the open onces
<rhpot1991> depends on your card I think, I'm not really an ATI expert
<spiritssight> ok I am asking someone in the ATI area brb
<spiritssight> why is the issue related to the video drivers
<rhpot1991> 2008-07-08 14:28:50.080 VideoOutputXv Error: Could not find suitable XVideo surface. 2008-07-08 14:28:50.080 VideoOutputXv: Falling back to X11 video output over a network socket.                               *** May be very slow ***
<spiritssight> I am not having any luck finding out any information about this issue
<rhpot1991> spiritssight: install the ATI proprietary drivers and it should fix that
<spiritssight> really
<hads> AHA! linux-ubuntu-modules wasn't installed in my base image so the initrd didn't have squashfs support.
<hads> Hmm doesn't look like there's a mapping for Back in the default mythbuntu mceusb2 config
<superm1> yeah use stop instead
<hads> I've just replaced it with my config. Just been playing with the LTSP diskless stuff converting my old diskless frontend.
<hads> Took me a few hours to figure out my broken root image. Seems to be working now except for not being able to cleanly shutdown.
<superm1> what'd you break?
<hads> No idea what I did. The chroot didn't have linux-ubuntu-modules installed so squashfs wasn't available so it couldn't boot.
<superm1> wooh yuck
<superm1> did you get a log?
<hads> Not that I'm aware of. I used m-c-c to do the initial chroot build step but then I didn't like that because I didn't know what it was doing :) So I did the ltsp-update-image by hand so I could see the output.
<superm1> ah
<hads> Does m-c-c keep logs? If so they may be still there.
<superm1> no, but that's probably a good idea
<superm1> especially for stuff like this
<hads> Not sure why it didn't install linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> well thankfully thats an easy enough fix
<hads> Yeah, once you figure out WTH is going on :)
<hads> Overall I'm impressed with m-c-c etc. It all works very well.
<hads> It's good that it uses standard stuff underneath and doesn't try to be too magic.
<superm1> well its still a bit too monolithic for what my view of it should be
<superm1> once it gets broken down a little better, it should be easier to add new stuff to
<hads> That mceusb2 config definitly has some odd bits.
<superm1> well if you've got some ideas, very open to them
<hads> Sure. There's currently no Back or Record buttons defined. Which I find best at Esc and R respectively.
<hads> RecTV is mapped to R currently which doens't seem quite right. Unfortunately keys need to be mapped in myth to make that row of buttons work well.
<hads> I map the big green Home button to a MainMenu jumppoint as well but that requires config in myth too.
<hads> Lastly the closest button to menu on the remote is DVD menu which I map to M
<superm1> well wehn i was saying ideas, in the form of bus
<superm1> bugs
<superm1> because i wont remember them right now :)
<hads> heh, fiar enough, I'll make a patch one day and submit it.
<bmathis> i need a new remote for my front end and dont want to spend a lot of money. does anyone know if a mediagate remote which is supposedly MCE "certified" will work or not?
<bmathis> heres a link: http://www.yesbuy.net/microsoft-windows-vista-remote-control-receiver-1-channel-ir.html
<bmathis> or does anyone know where to get a fairly decent priced remote?
<hads> The Microsoft MCE remotes are good and cheap.
<bmathis> cheapest I found was about $40, but im a cheap bastard
<bmathis> the link above is a "certified" ms remote for $20 cheaper
<hads> Depends where you are and what currency you're talking about I guess.
<bmathis> im in the US
<hads> No idea but we can get the OEM MS MCE remotes for NZ$45 so you should be able to get them for less than that.
<bmathis> ive been lookin for awhile now.... but thanks!
<bmathis> i changed my search to oem and found an open box generic from newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100202R
<bmathis> what do you think?
<hads> *Looks* like an mceusb2
<bmathis> yeah... but doesnt come with the ir blaster... movin on :(
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it does
<_M0SPN_> Hi all
<_M0SPN_> I have a quick question: Mythbuntu 8.04, the only record group 'out of the box' is Default, hence all my LiveTV 'recordings' are doing the default 'auto expire after 1 day but hang around until disk space requires deletion'
<_M0SPN_> I've read that if a LiveTV group exists, LiveTV content is automagically put in this group, with the added benefit of being deleted on expiry
<_M0SPN_> So, do I just need to add this record group?   Is there a database setting for 'delete LiveTV on expiry' or is it really all automatic?
<_35mmslr_> Hi all, got a problem. when on playback of recorded shows it will skip back in the recording randomly between 1min and 60 mins.  It does not happen all the time and I can find no pattern.  Been googling for hours and I cant find any other ppl with this problem.  I am running a mythbuntu 8.04 box.
<_M0SPN_> _35mmslr_ I've noticed the odd skip back of 3 or 5 seconds - nothing like a minute or an hour though
<_35mmslr_> _M0SPN_, I cant work it out.  It drove the wife nuts last night watching a film
<_M0SPN_> It's not the ad-skipping going mental is it?
<_M0SPN_> There's a setting for autorewind after ads somewhere - probably isn't this but it's the only thing that comes to mind.  I'm a n00b though - I'm sure others here will be able to offer some proper advice :)
<_35mmslr_> not sure, I could try turning off the add skip.  Thanks for the advice
<_M0SPN_> I'd try playing a program using mplayer from the desktop - see if it skips then
<_M0SPN_> _35mmslr_: I see you're in the UK?
<_M0SPN_> I am too - had nothing but problems with ad-detection
<_35mmslr_> _M0SPN_, yep.  I neve liked ad protection
<_M0SPN_> It occasionally detects ad breaks (but often not) but mroe annoyingly it often detects ad breaks where there aren't any.  Who sections of shows just vanish :)
<_35mmslr_> Always had problems on my old gbpvr box
<_M0SPN_> who/whole
<_35mmslr_> think I will disable it and see if that helps
<_M0SPN_> _35mmslr_ Are you using mythbuntu?
<_35mmslr_> yep. 8.04
<_M0SPN_> Did you have a 'LiveTV' record group out of the box?
<_35mmslr_> think so
<_35mmslr_> I am in the backend no so will check
<_M0SPN_> I only have 'default', therefor all recordings (and LiveTV viewings) expire after a day and hang around until disk space forces deletion
<_M0SPN_> whereas the LiveTV group should expire after a day then force deletion
<_35mmslr_> nope. i only have default aswell
<_M0SPN_> how odd
<_M0SPN_> Apparently if a LiveTV record group exists, Myth will automagically use this for LiveTV recordings, then delete on expiry - freeing disk space and also de-cluttering the recorded programs screen
<_35mmslr_> makes sense
<hads> Recordings will always get deleted when nessecary anyway.
<_M0SPN_> hads: I realise they will to create space, but with my storage that's likely to be some time in the future
<hads> Does it matter?
<_M0SPN_> hads: Not to me, but my other half is annoyed by the cluttered 'recorded programs' display
<_35mmslr_> lol. it is always the other half that causes the stress
<_M0SPN_> we have loads of 3 minute 'livetv' recordings from her channel hopping :(
<hads> Well sure, you could just create a small LiveTV group if you wanted.
<hads> Or filter the live tv programs from the recorded programs page
<_M0SPN_> hads: this is what's confusing me.  Are you suggesting a LiveTV storage group with limited disk space, or a LiveTV record group with it's own expiry/deletion ruls?
<_M0SPN_> ah yes a filter could work - I've not looked into that
<hads> Either or.
<_35mmslr_> Damn,  I already have the advert skip turned off so it is not that causing the problems
<_M0SPN_> But ... as I lack a LiveTV group, everything is currently in Default, therefor I couldn't filter.   I'll create the group and have a play ...
<hads> Sure you can filter.
<hads> Press m in the watch recordings page
<hads> You can also set it up in the settings too.
<hads> We have ours set to show all the LiveTV stuff under a single LiveTV entry.
<_M0SPN_> oh now this is confusing me ... MythWeb is showing some shows as belonging to the LiveTV group
<_M0SPN_> But I can't see they LiveTV group listed anywhere else
<_M0SPN_> Can I assume it's a valid group, but generally hidden?
<_M0SPN_> ie, I can't schedule a normal recording and assign it to the LiveTV group?
<_M0SPN_> _35mmslr_: Hopefully someone else will be along with other ideas then
<_35mmslr_> thanks _M0SPN_
<hads> It's separate to the storage groups functionality, things that are watched live will automatically be in the livetv recording group.
<_M0SPN_> ok
<spiritssight> can someone please help me get my TV working in mythtv
<spiritssight> I am using a ATI
<jphillip> !ask | spiritssight
<Zinn> spiritssight: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<_35mmslr_> Zinn, do we just post the question straight in the channel or is there a bot monitoring the questions?
<jphillip> _35mmslr_ ask your question and wait for a user to answer
<jphillip> if someone knows they will answer, unfortunately IRC is not an instant fix so you might have to wait a while or ask again later
<_35mmslr_> k,thanks. Thats what I did but just wanted to check
<_35mmslr_> i'm in no rush. :)
<jduggan> what you mean its not an instant fix??? i pay you good money for support!!
<_35mmslr_> lol
 * _35mmslr_ thinks jduggan needs a refund
<Haegin> hey, are there any recommendations on partitioning?
<_35mmslr_> update to my problem.  When it does skip back it says on the screen Jump Back.
<_35mmslr_> it just did it and jumped back 9 mins
<scant> I've never installed MythBuntu 8.04, but I would like to have /var/lib/myth be on a seperate partition, does anyone know if I do this during the install, or do I have to wait until the install is finished?
<laga> you can do that during install
<_35mmslr_> did a jump back again. 12 mins that tome
<_35mmslr_> *time
<scant> laga: I've been reading the pdf install manual and the forums, but I haven't been able to find information on how to have /var/lib/myth be on a seperate partition, I'm an inexperienced linux user, and not using LVM, I think you can either make soft or hard links to remap /var/lib/myth to another partition, or change the configuration so it looks at the mount point for the other partitio
<Yoshwa> Mon disque dur était plein et depuis je ne peux plus lancer MythTV. Quelqu'un a une piste?
<zabbadapp> scant: made a separate partition for /home, and then did a softlink from /var/lib/mythtv -> /home/my_user/media ...
<zabbadapp> works great
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> jduggan, for your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<scant> zabbadapp: I haven't been through a MythBuntu install, at what point can I do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> scant, just mount the other partition at /var/lib/myth
<scant> tgm4883_laptop: I understand that's what I can do to have /var/lib/myth be on another partition, but at what point can I do that?
<zabbadapp> scant: i did the softlink after the install was completed ... since nothing was stored there yet ... and even if there was, it's just a matter of moving the content over to the new location (pay attention to accessrights though)
<scant> zabbadapp: after the install completed but before reboot? does MythBuntu reboot after the install is finished?
<zabbadapp> scant: any time you want really ... i relocated it before i started recording or copying stuff into the original location .. but it's no big deal to do later either ... mythtv have no clue that it changed, it just follows the same old path which happens to point to a different partition
<scant> zabbadapp: how do I get to a xterm window during the live cd install?
<zabbadapp> scant: i did it once everything seemed to be running (after several reboots, and after playing around with the system a bit), so i never needed an xterm during install -- if that is why you wonder
<Yoshwa> My Hard Drive was full and since I can no more launch MythTV. Has someone any hint?
<laga> Yoshwa: did you free it again?
<scant> zabbadapp: MythBuntu reboots after install?
<Yoshwa> Yes I did.
<zabbadapp> scant: yes .. and asks you to remove the cd
<scant> zabbadapp: can I get to a xterm before the 1st reboot?
<laga> Yoshwa: then try running
<laga> perl /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<Yoshwa> Nothing happens with Frontend; controll center ask password, seems to launch, then nothing too; backend asks for confirmation of launch, then nothing if fill database.
<zabbadapp> scant: i'm not sure, but i think so .. otherwise you can always jump to the console (alt + F1 or F2 ...then ctrl+alt + F7 to return to graphics)
<scant> zabbadapp: cool, thanks
<laga> Yoshwa: run:
<laga> perl /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<Yoshwa> laga, with sudo?
<zabbadapp> scant: sorry, i mixed the two togheter ... it's ctrl + alt + F1 ... Fx to switch to console, and alt + F7 to return to graphics
<laga> Yoshwa: not needed usually
<scant> zabbadapp: do you or anyone else know what's the earliest point during an 'Advanced Install' I can switch to console to remap /var/lib/myth?
<laga> um
<laga> cant you just do that in the partitioner?
<Yoshwa> without_sudo: DBI connect('database=mythconverg:host=localhost;port=3306','mythtv',...) failed: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at /usr/share/perl5/MythTV.pm line 337
<Yoshwa> Cannot connect to database:
<scant> laga: are you talking to me or someone else?
<laga> scant: talking to you
<Yoshwa> with sudo: No config found; attempting to find mythbackend via UPnP.
<Yoshwa> No backends found.  Please copy /root/.mythtv/config.xml from a working MythTV installation instead.
<Yoshwa> Compilation failed in require at /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl line 15.
<Yoshwa> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl line 15.
<zabbadapp> scant: once again, you can do it at any later point ... infact, i think it would be the far easiest way ... as long as you do not record any show or copy some music etc into mythtv's folders, they will stay exactly the same forever
<scant> laga: i don't know, I'm semi-new linux user, and I've been using myth/linux, but not MythBuntu and I've never done a MythBuntu install, but I would like to know what's the earliest point I can remap via softlink /var/lib/myth to another partition, I can't seem to find this information in the manual
<Yoshwa> should I reinstall with Synaptic?
<scant> zabbadapp: i would like to know the earliest point I can remap /var/lib/myth, not the latest point in time that I can remap /var/lib/myth
<laga> scant: why would you do that with a softlink? just mount the partition?
<scant> laga: that's what someone suggested, so that's what I'm asking about, if mounting is easier or better, than I can do that too
<laga> Yoshwa: maybe you need to look at your mysql error logs in /var/log/daemon.log (IIRC)
<zabbadapp> scant: ok, then i don't know :-)  ... and laga's method may be easier for you -- i just explained that softlinking worked very straightforward
<laga> if you are doing a fresh install, i'd recommend just mounting it
<scant> laga: are you suggesting I just mount the 'other partition' as /var/lib/myth? if so, what's the earliest point I can do that?
<laga> scant: in the partitioning step in the installer. it'd also help if you just tried it instead of asking the same question over and over again
<scant> laga: I don't have a spare system to test this with and I don't want to loose data
<laga> then you better get a backup ;)
<scant> laga: i can't backup either
<Yoshwa> What should I look for in it, laga?
<scant> laga: i'm sorry if you feel i'm asking the same question over and over again, i'm trying to figure out how I can do this, and the manual doesn't seem to go into advanced partitioning
<scant> and mounting
<zabbadapp> scant: or install a virtual machine (i.e. virtualbox) and try it a bit first ... it helps alot to have a complete picture of things to come if you want some special setup
<laga> yes, try a virtual machine especially if you don't want to lose data
<scant> zabbadapp: i may be able to do that, and eventually I may, but I thought you guys would be able to tell me exactly what point I can do this, and how
<laga> scant: i guess nobody has the complete installer memorized.
<laga> you can do it in the partitioner. it doesn't get any more specific than that. .)
<laga> make sure not to format your partition ;)
<scant> oh well, thanks anyways, i'll try searching the forums more
<zabbadapp> scant: and you can always bail out before commiting the partition changes .. eventually you A) try vbox, or B) get tired and go for it .. (may end in disaster, may work perfectly)
<laga> yeah, try vbox.
<laga> i doubt you'll get more hand holding by searching the forums ;)
<scant> zabbadapp: i'm not looking for hand holding
<scant> opps
<scant> laga: i'm not looking for hand holding
<laga> heh. no, you just want to know where exactly in the installer you can mount your file system. ;)
<scant> laga: kind of, i don't think that's hand holding, i'm sorry if you do, i thought that was a very specific question, with a very specific answer
<laga> scant: we probably have different ideas then, so let's agree to disagree. i can really recommend virtualbox for trying out new distributions, it's also a great toy. i'm sure playing around with mythbuntu in virtualbox will be more educational than searching the forums
<laga> but what you end up doing really is up to you :)
<scant> the manual doesn't go into advanced installs, that's why i came in here
<laga> yeah, nobody is blaming you for anything.
<scant> ok, i just thought someone would be able to tell me how to do this, i thought that's what this channel was for, help, rather than, go try it in a sandbox
<laga> do you think we're not telling you because a) we don't know so you need to try yourself b) we know but we're not telling you because we're mean
<scant> laga: i don't know why i haven't received the answer i was looking for, but i expected someone would be able to tell me there was an install step in the 'Advanced Install' to mount a partition on the root filesystem, or if I would have to switch to the console myself, and at what point I could do that, because i'm think after the partitioning step, the bootable partition gets erased
<laga> well
<laga> you were told that in here, i guess.
<laga> so why are you complaining?
<scant> i didn't think i was, sorry
<scant> i guess there is a mount step in the 'Advanced Install', but I didn't see anyone say that
<laga> because nobody knows for sure.
<laga> and if nobody knows, then nobody is gonna tell you. at least nobody knew what you wanted in that level of detail. i know the possibility is there in the partitioner and that should be enough for you to figure it out yourself. what you are *demanding* here is hand-holding, and yes, you are indeed complaining that nobody can do that.
<laga> see.
<zabbadapp> scant: i think the advanced install of mythbuntu is quite like the one in ubuntu ... you may wanna hunt for screenshots of that to get an idea of what's ahead
<laga> i could give you an answer. however, that would require me to fire up my virtualbox to take a look.
<laga> which is obviously not going to happen because i'm not doing your work
<zabbadapp> scant: the partitioner and so is probably exactly the same as in ubuntu
<scant> laga: i'm not demanding anything, and i still don't think i'm asking for handholding, i thought we agreed to disagree
<laga> sorry if i come across as rude, but your expectations seem a little bit high :)
<laga> scant: okay, i'm going to leave you alone then and go back to work. good luck :)
<scant> how do i know if no one knows the answer to my question if i don't ask it
<scant> i don't think the question i asked is high in detail level, many people in the forums have the same question, but i haven't been able to find the steps involved
<scant> I think 8.10 will have the install steps to have a 2 drive (os and data) setup i'm asking about
<scant> zabbadapp: thanks for the suggestion, I didn't know they were the same, pictures or textual descriptions are useful
<jphillip> I don't feel like reading everything back so I'll just throw this out here, using your home dir with recordings is a bad idea, can lead to lots of permission headaches
<scant> jphillip: is this in reference to my question?
<jphillip> its a reference to someone saying to symlink /var/lib/myth to /home/blah
<scant> jphillip: yeah, that's me, i wasn't planning on symlinking /var/lib/myth to my home dir, but thanks for the warning
<thedarkone> hey all
<thedarkone> whatz is should be in http.conf mine is blank
<sigma_12> how do you select extra packages in the alternate installer?
<jphillip> for starters wait more than 30 seconds for an answer
<jphillip> thedarkone I think it is supposed to be blank
<thedarkone> well i can't get appache2 to start
<thedarkone> it gives a error php_value
<jphillip> ff Easy_Rider9999: #ubuntu-mythtv ("Leaving.")
<jphillip> silly putty
<Frans-Willem> Morning, anyone here ?
<jphillip> !ask Frans-Willem
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask Frans-Willem
<jphillip> !ask | Frans-Willem
<Zinn> Frans-Willem: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<scant> i'm curious to know why the MythBuntu manual notes VIA DMA issues but fails to mention this is no longer an issue(i think) with newer boards and was an issue with boards made like 5-8 years ago
<Frans-Willem> jphillip: Not specifically in for questions, just hanging around wondering if anyone else is ;)
<jphillip> some of us are here :)
<Frans-Willem> I messed up my backend installation yesterday :(
<Frans-Willem> I intended to write a proper guide on how I did everything step by step, so I could repeat it at my parents' house
<scant> I believe the VIA DMA issue was chipsets such as the VT8363 because of a bug. I'm not a VIA history or hardware expert, but I believe the DMA bug has been fixed for a long time.
<Frans-Willem> But then I fucked up something, had to fix something, forgot how I did it so I couldn't describe it
<Frans-Willem> And now after running the updates some of the manual config hacks have been broken by updating the system :/
<Frans-Willem> Guess I should've done that before messing with config files :/
<Frans-Willem> So anyone feel like giving me some tips before I set about to re-install my backend again ?
<Frans-Willem> Like which order to do things ?
<hugolp> I am having problems when trying to use gstreamer players and mythtv at the same time
<hugolp> if I am playing a movie with gstreamer and I start mythtv the mythtv video goes in slow-motion
<hugolp> same if I start mythtv first, then gstreamer movie goes slow-motion
<hugolp> it was fine in gutsy
<hugolp> anyone has heard of something similar?
<jphillip> why are you running both at once?
<hugolp> jphillip:  I discovered it when I paused mythtv live tv to run a short video on totem.
<hugolp> I know its not a common thing but it should not happen and it wasnt happeningn before
<cva> Since upgrading to .21 directv.pl no longers works correctly within mythtv to control my directv receiver. From the command line all is well. I'm wondering if .21 is expecting a different return value than previous versions.
<tgm4883_laptop> cva, post your channel change command
<cva> the command is "/usr/local/bin/directv.pl"
<cva> I can post some debug to pastebin if needed
<cva> from the CLI all is well
<cva> I can do a get_channel and it reports fine
<cva> I've tried from version 1.6 to 1.9
<cva> http://www.pdp8.net/directv/directv.shtml is the script I use
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-10
<cva> http://pastebin.com/m56e2ae7f
<thedarkone> lmfao
<thedarkone> instead of please test stable should be welcome to hell
<thedarkone> lmfao
<spiritssight1> How can I fix this
<spiritssight1> 2008-07-09 23:17:09.090 Unable to parse themeinfo.xml for glass-wide
<rhpot1991> thedarkone: ?
<hads> Should be safe to ignore
<spiritssight1> ok what is this if you don't mind me asking
<spiritssight1> what about htis issue should I try and fix this, I am new at all this and looking at the logs
<spiritssight1> 2008-07-09 23:17:09.815 Using the Qt painter
<spiritssight1> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<spiritssight1> mythtv: No such file or directory
<spiritssight1> 2008-07-09 23:17:09.815 lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages
<hads> lirc is what controls your remote, if you don't have a remote then that's nothing to worry about.
<spiritssight1> I do have a remote that goes with the wintv 950
<spiritssight1> usb
<spiritssight1> so the question is how do I get that working, I guess I will go one at a time down the list of the log
<hads> I have to get back to work sorry but someone should be able to help with your remote. You should be able to set it up in mythbuntu-control-centre
<spiritssight1> I just don't know which one I pick in that list
<spiritssight1> Hello I am looking for someone willing to help me fix a number of things that show up in the myth log, any one able to
<rhpot1991> !ask | spiritssight1
<Zinn> spiritssight1: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<spiritssight1> I was just being nice
<spiritssight1> but ok I won't ask if able to help I just as the question
<rhpot1991> spiritssight1: its annoying because people ask and never ask a question when people don't respond to them asking if they can ask
<Frans-Willem> Where's the option to have my backend retrieve the guide listing every night ?
<Frans-Willem> Seem to have lost it :S
<spiritssight1> I have a number of issue with my mythtv log I don't get its posted to pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1067602
<spiritssight1> I don't understand how to fix them, I have googleed a number of them and I just don't have the luck as I did not see any thing
<spiritssight1> or at less understand
<spiritssight1> oo ok I get it about the question thing, I will try not dto do it but it does happen and its habit asking for help even when I ask the question I will ask if any one can help
<rhpot1991> spiritssight1: if you don't get any help you can try the forums
<spiritssight1> its my nature as I have  many disabilities and I have to ask for help more then I would like
<rhpot1991> !forum | spiritssight1
<Zinn> spiritssight1: The Mythbuntu forum is located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<spiritssight1> thanks, I will look around there and past
<spiritssight1> past post
<spiritssight1> 	What is Xv when it talks about mythtv
<spiritssight1> what I found was a grathic maniperlater or some thing like that
<spiritssight1> what does this mean? :  2008-07-10 00:53:24.688 Using the Qt painter
<spiritssight1> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<spiritssight1> mythtv: Connection refused
<akuma55> hello
<akuma55> is it true i can put mythtv on ubuntu server
<rhpot1991> akuma55: you shouldn't
<rhpot1991> not to say you can't
<akuma55> why you say that
<rhpot1991> kernel difference for one
<akuma55> for streaming on the net work
<rhpot1991> its not built for multimedia
<akuma55> ?
<akuma55> do you no what i can use to stream videos to xbox and laptop
<rhpot1991> xbox can do upnp
<rhpot1991> well depends which xbox
<akuma55> 360
<rhpot1991> it can do upnp but m$ ignored standards so it can't do mpeg2
<rhpot1991> (what else is new....)
<toorima> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu I thought one just could add gnome desktop and then add mythtv?
<toorima> or is it that much difference between server kernel and desktop
<rhpot1991> its different enough that debuging any problems you have may be a pain
<toorima> k
<toorima> well im running mythbuntu so i dont have to worry about it
<toorima> but thought one could do it
<rhpot1991> you could if you wanted, but do you really want to is the question
<toorima> yeah true
<sohocoke> hmm i must have done something wrong but can anyone help me find out what? I am getting a bizzare error when trying to run mythbuntu-control-centre
<sohocoke> "AttributeError: ControlCentre instance has no attribute 'mb-apple_trailers_checkbox'. this seems to be related to a package 'mythbuntu-apple-trailers', which i don't think I should have dependencies on.
<sohocoke> perhaps my apt repository config is wrong? this is a hardy installation but i added the intrepid repository to try out freevo. is this a bad idea?
<cmug> Hi, I just updated my mythbuntu 8.04 with latest updates and now LiveTV says "Error was encountered while displaying video". Logfile suggests there is a problem reading the file in my recording directory, but I am able to write and read files from there with the mythbuntu user.
<cmug> Any ideas?
<cmug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26468/ there is the log. can I increase the backend logging somehow?
<jphillip> cmug your hard drive isn't filled or something silly is it?
<jphillip> also the backend is run as root so you might want to test that
<cmug> jphillip, 70% used
<cmug> i think the problem is that the channel has stopped broadcasting
<cmug> I attached a normal dvb tuner and the same channel is displaying black but others work ok
<cmug> i
<cmug> i'm trying to rescan all channels
<cmug> no help :(
<toko_lmce> hi! besides I'm too stupid... what could be the problem when I can scan channels with my DVB-S card successfully but when trying to view live TV for all the channels liveTV is black?
<toko_lmce> any hints on where to start investigation?
<MythbuntuGuest18> permissions for your livetv dir
<MythbuntuGuest18> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /path/to/dir
<MythbuntuGuest18> whay does using Option "ConnctedMonitor" "DFP-0" crash my system? 7100/630i HDMI diskless client could force it with 169 driver but not this one so i am left blank...also doing this over ssh if it makes any difference
<majnoon> hi i was wondering if anyone has a sample lirc config file for mythtv i can work from
<craigyboytaz> should also say that when it crashes the log file is reset to 0bytes
<spiritssight1> How can I get my wintv 950 usb stick remote working
<spiritssight1> I get this in the log of the mythtv log for fontend
<spiritssight1> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<spiritssight1> mythtv: Connection refused
<spiritssight1> 2008-07-10 17:03:15.261 lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages
<commander-ape> mythbuntu doesnt appear in my grub boot loader after i installed it. i have ubuntu 8.04 and mythbuntu 8.04 installed, but i dont see mythbuntu to boot it on startup. how can i get it in there?
<peoples> hey guys
<peoples> i currently playing arround with dvb-s2 and mythtv , to test dvb-s2 i've to install a patched version of mythtv.
<peoples> i'm not sure , is it possible to install the patched version to another location und run it ?
<peoples> parallel to the original mythbuntu mythtv installation ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-11
<matt__> hi folks, have just installed mythbuntu on a machine, anytime i try and start mythfronted, the screen apears almost as if the resolution is to hi or something, a kind of shadow affect that makes it imposible to read the stuff on the screen, is there anything in mythfrontend that could cause this? am using xfce4 for desktop, resolution is setto 1360x768@60 (usibng a 42" LCD)
<matt__> xfce4 is working fine all other times, only problem is when i run mythfrontend, it was working fine prior to installing the ati drivers, but as i did a whole lot of other configuration at the same time, i cant tell what has casued the problem :(
<zabbadapp> matt__: is it the same res when myth-fe has started? you can alt-tab to get a window from the desktop infront so you know ... and explain "shadow", are you using svhs video-out or something? :-)
<Newguy> can i get myth running on a 1ghz p3, 768 megs of pc133, and a raden 9800se 128?
<rhpot1991> cpu is a bit rough
<Newguy> kinda what i was thinkin
<rhpot1991> never gonna get HD out of that, but SD should be ok
<Newguy> well all i really need is a box that'll play Dld video and some audio
<Newguy> a decent 10 foot ui would be nice
<rhpot1991> depends what codec your videos are in then
<hads> Myth will do that although it is really designed to record/playback TV as it's main function
<rhpot1991> install and give it a try
<Newguy> sure, whynot
<cmug> Hi, my problems yesterday were caused by the broadcast. the channel mythtv was tuning to automatically had some problems, so mythtv recorded a 0b file which caused an exception upon playback. Should I file a bug somewhere? probably to mythtv.org?
<cmug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/247467 filed
<matt__> hi folks, have just installed mythbuntu on a machine, anytime i try and start mythfronted, the screen apears almost as if the resolution is to hi or something, a kind of shadow affect that makes it imposible to read the stuff on the screen, is there anything in mythfrontend that could cause this? am using xfce4 for desktop, resolution is setto 1360x768@60 (usibng a 42" LCD)
<matt__> xfce4 is working fine all other times, only problem is when i run mythfrontend, it was working fine prior to installing the ati drivers, but as i did a whole lot of other configuration at the same time, i cant tell what has casued the problem :(
<marl>  matt__ is now marl
<marl> sorry had to swap machines there, not a good idea to use the computer ur trying to fix for irc
<marl> i asked this one last night, but didnt get back to the machine
<marl> i am using svga output to an lcd
<marl> when i start mythfrontend, the screen goes funny, its almost like when u plug a monitor into a computer with the resolution set to hi
<marl> if i try and alt-tab, i get the desktop but the screen is still the same
<noisymime> Hi all, I'm doing a minimal frontend only installation and running into some problems. I have a very limited amount of disk space to install to (2gb, worked with 7.10) and ubiquity is crashing out when it runs out of space. I could understand if there's simply not enough room, but I noticed that even if I tell the installer *not* to install all the themes, it does it anyway, taking up a reasonable amount of space. Is this normal?
<cmug> Does the windows version frontend work against a linux backend these days?
<rhpot1992> cmug: it should, but I hear its bugy still and hard to build
<rhpot1992> cmug: there is a player on the cd you can install on windows, works good
<cmug> rhpot1991, cool, it would make my frontend machine building easier
<jphillip> cmug well it plays videos, its not quite the same thing as the normal frontend though
<cmug> jphillip, oh thats not what I need then
<cmug> I can play movies with anything, I need something for livetv
<jphillip> http://sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<jphillip> there is a version that can do livetv, but its not the one that is on the disc
<cmug> ok
<cmug> would running mythbuntu on vmware as a frontend sound like a good plan?
<jphillip> not really
<ascu1> hi someon can help me? i can't get channels locked.
<jphillip> will be slow and you don't get accellerated graphics
<jphillip> ascu1 firewire or something else?
<cmug> jphillip, true.. maybe i'll just build dual boot then
<ascu1> usb artec t14br tuner
<cmug> btw, isnt there supposed to be multirec support in 0.21? do I need to enable it somehow?
<jphillip> its there, but depends on your hardware IIRC
<cmug> ok, I need to read up on it at some point..
<seacampbell> who moderates your website?
<jphillip> seacampbell several people, why?
<darthanubis> I just built a new box!
<darthanubis> But I can't seem to adjust the video offset
<darthanubis> I have onboard video until I can get a nvidia card
<darthanubis> There is a small blue line at the top of the screen
<darthanubis> I went into the frontend and tried to change the offset, but it did not seem to have an effect
<darthanubis> thanks
<darthanubis> I'll be back, still installing the system and rebooting
<seacampbell> my company builds mythtv based media centers for our customers and we are looking to use mythbuntu so we would like to advertise on your website under pre-built systems
<foxbuntu> seacampbell, what company is that?
<seacampbell> MediaImpact
<ascu1> how i can tune channel frequency with topfield 5100 signal over 90% in mythtv 48%
<foxbuntu> seacampbell, well I cant make the call on behalf of the team, but what I will say is myself (Fox Media Systems) and Monolith Media Center both contribute to the project
<seacampbell> foxbuntu, We can contribute with a combined 30 years of unix/linux experience in both networking and programming along with connection to vendors nation wide and an inside contact with Cable Labs.  We are more than happy to help support the project in any way possible.
<foxbuntu> seacampbell, you have a link to your website?
<seacampbell> www.mediaimpactlive.com
<foxbuntu> seacampbell, what? wait a min, you dont sell them?
<foxbuntu> they are essentially long term leases?
<darthanubis> anyone have an Intel GMA 950?
<darthanubis> My live viedo is worse than on my old box with a nvidia 6200?
<darthanubis> same amount if ram, but faster ram dual channel now, dual core, and poorer video?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, change your deinterlace method in the frontend, its different requirements for different video cards
<darthanubis> thx
 * darthanubis deinterlace
<darthanubis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Deinterlacing
<darthanubis> I don't see that screen anywhere in the frontend
<darthanubis> Outdated: The information on this page may no longer be relevant to the current version of MythTV. DOH!
<darthanubis>  In playback profiles under TV Settings, don't see that either
<seacampbell> foxbuntu, what do you mean we dont seel them
<seacampbell> "sell"
<darthanubis> playback groups but there is no "playback profiles" under my tv settings
<darthanubis> what gives?
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, where is the "playback profiles" menu?
<darthanubis> found it
<darthanubis> changed it from cpu+ to normal
<darthanubis> smooth video now
<darthanubis> thx
<seacampbell> to anyone interested in answering my question, feel free to email me at scampbell@mediaimpactlive.com
<danielk22> where can i find the source packages for the ubuntu trunk builds of mythtv?
<danielk22> ->"ubuntu builds of mythtv trunk"
<danielk22> or better yet the svn for the packaging files?
<gregL> danielk22: I don't think there is any yet..laga was going to do a build a week or so ago but for some reason didn't..
<danielk22> I'm just looking for the latest debian directory so I can see what it takes to port to intrepid, I don't need something that actually compiles :)
<gregL> Oh ok:  I would watch for laga or superm1 then..They seem to be pretty active here..
<danielk22> thx
<jimboprobs> Hi, I wsa "jimbo" a second ago but I think that nick was taken. I don't know if my message got through as I was booted the second I posted.
<jimboprobs> I'll repost my question in case it didn't come through - apologies for double posting if it did.
<KjetilK> jimboprobs: I didn't see any question
<rhpot1991> same here
<jimboprobs> I seem to get booted every time I post the question. Perhaps length. I'll split it into a few messages...
<jimboprobs> Hi. I have been trying to get mythbuntu up and running and seem to have messed something up. After much wrestling I had got the DVB-T card installed and it scanned for channels and picked  nice few up. However when I clicked on "Watch TV" the screen went funny as if the resolution or frequency was wrong. (I'm trying to use my TV - I'm in the UK, so it's PAL).
<jimboprobs> So, I tried to edit xorg.conf to change the monitor and screen settings to some likely looking ones I found on the web. I used ctrl-alt-bksp to close X and relogged in, and nothing had changed. I did a full system restart, an still nothing changed. So I looked at xorg.conf again and noticed that there was another complete set of monitor and screen settings at the bottom. I commented these out with #s and restarte
<jimboprobs> That's when trouble hit - the screen constantly rolls to the point of being impossible to tell what it is. So I plugged in a monitor, edited xorg.conf to uncomment the lines, which I thought would resolve the problem. Unfortunately it hasn't. So, I can boot on the monitor, but not on the TV.
<jimboprobs> Another couple of symptoms - when booting on the monitor it says that it's going into low graphics mode, and also it flashes up a few error messages that I don't think were there before, including one saying something like "no config found, looking for myth backend on UPnP". I hope that gives enough information about my problems - obviously I'll answer any questions if they'd be diagnostically useful.
<KjetilK> ouch, do you know what the actual resolution of the monitor is?
<KjetilK> is that PAL resolution?
<jimboprobs> I was trying to use a normal (PAL) TV.
<jimboprobs> When I'm using the monitor instead it seems to work more or less, apart from the symptom of saying it's going into low graphics mode on boot up
<KjetilK> ok
<KjetilK> I have no experience with normal TVs, I'm afraid...
<KjetilK> I've seen a few displays that doesn't give the correct EDID information, though, but that's usually LCD TVs, not computer monitors, but that caused my Full HD TV to not use the full resolution
<jimboprobs> Any idea why commenting something out then uncommenting it wouldn't put it back to its original situation?
<KjetilK> hmmm, no, stuff like that is always tricky...
<jimboprobs> I did try following some instructions that were to get EDID information - it said it couldn't get it, but I wasn't very surprised as it's a quite old standard def TV connected via SCART
<KjetilK> usually, you can keep two sets of configs around, as long as you make sure the ServerLayout is OK
<KjetilK> yeah, the TV probably won't have it
<jimboprobs> well I think the original xorg.conf, before I started messing with it, had two sets of configs.
<jimboprobs> I changed the first one and it made no difference, which is when I spotted the second set and commented them out
<KjetilK> yup, that might well be
<KjetilK> somewhere in xorg.conf, you'll find a Section "ServerLayout", which defines what part of the config actually is used
<jimboprobs> Ah, yes. I hadn't made any changes to ServerLayout. On the off-chance that the PAL settings I found on the web were correct, I'll try pointing the ServerLayout at those and see what happens...
<KjetilK> sounds like a good idea
<jimboprobs> Tried that. No luck, I'm afraid...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-12
<Brik> Hey all
<Brik> First time Myth guy and I have what hopefully is a simple question for you pros...
<Brik> Anyone up for taking the question?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | Brik
<Zinn> Brik: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Brik> ok - I'll ask away...
<Brik> Dell laptop, D620, Svideo out from dock...
<Brik> MythTV GUI looks fine on standard def tv
<Brik> I used a bittorrent client to DL a video
<Brik> It played fine on laptop LCD
<Brik> Now when svideo is connected I get blue screen on TV and 1/2 of picture on laptop screen.
<Brik> So, where do I go to tweaks video?
<Brik> make sense?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like your tv isn't getting a resolution that it likes so it is blue, and the laptop is trying to span multiple screens
<Brik> makes sense
<Brik> except the mythtv gui looks fine on tv
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you play videos with?
<rhpot1991> maybe a graphics driver issue?
<Brik> player has its own resolution settings?
<Brik> default with latest stable build of mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> what is playing the files though, mythvideo?
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't use xine or vlc?
<rhpot1991> or vlc or something
<Brik> not sure which playber mythbuntu uses by default, stand by, i'll check
<tgm4883_laptop> when the frontend gui is on screen, are both the tv and the lcd the same?  ie, are they mirror mode?
<tgm4883_laptop> Brik, it uses internal
<Brik> yes, mirror mode - mplayer?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think I know the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> I just got to think of the technical terms, as it's escaping me right now
<tgm4883_laptop> basically it will only play video on one screen at a time
<tgm4883_laptop> and your main screen is the LCD
<tgm4883_laptop> we need to change that to be the TV
<Brik> Whats weired is before I connected svideo output it played on laptop OK
<Brik> when I play now I get the left half of the video on the laptop and blue screen on tv
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that really does sound like a resolution issue though
<tgm4883_laptop> what happens when you close the frontend altogether
<Brik> of course its in a different room than the PC I'm at now :(
<tgm4883_laptop> is the desktop stretched across both displays?
<Brik> I should have installed IRC on the laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> apt-get install xchat ;)
<Brik> No, desktop is not stretched..
<tgm4883_laptop> and the mouse is showing up on both desktops then?
<Brik> myth GUI looks virtually perfect on laptop and TV at same time
<Brik> issue comes when I play the video
<Brik> yes, mouse on both at same time (mirrord as you put it)
<jimboprobs> I was describing a problem earlier where I had broken my xorg.conf. Well now I've got it back to the (nearly working) state it was in before.
<jimboprobs>  The MythTV GUI is working fine on my standard def PAL TV, but as soon as I click watch TV it rolls so that it's impossible to see.
<Brik> going to other room to install xchat BRB
<jimboprobs>  As if there's a problem with the resolution or the freq or something
<brianBrik> Brik here, I,m at laptop now
<tgm4883_laptop> brianBrik, whats your video card?
<brianBrik> unsure
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of laptop?
<brianBrik> D620 Dell with docking station
<tgm4883_laptop> ah thats right
<brianBrik> nvid
<brianBrik> i think
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a strange problem
<tgm4883_laptop> lets try another video program
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have xine or vlc installed?
<brianBrik> was just going there
<brianBrik> i have vlc
<brianBrik> not sure how to browse file open with a .directory :( sorry basic stuff, I'm new to this
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm not sure I understand
<tgm4883_laptop> .dir are hidden
<tgm4883_laptop> so you could view hidden files and directories in the file explorer
<tgm4883_laptop> but i'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish with that
<brianBrik> right, my vid file is on a hidden directory (azarious defaut dir)
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<brianBrik> yep, stand by
<brianBrik> ok, interesting, opposite issue.
<brianBrik> in vlc I have a blue window on laptop screen and see video on TV
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<brianBrik> Weird, I make the vid full screen and it swaps, I see it fine on laptop but get blue on TV
<jasperbg> anyone know the status of the mythbuntu-trunk-0.22 PPA?
<brianBrik> weirder, as I rezize the VLC window I get to a point where the blue window on laptop changes to a picture and the tv changes to blue
<brianBrik> Seems like I have some weird extra wide desktop thing going on
<brianBrik> So, is there a video config wizzard in mythbuntu?
<brianBrik> HEY! XINE works, full screen video looks fine on TV
<brianBrik> Funny, I need to watch 1958 "The Blob", long story.
<brianBrik> BRB
<jimboprobs> Any ideas why Myth GUI would work fine but the "Watch TV" would cause the picture to instantly scramble, as if the resolution or frequency were off?
<tgm4883_laptop> jimboprobs, when thats happening, what happens if you go to the guide, is it scrambled too?
<jimboprobs> As soon as I hit "Watch TV" it scrambles.
<tgm4883_laptop> jimboprobs, right, but then hit the guide button
<tgm4883_laptop> what happens?
<jimboprobs> By "guide" do you mean Manage - Schedule Recordings - Programme Guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> i mean when it is scrambled
<tgm4883_laptop> Hit M
<tgm4883_laptop> a little menu should pop up
<tgm4883_laptop> is that menu scrambled?
<jimboprobs> Yes, once it' scrambled it stays scrambled until I restart X. So if I press esc to get back to the main menu that's scrambled. I press esc then down then enter to quite MythTV and the desktop is scrambled too.
<tgm4883_laptop> wow, thats strange
<hads> Possibly a driver bug
<jimboprobs> Does MythTV try to change resolution when it goes into Watch TV mode?
<hads> No
<jimboprobs> btw, this is only a problem on my TV - if I plug the same box into a monitor it seems to go into "Watch TV" mode OK. But I'd expect the monitor to be able to handle different settings better than my old TV anyway
<hads> Odd
<jimboprobs> Don't know if this is relevant, but if I use the Xorg Config tool (launched from the Mythbuntu config) it has the Res at 640x480 and freq at 60Hz. As this is a UK PAL TV I'd expect that to be 50 Hz, and one of the websites I read seemed to suggest 400x300.
<jimboprobs> But the drop downs don't offer any alternatives
<kirkland> superm1: ping
<Brik> tgm - Thanks for your willingness to help. I have made some progress but I need to sign out now.
<Brik> bye
<jasperbg> anyone know anything about when there will be some builds of 0.22 trunk available?
<jasperbg> there's a PPA, but nothing in it: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk-0.22/+archive
<jimboprobs> Hi, I asked about something that looks to me like a resolution problem a few hours back, which had everyone who was online then foxed. Should I repost the query for any new people online now, or will you be able to scroll back up the logs? (Apologies, don't know the correct etiquette in these situations.)
<darthanubis> just repost
<darthanubis> its been hours
<jimboprobs> OK, thanks
<jimboprobs>  The MythTV GUI is working fine on my standard def PAL TV, but as soon as I click watch TV it rolls so that it's impossible to see.
<jimboprobs>  As if there's a problem with the resolution or the freq or something
<jimboprobs> Once I click "Watch TV" it goes scrambled and stays that way until I restart X
<darthanubis> shot in the dark here: Check the tv playback profile settings
<jimboprobs> Sorry for that, had to step out for a few minutes. Got a new symptom now - I left the machine in Myth GUI, it went into screen saver, when I woke it up it was in the scrambled state.
<jimboprobs> By "TV playback profile settings" did you mean: Utilities/setup - Setup - TV Settings - Playback?
<jimboprobs> And now that I've seen the problem without it being on TV mode, I guess that suggests the problem is somewhere else?
<jimboprobs> I'm using a PAL TV here (UK), but the Xorg configuration thing says that it's set to 60Hz. I'd expect 50Hz.
<darthanubis> <jimboprobs> By "TV playback profile settings" did you mean: Utilities/setup - Setup - TV Settings - Playback?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> <jimboprobs> I'm using a PAL TV here (UK), but the Xorg configuration thing says that it's set to 60Hz. I'd expect 50Hz.
<darthanubis> Your xorg.conf refresh rate is just for your desktop
<darthanubis> I would double check your mythtv backend settings
<darthanubis> Make sure PAl is set everywhere
<jimboprobs> OK, I'm looking through backend settings, not spotted anything that looks like it should be PAL that isn't yet. But I have got something that might be another symptom - the scaling is such that I can't see the Next/Cancel buttons at the bottom of the screen.
<jimboprobs> I could only find one place in the backend settings where there's an option for PAL - I tried it on both PAL and PAL-I with no effect.
<jimboprobs> Through the frontend though, under settings - setup - appearance there's a screen called "Video mode settings" which offers a choice for separate video modes for GUI and TV playback. If I try clicking that the only option is 640x480 at 60Hz for both.
<obiter> can some one help me get mythtv running?  I've installed frontend, backend etc, and I think the video card is supported but it won't show tv
<weiser> I have a weird failur on my mythsystem, I have a "nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]" where I use the S-VHS out. some time the image starts to run like only 1 fps. When I restart the X server it runs smooth until next time, does anyone have a idea?
<jimboprobs> Hi. I asked a few hours back about a problem I'm having on a Myth setup I'm trying to get running. I'm trying to output to a UK TV - PAL. Myth GUI and the desktop work fine, but when I go to "watch tv" the screen rolls to the point that it's impossible to tell what it is. It stays like that until I restart X
<jimboprobs> It looks like a resolution an/or frequency problem to me. Various config screens say 60 Hz and don't give me any options - I would have assumed that a UK TV would have wanted 50 Hz.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-13
<cp__> I want to setup a diskless wireless system and it appears it is possible booting with a USB key or CD.  What I haven't figured out is can I get the wireless encryption to work without too much trouble.  I have a PCI device which uses ath_pci.  Does the Mythbuntu build client image include support for WPA and entering the encryption key?
<Frans-Willem> cp_: From what I looked at, it's rather difficult getting a wireless diskless setup working, it's probably best to just boot it using the LiveC
<Frans-Willem> CD
<MythbuntuGuest29> hello
<red6> after the last round of updates my remote stopped working, any pointers?
<harmony3264> hi, i have 3 machines:  all mythbuntu 8.04
<harmony3264> 1) master backend / frontend with hvr950 tuner
<harmony3264> 2) secondary backend / frontend with pchdtv5500 tuner
<harmony3264> 3) a laptop that is just a frontend.
<harmony3264> master works fine as standalone
<harmony3264> the other backend's tuner seems to work during channel scan but not otherwise.
<harmony3264> both remote frontends can browse the masters recorded shows,
<harmony3264> even seeing the full-motion preview but when i try to watch anything,
<harmony3264> or watch live tv, the frontend either crashes (laptop)
<harmony3264> or just returns to the menu after a brief pause.
<harmony3264> is this a common problem?
<harmony3264> how can i force the use of the pchdtv5500?
<harmony3264> some log excerpts at:
<harmony3264> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26990/
<harmony3264> thanks.
<obiter> can somebody help a setup problem?
<obiter> I have set up frontend and back end, and in the status menu I still get 'tuner1' unavailable, and 'tuner2 unavailable', and 'no guide data available'
<harmony3264> obiter:  i'm here asking a similar question
<harmony3264> so i'm not sure i can help but
<harmony3264> did you set up a "source" for guide data in mythtv-setup?
<obiter> yeah I think so
<harmony3264> then you have to connect that "source" to a tuner.
<obiter> its saying 'tuner unavailable' though
<obiter> I don't know how to be sure the tuner is installed correctly
<harmony3264> you can try a totally different app, like tvtime
<obiter> I think the driver comes with ubuntu, it's a dvico fusion card
<harmony3264> i have two other tuners and for each i had to build and/or install a kernel module.
<harmony3264> but i don't ahve any experience with your tuner.
<obiter> but I can't find either how to check that basic fact, and if it is automatically installed, how to check that its detected properly
<obiter> tvtime doesn't appear to support dvico fusion cards
<harmony3264> i think you need to search for what kernel module goes with your tuner.
<harmony3264> then you can use lsmod to see if it's loaded,
<harmony3264> or modprobe to load it.
<obiter> I'm very inexperienced with all this
<obiter> how would I search for what kernal module goes with my card?
<harmony3264> i'm about a month ahead of you:)
<harmony3264> i'd search google for mythbuntu OR mythtv and whatever keywords you think would narrow in on your tuner.
<obiter> yeah I've been at it over the last few days
<obiter> its kind of hard to follow, and there's not much specific information
<obiter> I thought dvico was pretty common
<harmony3264> they may be common but i've no experience.
<harmony3264> looks like they have a few models, which is your's?
<obiter> actually I'm not sure ... its dual <something> though
<obiter> if it autodetects, that's not an issue
<obiter> isn't there some equivalent to the windows device manager dialog?
<harmony3264> what os are you using, mythbuntu 8.04 (hardy)?
<obiter> yes
<obiter> well, the one from the 8.04 synaptic packet manager
<obiter> package
<harmony3264> so that's xfce or xubuntu if you want to search for stuff about it.
<harmony3264> what, i lost you.
<harmony3264> you installed ubuntu then added myth?
<obiter> I just found it in the package manager that comes with ubuntu
<obiter> so I guess 'yes' :-)
<obiter> it seems like a lot of people are getting it installed without these issues
<harmony3264> so i think you have gnome which does have something like windoze divice manager, i think, i'll go look if you want...
<obiter> yeah gnome
<obiter> its got something for third party drivers
<obiter> proprietary ones
<obiter> but I can't find a way to see the ordinary ones
<harmony3264> well, my advice is NOT to add myth as you have, but to start with mythbuntu instead of ubuntu, because it sets a lot up for you.
<harmony3264> but you still have to work out the tuner, even then.
<hads> It will work in installing from Ubuntu fine.
<obiter> does mythbuntu have all the regular ubuntu stuff as well?
<obiter> do you know how to determine if the tvtuner card has installed hads?
<hads> It's just a different installation, the same package repositories therefore the same software.
<harmony3264> try system->preferences->hardwareInformation
<hads> What do you mean by "installed"?
<hads> You could also try lspci or lshw
<harmony3264> hi hads, thanks.
<obiter> well its physically there, but I don't know how to determine if the drivers are loaded for it
<obiter> I think dvico fusion drivers come with ubuntu, but I can't find information about it except referenences in forums
<hads> If you've got a video device (/dev/video0) then something is loaded.
<harmony3264> obiter:  this looks relavent:
<harmony3264> http://www.fusionhdtv.co.kr/ENG/Support/FAQBeforeBuy.aspx?act=RD&id=26&pg=0&CATID=8&SCATID=37
<obiter> I don't have that menu option harmony, it probably is a package
<harmony3264> yeah, i may have added it.
<harmony3264> try lspci in the terminal as hads suggested, if it's a pci tuner.
<harmony3264> or lsusb if it's usb.
<obiter> no such file in dev hads
<obiter> I guess that's bad
<Nostahl> hey all what should the settings be for dvd player command
<Nostahl> it dosnt work when i make it the same as the default player
<Nostahl> so i changed the %s to %d and then i get what looks like scrambled tv but it dosnt have audio or movement
<Nostahl> any idea's
<harmony3264> obiter:  that package is hal-device-manager
<obiter> ok ... I've been searching the packagae manager :)
<obiter> I'm installing various things
<obiter> installed that .. now trying to find it
<Nostahl> where are settings for internal player
<Nostahl> it plays the movie but no audio
<Nostahl> for playing dvd's etc
<Nostahl> i get audio from playing movies that are on the hd already..
<obiter> aaah ... I've got 'dvico corporation unknown device'
<obiter> in 'pci devices'
<harmony3264> obiter:  bingo!  is it one of their current tuners?:
<harmony3264> http://www.fusionhdtv.co.kr/ENG/products/
<obiter> its a year or so old
<Nostahl> why do i get no audio with Internal player
<obiter> its a dvb T dual express
<crxdvr> on a new install, I get "No UPnP Backends Found"  then it takes me to database config. I have not come up with the info to make it happy. when I get to the finish of db setup, I return to "No UPnP......   and it starts over again
<Nostahl> anyone know why internal player has sound issues?
<crxdvr> first time using mythbuntu btw
<harmony3264> obiter:  good, now see if mythtv.org has a page about getting its driver installed.
<harmony3264> it's somewhere under this area:
<harmony3264> http://mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1
<obiter> yeah I'm there
<obiter> hmm ... my dvico fusion is not shown
<obiter> they have hdtv5
<harmony3264> yeah, i don't see your exact card there either.  this seems to be the closest:
<harmony3264> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#DViCO
<harmony3264> but search the net for "dvico fusion dual express mythtv"
<harmony3264> found:
<harmony3264> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/944948.html
<harmony3264> the 3rd post there looks like it might help.
<obiter> it looks like it
<obiter> it seems pretty intimidating though
<obiter> cloning
<crxdvr> I am really lost here, I have been reading forums, and googling. all I can figure is to wipe and reinstall. I hate thinking this. I have use linux too many years to apply the microsoft fix and re-install. I want to know what is broken whether I broke it or not
<obiter> I sympathise crxdvr, but I'm pretty much out of my depth
<harmony3264> obiter:  i don't know about those steps,
<harmony3264> but i had to clone a source tree to build the kernel module for my usb tuner,
<harmony3264> and it was no big deal, i just followed the steps exactly.
<harmony3264> but beware if ubuntu wants to upgrade your kernel
<harmony3264> becuase you may have to re-make your tuner module.
<hads> crxdvr: Just disable UPnP that should work.
<harmony3264> crxdvr:  me three!  there are often more experts here, might check back later.
<obiter> that kind of thing terrifies me :-)
<crxdvr> how do i disable upnp
<hads> mythfrontend -d
<hads> mythfrontend --help will tell you that.
<harmony3264> obiter:  yes, well you have to understand what you're doing,
<harmony3264> eg:  http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=175
<crxdvr> mythfrontend -d  does the same thing trying to start a backend does.
<crxdvr> hmmm some progress
<obiter> heh ... I read that
<obiter> its a bit scary
<harmony3264> obiter:  i've never seen a intentionally malicious how-to
<harmony3264> but, yeah, you've got to look up each command so you know...
<obiter> all I really need is to receive broadcast
<obiter> I don't care about all the extra features of mythtv
<crxdvr> changed server entry to LOCALHOST, this changed the error to "cannot log into database" so I changed the user from mythtv to root  and got through the setup
<crxdvr> but when I select watch tv I get nothing, it stays at the same menu
<obiter> yeah that's what I get
<obiter> its because it can't find my tv tuner card, I think
<obiter> which I found out by looking in info on that same screen
<crxdvr> it finds my card just fine
<crxdvr> I can even scan the channels
<crxdvr> in the setup
<obiter> stop gloating :-)
<crxdvr> by "scan the channels" I do not mean I ever get a picture
<crxdvr> I refer to the populate channels, portion of setup.
<crxdvr> I only have a hauppauge tuner card (it has a wintv sticker but is not detected as a pvr-*50, just as a V4L Analog capture card)
<harmony3264> crxdvr:  i got a pvr250 working for a friend, it was pretty straightforward if i remember right.
<harmony3264> her machine's still here if you want me to check anything on it for you.
<crxdvr> yes but mine is apparently not a pvr-*50  as I stated above
<harmony3264> sorry, i thought you said it wasn't detected as such.
<crxdvr> I am looking through the frontendlog now
<harmony3264> i think the backend manages the tuner so you might want to look at the backend log.
<crxdvr> well that is what I said, I dont know what it is, i am not the orig owner. I got it w/o a box and no info
<harmony3264> so it might be a pvr250?
<crxdvr> or a 150
<crxdvr> lspci does show it as a bt878 capture card
<crxdvr> now the mythbackend log does state that perm is denied on a *.nuv file when watch TV is started
<harmony3264> yeah, it seems like perm probs are very common during setup.
<crxdvr> I am gonna do something very silly, I am going to make the dir in question a+rw  since it is only ~/.mythtv it wont eat the whole system if it is a bad bad idea, but I can try to see a different error at least
<harmony3264> hads:  are you still around?
<obiter> I wonder what the most trouble free hdtv card for mythbuntu is?
<harmony3264> obiter:  i read it was the pchdtv5500 so i bought one,
<harmony3264> and can't get it to do anything other than detect some channels during setup scan.
<obiter> heh
<harmony3264> it has official open source linux drivers (but no windows support).
<obiter> I'd be happy to get one that was officially recommended for ubuntu
<obiter> like I said before, I only to simple tv watching ... no streaming required, no recording, don't care about the remote control even
<harmony3264> ubuntu doesn't really do much i think,
<harmony3264> it's really myth support, or v4l, that's needed.
<harmony3264> i think xine can do that.
<harmony3264> or something like xinehd, or maybe mplayer?
<harmony3264> or xawTv
<hads> harmony3264: Yes?
<hads> BTW permissions problems on mythbuntu seem to be commonly caused by putting the recordings directory inside your home directory.
<harmony3264> hads:  yeah, that's exactly how i shot myself in the foot, my first time out.
<harmony3264> hads:  could you glance at my logs?:
<harmony3264> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26990/
<crxdvr> well it's different
<crxdvr> harmony3264: it seemsthat it does allow me to choose a pvr-*50 card
<harmony3264> i think the 150 and 250 use the same driver.
<crxdvr> and now it spends some time in the blank screen b4 returning to the menu
<hads> harmony3264: Looks like your slave BE doesn't have the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/ directory
<hads> And yes the PVR150/250/350/500 all use the ivtv driver
<crxdvr> I get alot of "invalid arguments" in mythbackend.log
<harmony3264> hads:  thanks, but it is already there owner/group both mythtv.
<crxdvr> I see "Not IVTV Driver?" in the log just after HW Tuner 1->1
<crxdvr> so mythbuntu did not install an ivtv driver for my wintv card?
<harmony3264> hads: it's empty, i want the recordings to go in ~/Data/mythtv/recordings,
<harmony3264> which is also there, also owner/group mythtv, also empty.
<hads> Then it looks like you're slave isn't setup properly as it's trying to use /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/
<harmony3264> hads:  yeah, if you mean that frontend log line that starts with RingBuf,
<harmony3264> is it trying to open the master recordings locally?
<harmony3264> where is that in the setup?
<hads> Not sure, I don't use slave backends here, in mythtv-setup somewhere.
<crxdvr> I see the ivtv driver loaded, all looks good in dmesg
<harmony3264> hads:  ok, thanks.
<crxdvr> installing xawtv now
<crxdvr> I wish xdtv was in buntu, it looked promising
<crxdvr> kdetv is scanning channels and getting the vbi info too
<crxdvr> dont know if it will give me a picture yet though
<crxdvr> WOW a picture
<crxdvr> no sound yet
<harmony3264> but you're half way there!
<crxdvr> at least I know know the mythtv issue is fixable
<crxdvr> xawtx has a pic too
<crxdvr> no sound still
<crxdvr> well, I set arts to use alsa and restarted(grr I hate arts) I now have sound in kdetv, not in xawtv yet
<crxdvr> ok now mythtv gives me sound
<crxdvr> but no pic
<crxdvr> I drop back to desktop
<harmony3264> hah.  still, you're on the verge i think...
<crxdvr> I cant get it to stop playing tv either
<crxdvr> well tv-sound
<harmony3264> what if you restart alsa?
<crxdvr> I changed my card to v4l analog instead of pvr-*50
<crxdvr> I will now change it back
<crxdvr> nope, still returns to menu
<crxdvr> I opened one of the apps that can use the card, then closed it, that killed the audio track
<crxdvr> well I have an ati aiw in the box too. I will try pulling it tomorrow, it isnt supported in myth anyway
<crxdvr> I bet it is confusing myth
<crxdvr> though the other apps can see it
<crxdvr> if not use it
<aclose> i'm new to using Ubuntu (MythBuntu) with MythTv.
<aclose> where are the myth directories?
<aclose> tv, video, etc?
<aclose> i'm used to them being under /myth
<aclose> i'm guessing they're just located elsewhere in this distro..?
<aclose72_> good morning
<aclose72_> anybody home?
<aclose72_> are recordings and videos typically stored in /var/lib/mythtv ?
<darthanubis> yes
<aclose72_> thx darthanubis :)
<darthanubis> np
<aclose72_> i'm seting up storage groups on a separate disk
<darthanubis> I have too
<aclose72_> should i mount that disk under /var/lib/mythtv as well?
<darthanubis> first thing I do
<darthanubis> I would not
<darthanubis> I have my myth partition mounted to my /home/me/ partititon
<aclose72_> there isn't much detail on the wiki regarding setting up storage groups
<aclose72_> ok
<darthanubis> its easy
<aclose72_> you wouldn't happen to have a pointer to some docs, would you? :)
<darthanubis> I give myth its own partiton so I don't have to work about the / being full ever
<darthanubis> only the original mythtv wiki
<aclose72_> ok, that's what i was afraid of :}
<aclose72_> no worries
<darthanubis> what do you need help with?
<aclose72_> new machine, new distro, fresh install
<darthanubis> Just follow the storage directions and your all set
<darthanubis> ah
<aclose72_> i'll give it a shot
<aclose72_> thx
<darthanubis> your adventurous
<aclose72_> or stupid ;)
<darthanubis> I'm woke and here. I'll help you the best I can
<aclose72_> great, much appreciated
<darthanubis> But the original Mythtv docs are best.
<aclose72_> that's mainly where i've been looking
<darthanubis> I just built a new box
<darthanubis> and so this is a clean install I'm working on
<aclose72_> yeah, i currently have a myth setup running KnoppMyth
<aclose72_> have been pretty happy with it
<aclose72_> but am moving to digital and HD
<aclose72_> more RAM, lot's more processor
<aclose72_> hopefully HDMI out
<aclose72_> darthanubis, any particular reason you chose /home/me as your mount point for your storage?
<aclose72_> would something like /media/storage1 be ok?
<darthanubis> sure
<darthanubis> its all up to you
<darthanubis> I just found it easier to keep it close to me
<darthanubis> ;)
<aclose72_> i wasn't sure if there was a performance issue or something to do with mismounting...
<aclose72_> ok
<darthanubis> the mount point matters not
<aclose72_> my system disk ( / ) is a 320GB drive and storage will be soley on a 500GB drive
<aclose72_> so space shouldnt be an issue (immediately)
<aclose72_> but just wasn't sure what would happen if the stroage disk didn't mount correctly
<darthanubis> your fine
<darthanubis> 500gb is plenty
<aclose72_> yeah, my current setup has one disk at 300GB
<aclose72_> but it's SD only
<aclose72_> darthanubis, you wouldn't happen to have an HDHR, would you? :)
<darthanubis> nope
<aclose72_> following the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki gets me several channels after scanning.
<aclose72_> but they don't allow me to actually record or watch tv
<aclose72_> oh well.  i'll muddle through that one :)
<darthanubis> don't use the "scan for channels"
<darthanubis> use the "fetch channel lineup"
<aclose72_> yeah, i'm using the scan built in to the HDHR
<darthanubis> where you put in your schedules direct account info
<darthanubis> use fetch instead
<darthanubis> remove all channels you added
<aclose72_> k, i'll give that a try
<darthanubis> and fetch them instead
<aclose72_> fetch doesn't seem to do anything
<tafkaz_73> hi everyone. i get a "cannot mount volume" popup window everytime i insert a dvd
<tafkaz_73> using latest mythtv in ubuntu-hardy (gnome)
<tafkaz_73> i can klick ok on the message and the watch my dvd
<aclose72_> have you used your dvd player before?
<tafkaz_73> so the message is basically just unnecessary
<tafkaz_73> sorry ?
<aclose72_> just wondering whether or not you had configured your dvd player before or if this was the first time you were attempting to use it
<tafkaz_73> but its odd because i have to get my keyboard to get rid of the mesasge
<tafkaz_73> no i used it before
<tafkaz_73> i have this problem just after i installed a fresh hardy
<tafkaz_73> before i had hardy updated from gutsy without this prob
<tafkaz_73> i just would like to know if i can get gnome not to give me this message anymore
<aclose72_> i would assume so, but don't have an answer for you :)
<tafkaz_73> too bad
<aclose72_> any reason you're running gnome instead of something a little lighter weight?
<aclose72_> just curious
<tafkaz_73> dunno.....i guess its just cause i am used to it
<tafkaz_73> starts pretty fast here
<aclose72_> were you running gnome under gutsy?
<tafkaz_73> i am not too much into xfce
<tafkaz_73> yup
<aclose72_> just wondering whether gnome is doing .. ok :)
<tafkaz_73> i have installed mythbuntu on another machine (for a friend) and it worx ok
<tafkaz_73> but i didnt find it that much faster
<aclose72_> :) frustrating
<aclose72_> i'm in the middle of a reinstall right now
<aclose72_> first time didn't quite work out
<aclose72_> not sure what i did wrong
<tafkaz_73> first time mythtv install ?
<aclose72_> not exactly :)
<aclose72_> i've been running KnoppMyth on another box
<aclose72_> decided to give MythBuntu a go since Ubuntu seems to be a great distro
<aclose72_> my issues are more 'user error' than distro related i'm sure :)
<tafkaz_73> i dont know....i think the 8.04 is a bit buggy
<aclose72_> i'm not much of a linux guru ;)
<aclose72_> i've heard a bit of that :)
<tafkaz_73> i liked the combination of gutsy and myth much betrter
<tafkaz_73> i switched to hardy to be able to install the weekly builds again...:-)
<aclose72_> are you running Ubuntu with Myth installed?  or the MythBuntu distro?
<tafkaz_73> first
<aclose72_> which i guess is basically the same...
<tafkaz_73> kind of
<aclose72_> i haven't tried that route yet
<tafkaz_73> i installed mythbuntu on that other machine....
<aclose72_> still working through the preconfigured distros
<tafkaz_73> didnt think it was much easier
<aclose72_> not quite brave enough to get linux tweaked and then attempt Myth
<aclose72_> someday :)
<tafkaz_73> there's still lots of steps to take after an installation of mythbuntu to get everything working
<tafkaz_73> dont think its much different
<darthanubis> Hardy is no more "buggy" for me than anything else.
<darthanubis> aclose72_, use the mythbuntu command center to setup things
<tafkaz_73> darthanubis, are you saying everything can be setup from there ?
<aclose72_> yeah, have been
<aclose72_> it's pretty nice
<darthanubis> yes
<tafkaz_73> i dont think exactly everything can be done
<aclose72_> no, but it's a pretty good start
<darthanubis> it allows the backend to be setup
<tafkaz_73> you are right there
<darthanubis> anything not there is in the frontend obviuosly
<darthanubis> I have to actually mention this?
<aclose72_> darthanubis, i'm walking through the mythtv-setup right now
<tafkaz_73> but when you try to get your imon running for example...
<darthanubis> imon?
<tafkaz_73> the lcd remote combination i had on my silverstone case
<tafkaz_73> ron frazier helped me there
<aclose72_> looking at the storage groups tab, is that where i'd list the mount points i set during the disk partitioning?
<darthanubis> mcc took care of my remote effortlessly
<tafkaz_73> never got that working from there...
<tafkaz_73> but maybe my hardware was to exotic
<darthanubis> aclose72_, yes
<aclose72_> thx :)
<aclose72_> well, here goes
<aclose72_> rebooting :)
<tafkaz_73> seems like i resolved the "cannot mount volume" issue by changing the appropriate fstab line
<tafkaz_73> i now have /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom   auto user,noauto          0       0
<tafkaz_73> no not really....as soon as i change the way mythfrontend should handle dvds the gnome message is there again
<tafkaz_73> i can live with this now...but mybe its some mythtv bug
<jimboprobs> Hi. I'm trying to get Mythbuntu running on a PAL TV. Myth GUI works fine but when I go to "watch TV" the screen rolls as if the freq or res is wrong. I have to restart X to get it back. It's reporting 60Hz in the configuration screens, which I thought should maybe be 50Hz, but there's no way of changing it at 60Hz is the only option in the drop downs.
<aclose72_> i'm actually able to tune channels this time around :)
<aclose72_> but there are a bunch of garbage music only channels that the HDHR picked up that crash the frontend
<aclose72_> i'll see if i can get rid of them through mythweb
<MythbuntuGuest98> any one else who have problems with lirc with it87 on the latest mythbuntu 8.04?
<MythbuntuGuest98> i have a asus digimatrix the lirc modules loads and I can see raw code when testing the remote with irrecord
<MythbuntuGuest98> sorry I mean mode2
<MythbuntuGuest98> with irw I see nothing at all...  and I'm using the provided lirc digimatrix conf file
<aclose72_> hmm, i apparently don't have access to mysql through mythweb
<aclose72_> i don't see anything in mythtv-setup that deals with mythweb
<aclose72_> any idea where those settings would be?
<aclose72_> when going through my initial install i set my mythweb user to mythweb
<aclose72_> would that mean i need a mythweb user added to my db to actually use mythweb? :)
<aclose72_> my mysql.txt file only shows the user mythtv
<Trimble_Epic> hi!
<aclose72_> hi
<Trimble_Epic> :)
<Trimble_Epic> I want to use VLC with my myth... for mythvideo.  I have some video files that won't play right, but vlc plays them fine on my windows box
<MK> hey i think i have everything setup but when i click on "watch tv" nothing happens, screen flashes very quickly and resumes normal menu operation. are there any common problems like this i can check for?
<Trimble_Epic> make sure your tv card is configured right
<Trimble_Epic> i think it pops back that fast when i can't find the tv card
<aclose72_> Trimble, i'm pretty sure you can configure VLC to be your player of choice for video
<aclose72_> look under settings on the frontend
<Trimble_Epic> i think so too, aclose72_ ...
<aclose72_> MK, have you already set up your video sources and inputs?
<Trimble_Epic> So, i'm reading the mythtv.org wiki, and it says vlc has a config file at #~/.vlc/vlcrc
<aclose72_> and run mythfilldatabase
<Trimble_Epic> but I can't find it
<aclose72_> it's probably not there cause you haven't used/created it :)
<Trimble_Epic> do i need to create it from scratch?  or should vlc create it?
<aclose72_> if you try invoking VLS from the cli as mythtv it will probably add the .vlc file
<aclose72_> i think vlc will create it the first time you use it
<MK> aclose72_, I have gone through the video sources and inputs, not 100% sure they are correct but i believe so. i have run mythfilldatabase (asks after save) if that is correct
<Trimble_Epic> hmm.. i'm using putty to log into my myth as my own user.. could the config file be created under the mythtv user?
<Trimble_Epic> or does mythbuntu make a mythtv user?
<Trimble_Epic> idont rmemeber
<MK> aclose72_, I have video source using EIT
<aclose72_> mythbuntu does make a mythtv user
<Trimble_Epic> i can't speel either :P
<aclose72_> :)
<aclose72_> MK, i know absolutely nothing about EIT, sorry
<Trimble_Epic> so, could the vlcrc file be in the mythtv user's home dir?
<aclose72_> possbly
<Trimble_Epic> i need to figure out how to find the mythtv user's home idr
<Trimble_Epic> dir
<aclose72_> but i'm guessing not until you actually use VLC
<MK> aclose72_, I think it's just to use the real time channel listings instead of pulling them down from a website?
<Trimble_Epic> i think i've run vlc on this box before
<aclose72_> MK, XML data i believe
<aclose72_> not quite sure where it comes from :)
<MK> aclose72_, is there a way to manually run mythfilldatabase?
<aclose72_> it's magic ;)
<aclose72_> yeh > mythfilldatabase
<MK> haha
<aclose72_> if you're logged in as mythtv from the console you can just run 'mythfilledatabase'
<MK> aclose72_, One more question, is there a place to setup where you watch tv? I have a wintv card input and want to watch tv on the lcd monitor attached to my ATI card. Is this default or is it trying to send output somewhere else?
<aclose72_> what do you have connected to your mythbox now in terms of monitors/screens?
<aclose72_> just he lcd?
<MK> just lcd
<aclose72_> k
<aclose72_> everything should go there by default
<MK> hmm
<aclose72_> do you have mythfrontend up and running?
<aclose72_> if you see a terminal or desktop, i'm guessing not :)
<MK> i go in and out of the frontend, it is running atm
<aclose72_> if you're in terminal right now you can type 'mythfrontend &'
<aclose72_> ok
<aclose72_> i guess i'm not following you then
<aclose72_> you have mythfrontend running, what's the prob? :)
<MK> well when i select "Watch tv" nothing happens
<aclose72_> ok
<aclose72_> did you already go through mythtv-setup?
<aclose72_> you've added your capture cards
<aclose72_> created video sources
<aclose72_> added those video sources to your capture cards?
<Trimble_Epic> vlc
<Trimble_Epic> oops
<MK> i believe so, i have a captured card entry and setup a video source
<aclose72_> :)
<aclose72_> did you assign the video source to the capture card you set up?
<MK> default input for capture card is Television (shouldbe i believe), its got the bt878 driver...
<MK> i created a video source called "cable"
<MK> not much in that one
<MK> hmm i didnt set an input i dont think
<MK> for input "Television" there was no entry just selected video source to "cable" that souund right?
<aclose72_> in the mythtv-setup screen there are five main sections that you'll see
<MK> i think i found it, its scanning channels now
<MK> adding channels
<aclose72_> ok :)
<aclose72_> sorry i'm not very clear
<MK> signal strength 0% atm though
<MK> i'll see what it does before spamming the channel get back to you :)
<MK> aclose72_, Thanks for your help! I needed to scan channels :)
<aclose72_> good, glad you're working :)
<MK> aclose72_, quick question, how do i find the default keys to change channels with keyboard? Home shopping network is quite boring..
<aclose72_> heh
<aclose72_> that's all you get ;)
<MK> haha
<aclose72_> you should be able to use your up/down arrow keys to scroll through the channels
<aclose72_> hit enter when you find a channel you want to actually switch to
<MK> ok that worked, but i must have other issues it keeps locking up
<aclose72_> it may be trying to tune a channel you don't really get
<aclose72_> or that's encrypted, or just weak signal...
<aclose72_> when you try going up or down do you see other chanel options?
<darthanubis> aclose72_, how'd it go?
<MK> aclose72_, I'm using a very very old wintv card, maybe it is to weak? I only get about 3 seconds before it locks up. I can change channels but then it locks up
<MK> they are basic channels
<aclose72_> sorry MK, connection issues
<aclose72_> did you get my last statement
<MK> aclose72_, np, no i did not
<aclose72_> are you able to scroll through channels in the OSD before actually seleting one?
<aclose72_> or does it immediately go to the next channel when you hit the up/down arrow?
<aclose72_> somewhere in setup there is a way to view channels in the OSD instead of going directly to them
<MK> ok let me look for that i think it goes on its own
<aclose72_> if you're set up that way, you can look through the channels before actually jumping to one
<MK> yea goes right away
<aclose72_> i have a bunch of music channels tht show up but don't tune
<aclose72_> they give me the same prob you're hving
<aclose72_> once you've figured out what you can tune, you can clean up your list of channels through mythweb
<aclose72_> which is what 'm attempting to do right now :)
<MK> hmm looks like i had that on before, it is now changing when i up arrow
<aclose72_> you may be able to get to those settings through the front end...
<aclose72_> let me see if i can find it
<MK> i found it, but it locks up both ways =/ hmmm
<aclose72_> if you jump back into mythtv-setup there is a channel editor
<aclose72_> you can look through that and see what channels you scanned
<aclose72_> and how many there are
<aclose72_> this might be more help than i've been:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/EIT
<MK> ooo lemme look
<aclose72_> ok, i know mythweb is installed because i selected it as an option
<aclose72_> and i can 'kinda' get to the mythweb page from a browser
<aclose72_> but i'm not seeing an httpd.conf file in /etc/apache2
<aclose72_> looking at the ubuntu help wiki, that's where it's supposed to be, isn't it? :)
<aclose72_> find shows that i don't have an httpd.conf file on the filesystem
<aclose72_> is that possible and i'm still able to have apache running?
<tgm4883_laptop> aclose72_, thomas@ovit:~$ locate httpd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/phpmyadmin/lighttpd.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> thomas@ovit:~$
<aclose72_> thx
<aclose72_> i haven't had any luck with locate
<aclose72_> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<aclose72_> i'm guessing the db hasn't been populated since this is a new install
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, maybe you should restate the original problem so I know what i'm dealing with
<aclose72_> :)
<aclose72_> in attempting to run mythweb i get a database access denied error message
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<aclose72_> looking at the mythtv wiki for setting up mythweb, i dn't see some of the files referenced
<aclose72_> but it is installed and running, hence the msg
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, I'm pretty sure I know the issue, just checking with someone who helped me fix it
<aclose72_> You are most likely receiving this message because you
<aclose72_> have failed to configure mythweb's database login info.
<aclose72_> Please see INSTALL for instructions.
<Trimble_Epic> i really s hould get around to fixing my myth's TV stuff.. right now i've been usingit ONLY for mythtvideo :(
<aclose72_> i'm about 50/50
<aclose72_> i do have a working mythbox that records some tv :)
<aclose72_> mostly for my son
<aclose72_> i get to watch a lot more Thomas the Train and Bob the Builder than i normally would ;)
<Trimble_Epic> im no longer thrilled with mythvideo's brower system.. i have far too many videos online
<tgm4883_laptop> aclose72_, ok, this is what you need to do
<tgm4883_laptop> first, get your db passwork from mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> should be in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> then do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common'
<aclose72_> looks like it was encrypted, but i know what i thought i set it to :)
<tgm4883_laptop> and stick that password in there
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not encrypted
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik it's not, it's just random
<tgm4883_laptop> and the user should be mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> after than then sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<aclose72_> cool, i'll give that a try
<aclose72_> thanks tgm :)
<aclose72> tgm, it's working now
<aclose72> i installed updates and it must've reset whatever i screwed up :)
<aclose72> thanks for your help
<aclose72> anybody know where i go to find out what the xmltvid's are for my area?
<tgm4883_laptop> schedules direct
<aclose72> thx again tgm :)
<aclose72> i guess it's a good thing i only get 10 channels :)
<aclose72> sweet, i've actually got data now
<aclose72> i'll have to save this config off somewhere for next time :)
<acc-_> this is pretty much off-topic
<acc-_> but when i get kicked off or dropped, how do i get back in with the same nick?
<acc-_> for some reason the nick i registered with is still 'in use' on other servers
<acc-_> and when i try to identify with NickServ i doesn't seem to matter
<tgm4883_laptop> acc-_, I believe it is
<tgm4883_laptop>  /nickserv ghost nick
<Cr3ol> hello noob here... anyone point me in the right direction? new install and I want to be able to access my existing video files from myth. I already mounted the drive onto the backend/frontend server. Now what?
<rhpot1991> Cr3ol: tell mythvideo to look at them
<rhpot1991> setup>media settins>video settins>general
<Cr3ol> sweet! that is what I was looking for. Thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> np
<rhpot1991> you have to go into the video manager under setup and let it scan that directory before you can watch them too
<Cr3ol> i was able to browse right into them and play but i'll have it scan anyway to see the difference thks again
<Cr3ol> is there anything special that needs to be done to watch dvds? Mine have very poor quality
<tgm4883_laptop> Cr3ol, unfortunatly Mythbuntu (nor MythTV) can increase the quality of your DVD's.  In order to get better quality DVD's I suggest you peruse websites such as rottentomatoes.com in order to find a better quality DVD.  You may also find better quality DVD's look for DVD's that have won some sort of award.  Lastly if you are truely unhappy with the quality of DVD's you may find yourself writing letters to movie studios d
<tgm4883_laptop> emanding that they don't waste money on DVD's such as Gigli and The Hottie and the nottie
<teprrr> tgm4883_laptop, erm, can't you set some filters for mplayer/xine to use?
<tgm4883_laptop> teprrr, there is no filter than I know of that will correct bad plots and poor acting
<teprrr> tgm4883_laptop, I think I've seen even some article about that
<teprrr> mhh.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-06
<mazda01>  anyone know how I would integrate mythtv-status into my script that I want to run which basically checks to make sure the slave backend is running and if not, start it.
<Essobi> Morning all.
<read_ca> hello - can anyone help a newbie with some EPG and TV channel config for the UK?
<Egghead> any know of a good how to for a newb to compiling for kernel module for lirc in ubuntu (mythbuntu 9.04)?
<Seeker`> what do you need to compile it for?
<Egghead> trying to use irgousb receiver, but it seems to stop working after awhile, i found a patch that seems like it might fix the problem
<Egghead> been googling, but only finding how to's on recomiling the kernel itself, was thinkinh the kernal module might be tricker then just compiling a c proggie
<Seeker`> are you sure the patch hasnt been applied somewhere already?
<Egghead> yes
<Egghead> there is a bug report at launchpad, #364699, but it ended up in triage :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-07
<sceo1> Hey all - I bought a subscription to Pandora, and got the "Desktop App" (it's an AIR app).  I added it successfully to my "media library" menu, but when it starts it's "underneath" my mythfrontend.  I tried devil's pie to try and get it to focus and stay on top of other windows, but it's still underneath.  I can keep fiddling with devil's pie if that's my best option, but didn't know if anyone knew a better solution more readily.
<Essobi> Morning.
<gbee> how frequently are new 0.21-fixes packages made available and which repo carries the latest?
<wombo> Normally weekly on a Friday
<wombo> I normally use the PPA, the others used to have occasional hiccups
<wombo> gbee; /\
<gbee> wombo: ok thanks, using what's in the official repo right now but it's nearly 6 months old
<wombo> ahh
<wombo> I have found there weekly trunks to be pretty good, I use that now for my production with the graphite these
<wombo> these = theme
<gbee> looking for -fixes for the production frontend, trunk gets built from source
<gbee> I'd still be building -fixes from source but I figured since I've switched that machine to mythbuntu I might as well save myself the effort, it's not as though I need to test patches against 0.21 anymore
<wombo> yeah
<wombo> I actually built my trunk dev system with the mythbuntu packages
<wombo> then removed it
<wombo> as all I was modifying was the mythweb bits
<wombo> but nothing has been accepted and work got busy so I lost my enthusiasm.
<gbee> everyone is just too busy
<wombo> yeah thought so
<gbee> plus things are always quieter in the spring/summer months, as long as the sun is shining who wants to be stuck behind a monitor in their spare time?
<wombo> But its winter here :)
<wombo> Look at this article http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzM2OA
<wombo> maybe in the .23 release
<wombo> it should be easier than VDPAU as alot of the supporting infrastructure is there now
<gbee> vast majority of developers and contributors are in the Northern hemisphere ;)
<gbee> wombo: depends if VA-API exposes everything we want to use in VDPAU, it didn't the last time Isaac looked
<wombo> Yeah I saw the stats for the website last night and it was sqewed towards the US massively. Alot more that I expected
<wombo> I was actually thinking XvBA, but it looks like the same person has been involved in both XvBA and VA-API
<wombo> ahh I see
<gbee> VA-API wraps VDPAU, XvBA and Intels stuff, but that's meaningless if it doesn't expose the features we really want to use in vdpau/XvBA, so supporting VA-API might be worthwhile for Intel but whether it saves us supporting multiple APIs is still in question
<wombo> ahh ok
<wombo> so until it exposes all the required functionality through the one common API set it is of no use other than for intel cards
<gbee> aye
<gbee> depends if ATi release the specs for XvBA, right now the person who has seen them is the VA-API dev, so we might be stuck with va-api for XvBA
<wombo> hope not
<wombo> is VA-API open source?
<tmetro> Running mythtv-frontend 0.21.0+fixes20789-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu3 on an Ubuntu 9.04 desktop, and I'm seeing an intermittent problem with the front-end becoming unresponsive after selecting "Watch Recording" (presumably attempting to load the show data). I saw this a few weeks ago, but it seemed to go away after the next weekly update. It came back recently and for the past few weeks and has been consistently doing this since. Nothing particularly interes
<Seeker`> I keep on getting ac-tex errors from the frontend
<Seeker`> any ideas?
<Seeker`> the sound going to my AV receiver also keeps on cutting out
<Seeker`> it is unbelieveably annoying
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-08
<notlistening> Hi is the 64 but mythubuntu iso going to run on an atom 330 ion system?
<notlistening> <notlistening> *bit
<Essobi> notlistening: Umm... don't think that's 64 bit... or even a compat archi...
<tmetro> That was my initial impression of Atom too, but the other day I looked it up and read:
<tmetro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<tmetro> "Atom implements the x86 (IA-32) instruction set; x86-64 is so far only activated for the Atom 230 and 330 desktop models. N and Z series Atom models cannot run x86-64 code."
<Essobi> welp.. give it a twirl then
<tmetro> So it's just a power-saving x86 compatible CPU, where more instructions are implemented in microcode, rather than hardware, and thus take more cycles.
<Essobi> ...
<Essobi> I guess it takes less power to cycle the microcode then to flop the gates on real hardware..
<notlistening> i'll whirl it up as soon as i get the ATX power connector adaptor tomorrow
<Essobi> Morning.
<fdlinux> hi
<rhpot1991> hi
<wombo> hi
<fdlinux> having a problem with setting the date to rtc alarm with MythWakeSet , will give the output
<fdlinux> frederik@myth:~$ sudo sh /usr/bin/MythWakeSet.sh
<fdlinux> date: invalid date `  +0200'
<fdlinux> if i do it manually , it works , so that's no problem
<fdlinux> or doesn't anyone have a goot howto because there are alot for it
<fdlinux> i am also running 9.04
<fdlinux> i know i got it working 7 months ago  , but don't remember how
<fdlinux> anyone got a idea ?
<superm1> fdlinux, try using bash instead of sh
<superm1> sh assumes POSIX compatibility
<fdlinux> then it doesn't find the file
<superm1> eg sudo bash /usr/bin/MythWakeSet.sh fails because it cant find the file?
<superm1> but sudo sh /usr/bin/MythWakeSet.sh works?
<superm1> that's bizarre
<fdlinux> if i do it as root is says can't open bash
<superm1> is your bash messed up?
<superm1> does 'which bash' work?
<fdlinux> out /bin/bash
<fdlinux> output
<superm1> and 'sudo which bash' doesn't work?
<fdlinux> same output
<superm1> then it should be working just fine
<fdlinux> stil the problem
<fdlinux> anyone here using MythWakeSet ? or something else?
<fdlinux> using the script for ubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/ACPIWake
<bobbob1016> For some reason mythbuntu started going to sleep on me after 5 minutes of watching a video.  I've tried the xset dpms thing, and all my settings say never go to sleep, any ideas?
<bobbob1016> Seems like it started after an update.
<fdlinux> anyone?
<fdlinux> otherwise i do a reinstall , maybe i did something terrible wrong
<bobbob1016> fdlinux: Just so you know, people here aren't ignoring you, they aren't here usually.  So "otherwise I do a reinstall" doesn't help, patience does though.
<fdlinux> i shall wait , my gf should be here in minutes so the mce will be there for movies:)
<hanfm> hallo, ich habe ein frisches mythbuntu 9.04 aufgesetzt, das system fährt auch hoch und die xfce4 oberfläche funktioniert einwandfrei, allerdings sieht man in mythtv nur einen grauen hintergrund mit schwarzen balken. weiß jemand woran dass liegen könnte
<Joker_-_> Hey. I'm getting artifacts when listening to TV. Could it be related to the fact I have resized the screen? (NVidia drivers + tv-out + crt TV = 1 inche missing all around the screen). Mythbuntu 64 bits, nvidia geforce 9800, proprietary drivers.
<Joker_-_> hauppauge pvr-150 tv-tuner
<Seeker`> what sort of artifacts?
<Joker_-_> Hard to describe, it's not like the artifacts you get when overclocking a video card too hard, but the screen flickers.
<Joker_-_> it's not all the time either
<Joker_-_> I was suspecting a poor signal but now the tv-tuner is hooked directly to the cable tv, no splitter or anything... still get that flickering.
<Joker_-_> and the image is "as sharp as cable can be" if I check it directly trough the TV.
<Joker_-_> I have found that the signal seems to have much noise when getting out of the tv-tuner card tho
<Joker_-_> oh, discard that, I forgot it's not a tv-out the tv-tuner has.
<Joker_-_> I tought I found the problem when I first tryed that but it's not a tv-out, it's an FM-in... :)
<Joker_-_> well, discard the noise thing, not the whole problem :)
<Joker_-_> any idea?
<Seeker`> is it horizontal lines when the screen pans?
<Joker_-_> nope, more like parts of the image are getting anywhere... liek a corrupted jpeg image
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> was wondering if it was the image tearing
<Joker_-_> it seems to be worse from time to time. Getting a real cause --> effect isnt simple but I'd say when the contrast is higher, it's worse. There is defenitly a pattern tho.
<Seeker`> what do you mean "aren't getting anywhere"?
<Joker_-_> sometimes when listening to a channel where 2 camera are kind of static, switching from one to an other. one can flicker all the time, and the other wont
<Joker_-_> probably related to the background or something like that
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> no idea then
<Joker_-_> Seeker`: as if the image was deconstructed in pieces and reconstructed with some pieces randomly getting anywhere on the screen
<Joker_-_> just like a jpeg corruption. Parts of the image gets miss-aligned and all..
<Seeker`> sure it isn't a bad signal?
<Joker_-_> it could be the tv-tuner that encodes in mpeg2 and somehow bugs for some reasons...
<Joker_-_> Seeker`: I can't be 100% sure as I can't "see" the signal the tuner gets versus the noise the computer gives to it, but if I hook the tv directly to that same cable, it's cristal clear
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> my tuner is worse at getting a signal than the TV
<Seeker`> haven't tried my 150 in ages
<Joker_-_> I tought it was a signal problem since it was working fine in a previous appartment where I had cable, then mooved and didnt had cable and it started to do that. Now I got the cable back and it stills does it so...
<Joker_-_> yeah I tend to agree with that, I should try a signal booster maybe?
<Seeker`> if you've got one it can't hurt
<Joker_-_> I tryed to put a video between the cable and my mythtv box btu ti didnt helped at all..
<Joker_-_> maybe the video doesnt have such a big boost.
<Seeker`> maybe
<Joker_-_> I had a real cable booster in my previous appartment where it worked tho...
<Joker_-_> so it might just be it.
<Seeker`> i'd say give it a go
<Joker_-_> I'll see if I can find a new one. Hope it's not too expensive
<Seeker`> you can always return it if it doesn't help :P
<Joker_-_> good point
<Joker_-_> 15$ they got some in stock
<Joker_-_> imma try that
<Joker_-_> I'll keep you posted
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> good luck
<Seeker`> this is *really* bugging me now
<Seeker`> stuttering video / audio
<Seeker`> for no appearent reason
<Seeker`> anyone?
<SHADOW_V1> Seeker`, whats the problem
<Seeker`> sound randomly cuts out for half a second or so
<Seeker`> usually as a Tv program is changing scene
<SHADOW_V1> from where recordings
<SHADOW_V1> live tv
<SHADOW_V1> wha
<Seeker`> both
<SHADOW_V1> ok when did it start happeneing
<Seeker`> SHADOW_V1: last few days
<SHADOW_V1> what are you recording over
<Seeker`> recording freeview using a hauppage nova-t 500
<SHADOW_V1> could be wheather or the satellite needs to be moved
<SHADOW_V1> not too shure on sattellite stuff
<Seeker`> the signal is fine
<Seeker`> its not sattelite
<Seeker`> its DVB-T
<SHADOW_V1> oh ok
<SHADOW_V1> you dont get any video problems just sound problems
<Seeker`> its more sound problems than video
<SHADOW_V1> but you still get video problems
<Seeker`> occasionally the screen goes black for 1/2 second, but rarely
<SHADOW_V1> because i expereince problems close to that here with sound popping and hissing and you see artifacts on the screen
<SHADOW_V1> but thats due to poor signal quality
<Seeker`> no, its as if the sound just stops, my AV receiver shows that it isn't receiving any audio, then it displays "Linear PCM", like the audio stream is closing then opening again
<SHADOW_V1> could it be a stream problem
<Seeker`> dont think so, video continues as normal
<Seeker`> hmm, i'm tail -f'ing the mythfrontend log
<Seeker`> it just did it again
<Seeker`> 2009-07-08 22:48:15.321 AutoExpire: CalcParams(): Max required Free Space: 3.0 GB w/freq: 15 min
<Seeker`> I wouldn't have thought that it would have problems with doing stuff at once
<Seeker`> its running on a Core 2 Q6700
<Seeker`> but the sound disappearing does'nt always coincide with stuff appearing in the logs
<Seeker`> ah! no! I've been tailing the wrong thing
<Seeker`> I've been tailing the backend
<Seeker`> 2009-07-08 22:50:20.270 WriteAudio: buffer underrun
<Seeker`> get that in the front end
<Seeker`> SHADOW_V1: still there?
<Evil_Ether> I have a Hauppauge Nova-S Plus on an upgraded 9.04 and it stopped working in the middle of the day with out a reboot. Myth backend says 'could not get card info #0 subtype: unknown'.
<Evil_Ether> dmesg http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m69347db3
<Joker_-_> For the records, I enabled some opengl thing that was said to reduce flickering, disabled DVI (or something liek that - for captions) and it worked
<Joker_-_> it's not flickering anymore
<Joker_-_> thx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-09
<frogonwheels> Oh - I'm using the 'fixed' weekly build repo.
<MythbuntuGuest61> what dvb-s card should i buy for Mythbuntu ?
<MythbuntuGuest61> Will the Hauppauge Wintv-Nova-s work?
<MythbuntuGuest61> Or what card would you recomend ?
<fdlinux> anyone here?
<fdlinux> anyone know a configuration that works with rtc0 wake up
<Evil_Ether> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and a nova-s dvb card mythtv fails to recognise it and dmesg shows a frontend and dvb_register failure. logs at  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m44e35901
<Evil_Ether> i have also compiled the latest driver from here http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<mandje> i installed freenx server. login from windows box over lan will authenticate but then it fails. anyone got it working?
<Essobi> Good Morning. :)
<fdlinux> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<neoteny_2nd> i'm trying to install 9.04 and it's hanging at * Starting Ubiquity.  the posts i've found about ubiquity are all from before the release and claim to have been fixed.  where should start looking?
<superm1> neoteny_2nd, sounds like that would mean that the X server isn't starting
<superm1> i'd look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some hints
<neoteny_2nd> superm1, thanks.
<superm1> neoteny_2nd, also try to boot up into the "Try Mythbuntu without any changes to my computer" mode
<superm1> it would then fallback to bulletproof-x
<superm1> rather than insisting upon ubiquity only mode running
<neoteny_2nd> superm1, i did that and it's hanging at the same point.  i wonder if it's the builtin unichrome crappy card that's causing me grief
<superm1> neoteny_2nd, well did you see what /var/log/Xorg.0.log looks like?
<neoteny_2nd> superm1, hmmm nothing in the Xorg log looks off.
<neoteny_2nd> i have two more machines like this one.  i'll see if it will load on either of them.
<neoteny> superm1, plugged it into a monitor instead of the tv and it looks like it wants to finish the installation.
<superm1> neoteny, ah that's good
<superm1> so X didn't like starting up on a tv is all
<neoteny> yeah.  but that's not good if it stays that way :)
<drmacro> trying to figure out my first attempt at building a myth box. Confused about video card to get. Have digital cable(hd), blue ray, receiver (hd). do I need an analog card?
<neoteny_2nd> installing using a video monitor and then switching to the tv seems to have done the trick.  now to get the rest of it set up!
<TheSubaruJunkie> Anyone here not busy?
<TheSubaruJunkie> i just have a stupid question about MythTV & Windows Networks
<Seeker`> helps if you tell us what they question is
<TheSubaruJunkie> was waiting for some sort of reply
<TheSubaruJunkie> im wondering if MythTV will be able to see shared network folders that are on my WinPC
<Seeker`> should be able to if you use samba
<Seeker`> as far as I am aware anyway
<rhpot1991> TheSubaruJunkie: yes
<rhpot1991> !windows%
<neoteny_2nd> generally speaking should you be able to use your remove as a mouse?
<Zinn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rhpot1991> neoteny_2nd: s/remove/remote/ ?
<neoteny_2nd> rhpot1991, yeah
<rhpot1991> neoteny_2nd: if you had one of them gyroscopic ones sure, a regular remote might be a bit tougher
<drmacro> any recommendations for a interface to a digital cable box
<rhpot1991> firewire if you can
<rhpot1991> drmacro: ^
<TheSubaruJunkie> thanks for the help guys
<neoteny_2nd> i have a wii and googling makes me think lircmd should work, no?
<rhpot1991> TheSubaruJunkie: did you look at that link?
<rhpot1991> neoteny_2nd: you can make a wiimote talk to your box with bluetooth, I never got far enough to work it into mythtv though, should be doable
<TheSubaruJunkie> no not yet, but i will
<TheSubaruJunkie> i just dont want to install a backend on my windows PC
<TheSubaruJunkie> and my frontend PC only has a 30gig HDD
<neoteny_2nd> rhpot1991, i don't have bluetooth but might get it if lircmd doesn;t do the trick
<rhpot1991> not sure how lirc would work at all, its not an IR device
<neoteny_2nd> rhpot1991, not for the wii for a regular remote.  if lircmd works with a regular remote that's enough for me i think
<drmacro> rhpot1991: I do believe there is a firewire port on the box...but, does myth know how to talk to it?
<rhpot1991> !firewire | drmacro
<Zinn> drmacro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<drmacro> rhpot1991: thanks!
<rhpot1991> np
<neoteny_2nd> ok.  now for sound!
<polux_> hi
<polux_> I installed mythubuntu and I'm not able to load the mythtvfrontend.real­. I get a grey and black squary screen...
<polux_> I don't know what to do.
<SHADOW_V> polux_, does mythtvbackend setup work
<polux_> neither it does
<Seeker`> is it a grey and black squary screen with an X for a cursor?
<polux_> there is no cursor at all
<Seeker`> and are the squares really really small?
<polux_> do you want me to send you a screen capture ?
<Seeker`> no thanks
<polux_> I get a black screen with a grey rectangle at the bottom
<TheSubaruJunkie> i get the same thing
<TheSubaruJunkie> i got a black screen, with the outline of a rectangle in the center
<TheSubaruJunkie> an embossed rectangle
<TheSubaruJunkie> no text
<polux_> exactly
<TheSubaruJunkie> this happend to me earlier when i installed Ubuntu + mythTV seperatly
<TheSubaruJunkie> this time I downloaed the .iso for Mythbuntu, and now im getting the same thing durring Setup
<polux_> do you have a ATI video card ?
<TheSubaruJunkie> yeah
<TheSubaruJunkie> its a laptop
<polux_> me too
<TheSubaruJunkie> with an x300 mobile chip
<polux_> I think it's related to that... That's what I was kind of seeing on the web...
<TheSubaruJunkie> oh yeah?
<TheSubaruJunkie> lemme know whatyou come up with
<TheSubaruJunkie> when you hit enter, did you get a blank form looking screen?
<polux_> yes
<TheSubaruJunkie> wierd
<TheSubaruJunkie> 52 people and i guess we're the only 2 who have heard of this problem
<polux_> hehe
<TheSubaruJunkie> this is a test box though, and my real mediaPC runs a nvidia chip
<TheSubaruJunkie> maybe i will test it on that
<TheSubaruJunkie> maybe i will run the liveCD portion on the media box
<polux_> yes try that
<polux_> I reboot !
<polux_> see you later
<TheSubaruJunkie> you reboot?
<TheSubaruJunkie> did it work?
<polux_> no
<TheSubaruJunkie> oh ok
<polux_> hehe
<TheSubaruJunkie> i will stay here
<TheSubaruJunkie> everybody else here idle?
<fdlinux> nope , but haven't had that problem so can't help
<fdlinux> having other problem with waking up on rtc  alarm , mythbuntu won't work here but just installed fedora 10 and did tests and that works
<TheSubaruJunkie> i just tried it on my mediabox, and i saw colors but no text
<TheSubaruJunkie> in MythTV
<TheSubaruJunkie> Mythbuntu wont load on my laptop anymore
<TheSubaruJunkie> i dont want to go back to Vista Media Center
<TheSubaruJunkie> but i guess I will if i have to
<Seeker`> have you filed a bug in launchpad?
<TheSubaruJunkie> no clue what launchpad even is man
<chris_> Hi guys. Which file specifies how the frontend is launched at startup?
<Seeker`> http://launchpad.net
<TheSubaruJunkie> thanks seeker
<TheSubaruJunkie> im using google though, it seems to be more effective
<chris_> I'm trying to increase the logging to troubleshoot...
<Seeker`> chris_: you can start it from the command line
<Seeker`> I cant remember the script that is launched from the menu
<neoteny_2nd> i think i finished set up but when i go to watch tv the screen goes black for about 30 seconds and then comes back to the menu where i selected watch tv
<rhpot1991> !blank% | neoteny_2nd
<Zinn> neoteny_2nd: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<neoteny_2nd> ok.
<neoteny_2nd> hmmm i don't remember setting up a recording directory
<rhpot1991> neoteny_2nd: should be in one of the steps in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> near the end of it
<neoteny_2nd> rhpot1991, didn't help
<neoteny_2nd> rhpot1991, but tv plays fine with vlc
<neoteny_2nd> i started from the command line,  says 'timed out waiting for recorder to start.  but i don't see any permission messages
<neoteny_2nd> yay i have tv
<neoteny_2nd> but no sound from the tv. sound works in other aps though :)
<neoteny_2nd> ok got sound.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-10
<neoteny_2nd> can someone point me to an example xorg.conf for 9.04 for lircmd?  i can only find one for earlier versions.
<frogonwheels> Has anybody had any problems with live-tv freezing at the end of a show's time-slot? (I'm using the 'fixed' weekly build repo)
<frogonwheels> It seems to be a front-end problem rather than a back-end problem.
<Glenjamin> hi guys, is there a way to run the mythbuntu livecd from usb stick? i havent got any blank CDs around >.<
<neoteny_2nd> now just things are a little fuzzy
<neoteny_2nd> i'm using svideo to go from me computer to a 16x9 lcd tv.  is that why things are a little fuzzier than they should be?
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, yeah use dvi or hdmi
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, well i went and bought the adapter and cable.  here goes
<SHADOW_V> k
<SHADOW_V> gl
<neoteny_2nd> the picture is better but sound isn't going through the cable.  should it?
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, only if you have it setup that way
<SHADOW_V> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/HDMI
<neoteny> SHADOW_V, thanks.  for now i'm just sending it through the audio jack of the sound card.  i'll check that link out in the morning.
<SHADOW_V> k
<fo3nix> Hi guys
<fo3nix> I'm having trouble with the frontend freezing on startup.
<fo3nix> Can someone tell me where the program is called, so I can add more log options?
<fo3nix> (I'm not that familiar with the Debian setup.)
<fo3nix> Thanks
<mazda01> i upgraded to ubuntu jaunty and now my pvr-350 remote doesn
<mazda01> work. I can't even get any output from irw. can someone help please.
<mazda01> fo3nix, what do you mean where is the frontend logged? you can start mythfrontend from the terminal and adding whatever options you want
<mazda01> it logs to /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log if you start it from the menu.
<fo3nix_> What I mean is that I have it set (just default options) to start frontend when I turn the machine on and it logs me in automatically (this is a new install)
<fo3nix_> frontend freezes immediately, I'm jsut left with some grey gradients where it's supposed to load the menu
<fo3nix_> if i can edit the call that it starts up with, I can add some more flags I think to log more verbosely
<fo3nix_> (I don't think it uses fully-verbose logs by default, but I could be wrong.)
<mazda01> fo3nix_, oh. it calls it from /etc/init.d/ I am pretty sure.
<fo3nix_> Thanks
<fo3nix_> I'm an Arch guy, haven't used much Debian-based stuff
<mazda01> anyone out there help me with my pvr-350 remote? it stopped receiving signals after upgrade but the seperate serial transmitter is still working with the external STB  for whatever reason.
<neoteny> i have a Hauppage WinTV-PVR-USB2 and it's working fine but the remote is acting wierd.  buttons repeat sometimes and sometimes when you press a different button it just enters in the last button pressed.  i don't think it's the remote itself because it's a pretty new remote.
<mazda01> neoteny, don't remote configs have a delay or something in them? Have you looked around for remote configs for your remote and see what others are putting in theres?
<neoteny> mazda01, not yet.  that was the state when i fell asleep last night.  i'll look around for remote config files today.
<neoteny> all i have left to have a rockin set up is to get the remote working properly and the to figure out how to get it to work as a mouse
<mazda01> neoteny, did you try out Mythbuntu Control Center? It has a lirc configurator built in/
<neoteny> mazda01, will that set my remote up as a mouse?
<mazda01> neoteny, i am not sure about that. you could ask in the mythbuntu forums at ubuntuforums.org or try to google it. Why do you want your remote to act as a mouse>
<neoteny> mazda01, to control the pc when it's not in mythtv mode.
<mazda01> neoteny, ah. i see. not sure. sorry.
<neoteny> mazda01, i don't know why everyone wouldn't want that.
<mazda01> neoteny, most people with a awesome setup for mythtv most likely don't use that same computer as a computer, it's a dedicated media center in myth only.
<neoteny> i think that about a lot of things and then someone busts out about a million reasons and reminds me in just a frog in a well.
<neoteny> hmmm one of my remotes has a button labeled 'mouse mode'
<mazda01> someone please help me with my PVR-350 ir recevier. it stoppped working after I upgraded to Jaunty
<mazda01> someone please help me with my PVR-350 ir recevier. it stoppped working after I upgraded to Jaunty
<Essobi> Morning
<noeteny_2nd> i'm following a tutorial on setting up remotes and it says my remote should have a line in the output from ls -lah /dev/input/by-path/ but there is none.  but my remote is working.
<noeteny_2nd> i'm trying to get Ir-kbd-i2c working
<noeteny_2nd> all of the tutorials i can find say i need to get the event number for my remote using that command.
<mazda01> noeteny_2nd, if your remote is working then what do you need?>
<noeteny_2nd> mazda01, i'm trying to set it up to control apps not in mythtv
<neoteny_2nd> getting closer. now my remote works as a keyboard.  just need to figure out how to map the rest of the buttons.
<neoteny_2nd> ok.  one last problem i think.  i'm following the lircmd setup instructions on the lirc site. and it says to put move commands in the lircmd.conf file which i have.  but i can't get the remote to mouse to move as it seems like it should.  the remote does do some things in varios apps like mplayer.  but shouldn't the remote move the cursor when i press the buttons according to lircmd.conf?
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, if your remote is supported mythbuntu will generate a .conf for you
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, it's supported.  it's the grey hauppauge remote.  the question i have is should it be able to move the cursor around. for instance the lircmd.conf file says MOVE_N * 2 does that mean if i press 2 on the remote the cursor would move up as if i moved my mouse up?
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, you dont need to move the mouse
<SHADOW_V> i have a generic mce remote
<SHADOW_V> and it works great
<SHADOW_V> and you dont need to move the mouse
<SHADOW_V> its easier to not have it that way
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, ok.  the how to i browse in ff and click on links?
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, but doesn't MOVE_N * 2 suppose to enable it to move the cursor up, notwithstanding whether i should want to or not?
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, if you let the mythbuntu lirc configurer do its just
<SHADOW_V> itll function perfectly fine
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, i did that but those types of functions aren't working.
<SHADOW_V> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Image:MCE-Remote-2-v1069.jpg
<SHADOW_V> thats what i have
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, and does your remote function as a mouse when your not in the mythtv frontend?
<neoteny_2nd> as in point and clicking?
<SHADOW_V> oh no but none of those remotes where designed that way
<SHADOW_V> and i dont know how to set that up they are designed to be used with a 10' ui
<SHADOW_V> get a remote like this
<SHADOW_V> http://www.technofile.com/images/aiw_9700remote.jpg
<neoteny_2nd> SHADOW_V, you're wrong about that i'm pretty sure.  you should be able to control your mouse.
<SHADOW_V> neoteny_2nd, eh i dont know about that they dont look like the best things to control the mouse
<SHADOW_V> but carry on
<Algyz> Hi :)
<Algyz> I have Coreavcdecoder.ax file and want it to use with Friptv iptv application. Compiled app, but it is complaining, that  mpeg_demux: No video decoder connected! Where to place this coreavcdecoder.ax?
<MistStlkr> When I go to system>main menu and change the order or add something to the menu the change does not take effect.  I tried sudo refresh-menus in a terminal and it did not seem to have any effect.  Suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-11
<McNever> ok noob question....
<McNever> i'm trying to boot to a usb thumb drive... i installed mythbuntu on it but it doesnt appear to be a system disk
<McNever> i've tried syslinux but it doesn't seem to like it because its not a fat part.
<McNever> jason@mythtv-backend:/media/usb1$ sudo syslinux -f /dev/sdb5
<McNever> syslinux: this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem
<MythbuntuGuest12> good evening..
<MythbuntuGuest12> Using weekly builds.  Mythweb flash playback no longer works.  Shows first frame, I click on it and nothing happens
<MythbuntuGuest12> Seen a few entries in forums, but not answers
<Totallymaxed> hi. I am trying to configure a slave backend. I have installed a Mythbuntu slave backend, added two DVB-S tuners, scanned channels etc all working fine. But when I go to the myth-frontend on my Master backend box I can see the DVB-S channels in the EPG (I have EIT guide data too) but I cant select either of the DVB-S sources for LiveTV. What do I need to do to get tuners on slave backends to be available?
<gizmobay> Has mythweather stopped working in the US?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-12
<mycosys1> hey guys :) is there some way to grab binaries of a particular trunk svn from the mybuntu repos or something like that - am trying to build windows frontend and the build script defaults to 19910 (known to work)
<mycosys1> also updating to the head caused my mythbuntu system to kinda segfault lol
<MythbuntuGuest25> need some dumphd blu-ray help with an LG-GBW drive.  Sort of works, but not really, I can post logs but need to know if aacskeys doesn't work, can i still decrypt using dumphd?  Seems that the keys aren't matching what it is reading from the blu-ray (21)
<mycosys1> and i need this thing to be working in about 30 hours rofl - Fiancee Aceeptance Factor) :D
<mycosys1> !troubleshooting
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about troubleshooting
<mycosys1> !install
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about install
<mycosys1> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<mycosys1> !connect
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about connect
<mycosys1> gah - also where is that wonderful page with the troubleshooting instructions for fixing ur mysql password :D
<mycosys1> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<MythbuntuGuest25> any blu-ray experts in here to help me understand why my dumphd is not working properly?
<mattano>  newbie question: does anyone know of an app to view the files in the partition like im trying to figure out which partition on this old drive has the files i want, ill tear down the other partions and just resize the one I want.
<mycosys1> !fstab @ mattano
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fstab @ mattano
<mycosys1> grrrr
<mattano> ill have to install it, but i will be able to viw my files with it right?
<mycosys1> mattano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 fstab or mtab will tell you where the partitions are mounted
<mycosys1> any file browser will be able to tell you what is in that directory
<mattano> there not mounted
<mattano> but i can see there there with fdisk
<mycosys1> mount them and browse em then
<mattano> sigh, do u know of a good tutorial for mounting them?
<mycosys1> !mount
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mount
<mattano> im sorry, i know I should know how, but I dont. is there a gui?
<mattano> i can google mount... thank you
<mycosys1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount is the command line way
<mattano> oh, ok
<mattano> thank you
<mycosys1> i seem to remember there being guis - but i kinda started in nix b4 guis - they are all harder to use than just 'sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/tmp'
<mycosys1> very welcome - i hope it helps anyway lol
<mattano> fstab says command not found but its green in my pkg mgr and mtab dosent even come up to download
<mycosys1> doesnt matter - they just show what is mounted at startup/currently and where
<mattano> im just trying to figure out if my system is installed on the first disk or second
<mycosys1> they are text files
<mattano> ooh
<mycosys1> use "cat [filename]" to view them
<mattano> lol im looking for a program, im such a noob
<mycosys1> but it sounds like you need to mount the partitions you have
<mattano> i did. i used ur line
<mycosys1> best way to learn is to get amongst it
<mycosys1> ahhh
<mycosys1> u need to change that
<mattano> i did
<mattano> i found them in sda6
<mycosys1> u need to hav a then that is the partition u wanna keep innit?
<mattano> now i plan to delete the other partitions and expand that one
<mycosys1> so go into gparted or similar
<mycosys1> partitioning tool
<mycosys1> and do just that
<mycosys1> gparted is a gui tool
<mattano> im downloading gparted now
<mycosys1> lol cool
<mycosys1> not sure what the default partitioner is on mythbuntu lol
<mycosys1> but gparted is easy
<mattano> now im just trying to figure out which partitions my system uses , so i dont mess them up
<mycosys1> lol
<mycosys1> are they mounted atm?
<mattano> atm?
<mycosys1> at the moment
<mattano> oh yes
<mycosys1> "cat /etc/mtab" will show you what is mounted atm and where
<mattano> learning a new os is soo cool
<mycosys1> lol yup
<mycosys1> was even kinda fun with windows 3 and 95 and nt rofl
<mattano> i havnt had this much fun , and i do mean it, since dos.
<mycosys1> lol
<mattano> when 3.1 and 3.11 came out
<mattano> then 95 and nt
<mycosys1> found xenix more enjoyable than dos, and xenix was really really not nice lol
<mattano> this is refreshing
<mycosys1> which bit?
<mycosys1> having control again for the first time since DOS 5?
<mattano> yes
<mattano> i feel like I have freedom again
<mycosys1> great innit - anything u wanna fix - it is in a nice text file
<mycosys1> got XvMC up?
<mycosys1> or doin the VDPAU thing?
<mattano> u lost me
<mycosys1> gpu decode acceleration
<mattano> not too sure, ur talking about the video processor, right?
<mycosys1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/XvMC http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU http://www.avenard.org/media/Ubuntu_Repository/Ubuntu_Repository.html
<mycosys1> yup - u can use ur video card to decode the video - i had HD 1080i broadcast decode up on an Athlon XP 1600+
<mycosys1> bbs
<mattano> i havent got that far yet.. im still in sd, baby steps
<mycosys1> lol
<mattano> but i know I got a nvidia with 1g ram and its own processor, but its whatever mythbuntu stet up for me right now
<mycosys1> dont worry too much - i utterly broke my install last night
<mycosys1> if u got nvidia you can get either XvMC or VDPAU
<mattano> ill bookmark that page, rt now im in sd, but after i get my balance in ubuntu, then ill start playing
<mycosys1> not a bad idea - i jumped in the deep end on knoppmyth lol - mythbunto is a helluva lot easier
<broseidon> what do you guys think of schedules direct? is it worth it?
<mycosys1> being an aussie - i have no opinion ;)
<mattano> I use it since dec and so far no problems
<mattano> i have my local cable, ota, and directv they all download well and for the price, its virturally no maintaince
<mycosys1> anybody here successfully running trunk btw?
<mattano> one last newbie question, now that mount to open these partitions, will they be mounted till i unmount them or untill i reboot?
<mycosys1> yup
<mycosys1> if you want them to be permanently mounted (mounted at each boot) you need to add em to fstab
<mattano> cool.
<mattano> thank u for all your help..im turning in.. goodnight
<mycosys1> Mattano: night - best o luck :)
<mycosys1> !trunk
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about trunk
<mycosys1> !usless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about usless
<mycosys1> has anybody here used the mythbuntu repos to go up to trunk?
<wombo> lyep
<wombo> yep
<wombo> and it was very very simple and easy todo
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-12
<tarxvf> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<azlon> i was told in #myth-users that i should come here and ask how to upgrade to the newest build...
<azlon> is there an faq or something i can go off of?
<azlon> how do i enable 0.23 autobuilds?
<dougl> I just installed mythbuntu and am trying to config sound to come out of my spfd output on my P5KPL-AM EPU mobo - any suggestions?
<Shadow__X> dougl: you have to set it up in the frontend
<dougl> Shadow__X, ok thanks am checking now
<Shadow__X> yup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-13
<dougl> I keep getting seg fault when starting mythfrontend on my mythbuntu install - any suggestions?
<superm1> dougl, first things first, enable autobuilds
<superm1> see if it's happening with a current build
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<dougl> superm1, system is up to date and yes it is still happening.
<superm1> dougl, do you by chance have an older CPU?
<superm1> dougl, what i would recommend is turning on apport (edit /etc/default/apport and then sudo /etc/init.d/apport start)
<superm1> that will let the crash detector catch the scenario and help you file a bug report
<dougl> I rebooted and cannot get it to seg fault again...
<dougl> copied and avi movie to /var/lib/mythtv/videos but I cannot play movie in myth says there are no files found
<dougl> how/where do I put movies to play in mythtv?
<rhpot1991> dougl: hit m and choose scan for changes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-14
<justinh> heya folks.  I'm currently at work & can only access my frontend machine via ssh.. is there a nice way I can enable the auto-builds from the commandline?
<justinh> ahh nevermind.  dpkg -i is my friend
<EpicCyndaquil> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<EpicCyndaquil> I'd like to mainly play music from both an HDD and over the network, as well as play internet radio, internet TV/video, local and network video. Would Mythbuntu serve this purpose?
<EpicCyndaquil> I also have no clue where to look for a remote  control, if it'd be compatible, etc
<dewman> EpicCyndaquil, here is a page for remotes. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Remote_Controls
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Remote Controls - MythTV
<EpicCyndaquil> wonderful, thank you
<dewman> your welcome.
<EpicCyndaquil> a proper media box is something I've always wanted, and now that I have the opportunity, I'm looking forward to it :)
<dewman> EpicCyndaquil, I use that wiki for just about everything even though I am running mythbuntu, there are some variations but for the most part it is very informative... =)
<dewman> some of the pages might be blank, so you will have to use google to find that particular topic, or hop over to #mythtv-users
<EpicCyndaquil> okay :)
<dewman> there is generally more activity on that channel then in this one. Of course I am not bad mouthing this channel at all but right now there is 183 people in there...So it stays pretty busy
<rhpot1991> EpicCyndaquil: myth's real strength is in recordings, if you aren't doing that then something like xbmc and elisa may work just as well for you
<EpicCyndaquil> yeah, won't be doing recording
<EpicCyndaquil> I've basically got all my hardware figured out, now just have to decide on software xD
<EpicCyndaquil> rhpot1991: XBMC looks PERFECT, thanks! :D
<rhpot1991> EpicCyndaquil: there is boxee too
<EpicCyndaquil> this looks a little more targeted at what I want though :)
<EpicCyndaquil> so is it a software program for linux, or an entire OS?
<EpicCyndaquil> nevermind, found my answer
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-15
<joe_k> i seem to be affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/540638
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #540638 in Mythbuntu: “10.04b Fetch Channels From Listing Source fails”
<joe_k> which means I am unable to fetch channel listing to populate the channel list
<joe_k> anyone know how I can do this manually or where to go to find what that button calls (source code ref would be great) so I can chase it down
<joe_k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/577974/+viewstatus also shows the patch I applied
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #577974 in xmltv (Ubuntu): “tv_grab_na_dd fails with "Use of uninitialized value $dd_start" message” : Bug #577974 : Bugs : “xmltv” package : Ubuntu
<joe_k> (which didn't fix the button working and I don't seem to have channels in the list)
<qwebirc90384> just upgraded to .24 revision 25331 and I am not able to select "Watch Videos".  the frontend log shows nothing.  Ay Ideas?
<tgm4883> qwebirc90384, it could just be broke
<tgm4883> what does the backend log say?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc90384: any reason why you are running .24?
<qwebirc90384> client speaks protocol version 56 but we speak 57!
<qwebirc90384> <rhpot1991> none specific
<qwebirc90384> was having issues with coverart
<tgm4883> thats your issue
<qwebirc90384> how is it fixed? this is a frontend/backend system
<tgm4883> is your frontend and backend the same version?
<qwebirc90384> I suppose, it is the same machine.  how do I tell?
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> FYI, 0.24 is trunk
<tgm4883> still in development
<qwebirc90384> yes, they are the same
<tgm4883> really, post the output to pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<qwebirc90384> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/5z1bVYXD
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it worked before?
<tgm4883> did you reboot after upgrading?
<qwebirc90384> I did
<tgm4883> do 'sudo service mythtv-backend restart'  then try agai
<qwebirc90384> it did this after the upgrade till i updated the database
<qwebirc90384> then I discovered that it was missing tmdb.py and performed a reinstall of mythvideo, which installed tmdb.py then this happened again.
<tgm4883> so you were having issues with coverart, so you upgraded to a development version of mythtv?
<qwebirc90384> I know.
<tgm4883> and you said it was giving you the error message until you were able to upgrade the database
<tgm4883> so is it giving you the error message or not?
<tgm4883> Try to watch TV, then pastebin your mythbackend.log file
<qwebirc90384> yes, that is a current error message
<tgm4883> qwebirc90384, what version of mythbuntu-repos?
<qwebirc90384> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/T5Bmu1Pi
<qwebirc90384> it ran just fine
<qwebirc90384> I updated using the mythbuntu.org/auto-builds today
<rhpot1991> qwebirc90384: you should have just did the .23 fixes, and not trunk IMO
<qwebirc90384> how do I go back then?  I have a db backup.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc90384: easiest way would be to remove the mythtv packages, rerun the autobuilds deb and choose .23-fixes, install all mythtv packages you need, and then restore your db
<rhpot1991> you may need to actually remove the current db as well, not sure if the restore will overwrite it
<orificium> I'm on mythbuntu 10.04.   Since a few update/upgrades ago (I suspect) there are now these random screensavers.   How do I adjust them?   The Screensaver option from the Settings menu does nothing.
<orificium> Under XFCE
<JlaoShi> i havent hooked up a PVR in years, so im a little rusty
<JlaoShi> does anyone here know how to get a good TV picture from the svideo out on an old shuttle pc?
<qwebirc90384> is there a fix for the coverart, HTML redirect issue? I got back to .23 and everything is happy except for the cover art
<tgm4883> qwebirc90384, what issue is that?
<qwebirc90384> frontend log, " coverart download finished: tried to write.... but it appears to be an html redirect"
<tgm4883> odd, I haven't seen that before
<tgm4883> what is the full build version of mythtv that you are on?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-16
<Fudge> hi could someone tell me what this card may be like plz
<Fudge> gigabyte gt-ptv-taf-h hibread digital tuner card $6 aud0
<[gnewt]> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<scott2> Hello, spent many hours getting mythbuntu sound over HDMI, upgraded alsa, new asound.conf. Works great. Now HDMI sound isn't working on desktop (eg. hulu, vlc, miro). I've tried 100 different asound.conf files. Speaker-test and aplay in terminal work if I define device, they do not work if using default
<scott2> aplay and speaker-test work with both      -d HDMI:NVidia    and    -d Plughw:1,3     but not default
<scott2> my asound.confg file currently has the two lines: pcm.!default hdmi:NVidia
<scott2> pcm:iec958 hdmi:NVidia
<scott2> Any help?
<qwebirc90384> sorry for the question, how do I implement the fix listed in this ticket? http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8634
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org]            #8634 (tmdb.py metadata image download fails)      – MythTV
<tgm4883> qwebirc90384, looks like there is only a fix for trunk right now, so that would be in auto-builds
<tgm4883> once there is a fix for -fixes, that will be in auto-builds as well
<finn_> newbie trying to put Mythbuntu 10.04 on my Asrock. Coming to the Input Connections - I find nothing there??? - what is the problem
<tgm4883> finn_, did you set up a capture card and video source?
<finn_> yes to video card - but can't remember the capture card - but I think so
<finn_> updating right now, but I'll look for it in 2 min.
<finn_> oops - no capture card - I'll try this on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-17
<Fudge> hi, how should i go about setting up my capture card, i have the machine plugged in and the svideo goes to an av adaptor it come with into my stereo which is switches to the tv etc. but X isnt detecting anything
<Fudge> anyone able to help out?
<Fudge> the myth backend is not accessible for orca
<pet> nyone have time to help me troubleshooting mythtv 0.23 after ubuntu 9.10->10.04 'upgrade'?
<pet> after ubuntu 9.10->10.04 (also updates mythtv to 0.23) the frontend claims it can not connect to the backend. database and backend running, on frontend startup it is able to access all the settings but after kicking up the UI, I get errormessage MythContext: Connecting to backend server: 192.168.255.4:6543 (try 1 of 1) Connection to master server timed out. Everything worked ok before the OS upgrade
<ktr> hey, i have a skystar2pci and i am trying to set it up, but i cant get it to perform a channel search, it always say "error parsing parameters"
<ktr> i tried searching the wiki for the skystar, but just found the article about its properties
<rileyp> canyonbe using mythpodcaster?
<rileyp> and have they sucessfully installed it on ubuntu
<rileyp> http://code.google.com/p/mythpodcaster/wiki/Installation
<rileyp> Is anyone ot there!
<tgm4883> rileyp, i've never used it
<ball> Does Mythbuntu include a way to share files with MS Windows PCs?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-18
<len_> How do I change my default audio device so sound will work over hdmi
<len_> It works for everything else in mythbuntu, just not mythtv
<len_> It is sending audio to the default audio with is not the hdmi
<len_> default alsa device
<len_> ubuntu got rid of asoundconf
<len_> and I don't see a place to specify output device in myth .23
<len_> Anyone at their computer in here?
<Pwen> hi all, quick question I hope: does anyone know how to permanently disable upnp?
<Pwen> on mythtv I mean
<tgm4883> Pwen, yes, but you left
<hads> Hmm, what's the best way to deal with mythfrontend and pulse on a box that's also used as a desktop in 10.04?
<hads> I upgraded a friend to 10.04 from 8.04 and he's a little perturbed. Crashes, sound sync issues and other fun things.
<gbee> I'm having problems disabling the screensaver, it's completely disabled in gnome-screensaver-preferences but still kicks in
<gbee> this is since upgrading to 10.04
<gbee> it refuses to die
<hads> I think I recall seeing something about 10.04 using xscreensaver.
<gbee> right, uninstalled xscreensaver, lets see if that works
<gbee> hads: thanks for the heads up, uninstalling xscreensaver did the trick
<hads> gbee: Cool
<gbee> xscreensaver obviously doesn't obey 'xset s off' anymore, since that didn't work
<hads> Yeah, I think I've had arguments with that before.
<dewman> should there be anything special I should do when going from a intel onboard video card to a nvdia video card?
<innatech> It seems to me from reading mythbuntu.org/upgrading that I can just fire up the standard Ubuntu update manager and do a standard upgrade to get to Mythbuntu 10.04 . Is that correct?
<superm1> innatech, yup
<innatech> OK. Thanks!
<dewman> I found my answer. =) much better response time going from onboard intel video to a nvidia card...even though the new video card is pci, me much happier
<jamesch> hi, I need to update to the latest autobuild, how do I go about doing that?
<qwebirc94110> Posted a new thread on the forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533754 - regarding 10.04 and HVR-1600's analog. If anyone would rather try to help me here, I'm open for it.
<cesc_> hi all.. my question in not related specifically to mythtv but I hope you can help...
<cesc_> I have installed Me Tv and I have done a scan with no success at all.. then I have made a manual scan using w_scan but i get ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<cesc_>  Nothing to scan!!
<ZykoticK9> cesc_, give you card details
<cesc_> how to know if my ubuntu recognize my DVB-T card which is an AverMedia AverTV DVB-T Super 007
<PhorceP> mythbuntu does not see my hard drive during install (nforce 430 chipset).  I was able to install Debian Lenny without issue on the same drive just last night, so this seems odd.  Any ideas?
<innatech> So, attempting to upgrade from Lucid to 10.04 using the Update Manager has rendered my system unbootable. I'm thinking this is because dmraid has somehow been rendered inoperable (despite my root parition not being on a RAIDed disk.) When I attempt a normal boot, it freezes on error output showing that dmraid partitions couldn't be found. When I try the nodmraid cheat code, the boot freezes on a blinking cursor. Ideas?
<tgm4883> innatech, Lucid is 10.04
<innatech> pardon--from Karmic to Lucid.
<innatech> Can't seem to convince the installed Grub to see my root partition--going to try booting using the 10.04 install cd.
<mrand> innatech: this channel is definitely not the place to get timely or detailed help on that kind of  problem... I'd search the ubuntu forums personally, or maybe ask on #ubuntu, although that channel is more for easy/beginner questions.
<innatech> mrand: Yes, I'm looking though the forums. I'm probably going to just wipe the box and start over if I can't get it to boot from the CD. Thanks for the heads up.
<qwebirc3957> hello
<qwebirc3957> when i try to load the live cd of Mythbuntu its just stuck at the loading screen with the white and red dots
<qwebirc3957> the dots are moving but nothign is happening
<jamesch> In the backend setup, the connections page is blank. is that supposed to happen? I'm using 0.24
<jamesch> autobuild
<qwebirc3957> !help
<qwebirc3957> lol no idea im stuck  at the loading screen
<qwebirc3957> i got some dots that are moving from white to red and nohing else
<qwebirc3957> when i try to load the live cd of Mythbuntu its just stuck at the loading screen with the white and red dots
<qwebirc3957> when i try to load the live cd of Mythbuntu its just stuck at the loading screen with the white and red dots
<PhorceP> zeroing the drive fixed my problem
<qwebirc3957> when i try to load the live cd of Mythbuntu its just stuck at the loading screen with the white and red dots
<klucas> So, if I run the distro upgrade that's suggested by my mythbuntu 9.xx install will I get a mythbuntu 10.xx version or will it install regular ubuntu 10.xx?
<qwebirc3957> is it saying it will update to mythbuntu 10.xx?
<qwebirc3957> or just upgrade
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-11
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to resolve mythbuntu-
<quentusrex_> mythbuntu->reciever->projector overscan?
<quentusrex_> it seems to only happen on 720p display settings.
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: btw mythtv-status now works when i log in
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, what did you change
<Shadow__X> i had to comment out a pam line
<Shadow__X> trying to find what i edited now
<Shadow__X> i had to edit /etc/pam.d/sshd and comment out pam.so display motd
<Shadow__X> session optional pam_motd.so
<Shadow__X> then i reran dpkg-configure mythtv-status and it worked
<Shadow__X> ah tgm4883 i think this is the reason http://www.devhands.com/2008/10/double-motd-and-last-login/
<Zinn> [www.devhands.com] Double motd and last login – devhands.com
<Shadow__X> pam displays it and ssh displays it
<Shadow__X> causing a double motd
<Shiggs|MB> ok so the ppl in #ubuntu were really rude and/or they were all bots so does anyone here know if Mythbuntu will run on AMD's new APU arch?
<Shadow__X> Shiggs|MB: so here is the thing. aslong as the architecture is still x86 i am sure it will run (not sure about driver issues) but its worthless at this point for myth as it does not support the gpu offloading
<Shadow__X> for a low power machine you can easily build a low end i3 machine that will play hd no problem
<Shadow__X> afail the only type of gpu offloading that is supported at this point is vdpau which only supports nvidia gpu
<Shiggs|MB> Shadow__X: thanks. THat's what the Ubuntu ppl wouldn't say
<quentusrex_> Is there no way to have interactive mode when watching live tv show the callsign instead of the channel number? I have been able to sort the channels by callsign, but I can't seem to get 0.24+fixes to show the callsigns.
<Shadow__X> Shiggs|MB: yup glad i could help
<xihuitl> anyone around that can help me get my pinnacle pctv remote working?
<gregL> xihuitl, I think you'll find getting a remote going is probably one of the hardest thing to do with Mythtv...Maybe a post on the Mythtv users mailing list or the Mythbuntu forums would be a better place to look for help...
<xihuitl> thanks, greg. i've tried researching but only ever find incomplete info
<Shadow__X> then it might not work?
<Shadow__X> go mce remote
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-12
<patdk-lap> mce is easy and cheap
<patdk-lap> personally I went the ps3 remote route
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-13
<glennie> is there a change in how we update videos? Stuff i've imported is not showing up.
<fluvvell> How can videos that are imported be made to show up in the index? In previous versions, we did an index scan of some sort, that option seems missing.
<patdk-lap> no it's not
<patdk-lap> menu -> scan
<fluvvell> patdk-lap, *which* menu?
<fluvvell> as in M for menu?
<fluvvell> oh duh, didnt see that coming. Thanks patdk-lap
<plainSailing> Have a problem regarding watching dvb-t tv on Mythbuntu 11.04. The screen is split in two horizontally with the same tv program running in the upper and the lower half. Is there some configuration that I have got wrong?
<plainSailing> I have run an earlier Mythbuntu with the exact same usb dvb-t dongle without this problem (on another computer).
<plainSailing> Watching dvd or other material is fine by the way. This is only related to tv.
<tgm4883> plainSailing, use a different interlacer
<tgm4883> not bob2x
<tgm4883> or get rid of your ATI card
<plainSailing> Running an AMD E350 so its hard to change the card... but I will read up on interlacer on the mythtv wiki. Found some info.
<plainSailing> Thanks for the pointer, much appreciated.
<tgm4883> yw
<tgm4883> I'd give you more info, but I'm trying to learn right now in #ubuntu-classroom
<plainSailing> np
<tafkaz> oh man...trouble here with my hauppauge remote since upgrade to ubuntu 11.04
<tafkaz> anyone can help with this issue: when lircd is stopped, i can see inputs in the cli when i pres buttons on the remote
<tafkaz> with lircd running ( and it says lircd-0.8.7[7597]: initializing '/dev/input/irremote' which sounds really promising to me)
<tafkaz> irw will not show any inputs
<tafkaz> this is so strange. the remote used to work perfectly until the update
<tgm4883> tafkaz, IIRC that is known. superm1 ^
<tafkaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/783107
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #783107 in linux (Ubuntu): “cx88 remote control does not work”
<rhpot1991> sounds like you may need to move to a dev input lirc setup
<tafkaz> rhpot1991: i have that, i think
<tafkaz> in my hardware.conf i always had DRIVER="devinput"
<tafkaz> tgm4883 so noone has any answer to this
<tafkaz> this is so odd, i dont want to use my keyboard to change channels! ;.)
<superm1> check mythtv-users mailing list, there's been a lot of traffic about this i believe
<superm1> i've not been able to keep up with all of it myself
<tafkaz> will read now. but do you know if someone posted a solution allready?
<tafkaz> nope...dont seem so.....argh
<tafkaz> this is crazy. why is working modules thrown out of the kernel
<tafkaz> there's people who might need them...
<tafkaz> really bad
<rhpot1991> tafkaz: its called moving forward, things are moving away from lirc and towards in kernel input modules
<tafkaz> well yes ok...thats perfectly ok for me
<tafkaz> but we need to give legacy hardware still a way to work
<tafkaz> otherwise we wont be much better than m$
<tafkaz> there needs to be a way to configure the kernel to still use the hardware that used to work
<tafkaz> i dont want to control all the hardware if it will still be working with a new kernel
<tafkaz> hm...well just my 2 cents
<tafkaz> is there any usb remote that would work pretty much out of the box i could buy?
<tafkaz> or wait...maybe i get this all wrong
<tafkaz> jsut a question...if the remote works without lirc (which with some buttons seems to)
<tafkaz> where can i configure the remote
<superm1> unfortunately yeah it's a bit of a rocky transition for some devices
<tafkaz> what is the file to be configured instead of ircd.conf and .lirc.conf
<tafkaz> ah pk
<tafkaz> ok
<superm1> we all use mceusb remotes which do work pretty well out of the box
<rhpot1991> tafkaz: there i some keybindings that you can modify
<superm1> and why some of these older ones get messed up
<rhpot1991> but my understanding is that its a pain
<rhpot1991> and ya most ofuse use mce devices
<rhpot1991> I dropped my imon and used the IR on my HDHR when some of the issues creeped up with that, havne't tried going back yet
<tafkaz> mce devices are not bundled with tv-cards right?
<tafkaz> so which one would you suggest? cheap one, working as good and easy as possible
<tafkaz> :-D
<rhpot1991> tafkaz: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028N6XDA/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0028N6XDA
<rhpot1991> that one should work well
<tafkaz> and does it need any config with myth?
<superm1> all you do is pick it in MCC and it works
<superm1> MCC goes and generates the lircrc and lircd.conf for you
<rhpot1991> I've been told it works well, I don't have one though
<rhpot1991> unforuntately they stopped making the ones that most of us use
<tafkaz> dont know any mcc, but i will ask again here!
<tafkaz> thanx very much for your assistance
<tafkaz> helped me a lot!
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-control-centre
<tafkaz> ahhhhhhhhhh
<rhpot1991> should be installed on your box, if it isn't, install it
<tafkaz> mcc!!!!
<tafkaz> ahhhhh
<tafkaz> didnt get it
<tafkaz> great...will defo buy that one
<tafkaz> thanx again, must go for now
<qwebirc71846> Hi having some issues with mythexport.  I can transcode, but nothing shows up on http://localhost/mythexport. As an example the RSS feed tells me that i dont have permission to access the file i have transcoded
<qwebirc71846> Any clues
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-14
<Angierratik> ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-15
<fluvvell> with new hardware in, and mythbuntu 10.04, myth-repos, (0.24) we're getting very loud white noise after skipping forward, or ffwdin then returning to normal speed. What are we missing?
<jchance>  hello all... i have searched everywhere for an answer to this issue i am having and hope someone here can help me.. i am running kubuntu 10.04 with mythtv 0.24 fixes from the mythbuntu repositories with a hauppauge hdpvr. it was working fine with the same setup prior to a move of the backend machine and reinstall exactly as it was.. when i go to live tv the hdpvr starts up and when mythtv gets a tl lock the hdpvr shuts off an
<jchance> d the backend crashes. the hdpvr works under windows and using cat /dev/videoX to record to a file. any help is greatly appreciated
<mrand> fluvvell: I'm headed to bed, but I haven't heard of that problem in a long time (I thought 0.23).  Only suggestion I can make is to make sure you are using the 0.24-fixes PPA in case it is fixed there.
<fluvvell> mrand, , the ppa gets installed with the mythbunty-repos doesn't it?
<fluvvell> Its complicated with the fact that I upgraded the motherboard to get digital sound for their digital amplifier, I can get it through the hdmi but the amp only accepts audio on the toslink cable :-(
<mrand> yes, it should.  You might make sure that it didn't get disabled on accident by checking that the package version is something like this:   Installed: 2:0.24.1+fixes.20110629.d06878a-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1   (the 20110629 is the date)
<fluvvell> mrand, thanks I'll poke around in the dpkg list now and compare.
<mrand> fluvvell: after you verify that you are running a recent mythtv version, make sure that audio works in other applications.  If it is, then you'll either need to ask on the mythtv users mailing list, or maybe #mythtv-users
<fluvvell> mrand, thanks. Its been previously a reasonably good system, but they hate it right now!  White noise at a volume is pretty aweful
<mrand> yeah, I understand.
<fluvvell> and nearly as bad, I feel I screwed up somehow by upgrading them.
<fluvvell> 2:0.24.1+fixes.20110706.b491236-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<fluvvell> but mythtv-backend is older ! ? 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2
<fluvvell> wait, I have a mixture of 0.23 and 0.24 packages, esp in libmyth. That could be my issue!
<fluvvell> http://pastebin.com/dJafkmTj my list of packages
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mythtv weird sound issues - Pastebin.com
<ion9> any one know why when i add my HDHR source my cable channels no longer show in the guide: running 0.23 on 10.04
<ion9> i can setup the cable and it will work but when i add the HDHR all i get is ATSC
<foxbuntu> ion9, did you select the guide source on the HDHR input?
<ion9> guide is useing SD for both
<ion9> two lineups
<ion9> ok i now see thay are in the guide but when i chennal up and down watching live tv thay are not there
<ion9> if i press C on live TV it will only show one input
<ion9> C 	 change inputs on TV Tuner card
<ion9> but i can "M" and pick a cable channel and then i'm stuck in cable land have to press M and pick atsc to get back there
<ion9> so it look's like channel up and down are for one source in live tv and not all of them
<ion9> and you have to use m to change sources
<bovine> quick question: is it possible for mythbuntu to have the Video folder pointed to a network drive to PULL video from? no writing or recording being made. I've tried this on my set up but i never get any videos found
<rhpot1991> bovine: yes
<rhpot1991> mount that network path using smb/cifs/nfs/something
<rhpot1991> and then point mythvideo at that mount point
<bovine> hrm. I've mounted it using CIFS and changed the options in Mythvideo to point to the IP and then the Video folder so /iphere/video/ but it never finds anything
<bovine> the video doesnt need to be all in one single folder does it?
<rhpot1991> it shouldn't
<rhpot1991> sounds like permissions
<bovine> the share is off on a drobo so it basically has "no" permissions to prevent any one from accessing it.
<bovine> i can map to the share and access it via terminal and nautilus without issue
<bovine> so I have a video share mapped and mounted using this "sudo mount -t cifs -o uid=1000 //192.168.1.106/drobo/video /var/lib/mythtv/videos" i can then hop out to the var/lib/mythv/videos and indeed see everything i have on the drobo but mythtv is refusing to say anything exists out there. Does it take time for the video list to populate or am i missing something really simple here?
<tgm4883> bovine, what permissions are on the folder when mounted?
<tgm4883> ls -l /foldername
<bovine> drwxrwxrwx for all
<bovine> i even copied a single video file into the Trailers folder and that doesnt get seen either
<bovine> hrm. there is a "scan for music" button but not one for videos.
<tgm4883> bovine, hit M
<tgm4883> then scan for videos
<bovine> oh wow. that could have been slightly more obvious. :) its scanning now
<bovine> TY muchly. I'll find out if this is going to work in a few minutes. Things are running a bit slow because I'm doing all this testing in a VM before I move it to my production machine for the living room
<bovine> tgm4883: that worked. i knew it was something very simple that I was mising. Thank you :)
<bovine> now to figure out how to change the icons of the folders. The generic icon is just a bit dull
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> is there a way to enable the print screen key while in mythtv setup?
<lwizardl> I am trying to take screen grabs of my configuration
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-16
<fluvvell> why does import dvd not appear on my optical disks menu?
<fluvvell> When it does on my friends myth, same mythbuntu 10.04
<tgm4883> fluvvell, do you have 0.24 installed?
<fluvvell> tgm4883, yes
<fluvvell> Technophil, so is lack of MTD the issue?  I dont think it appeared in the menu even before I upgraded to 0.24
<fluvvell> imean tgm4883
<tgm4883> fluvvell, dvd ripping isn't in 0.24 anymore
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there is a way to enable the screenshot function while booting from the livedisc
<lwizardl> anyone around ??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-17
<fluvvell> tgm4883, is there plans to re-include it?
<lwizardl> anyone here know much about configuring mythbuntu to work with the Hauppauge HVR-1600 ATSC/NTSC cards ?
<patdk-lap> lwizardl, sure
<patdk-lap> it just works :)
<lwizardl> not for me
<patdk-lap> strange
<patdk-lap> using ubuntu 8.04?
<patdk-lap> cause it should just work in 10.04
<lwizardl> 11.04 mythbuntu amd64 disc
<lwizardl> the ivtv config setup says fail
<patdk-lap> dunno
<patdk-lap> I personally don't see a point at all of using a non-lts release for myth
<lwizardl> just redid the full install and doing the system updates now
<lwizardl> does same even in 10.10 says fail
<patdk-lap> there is a huge kernel change between 10.04 and 10.10
<patdk-lap> but then, I haven't heard anyone else saying it doesn't work
<patdk-lap> but I dunno if they used the 1600
<patdk-lap> I do, and it works without issues, but I'm on 10.04
<lwizardl> well grabbing 10.04 now
<lwizardl> 7mins to download
<patdk-lap> if you still have issues, maybe the card is bad
<patdk-lap> or, atleast try a different pci slot
<lwizardl> it detects under the analog and mjpeg sections
<lwizardl> and also the dvb dtv
<lwizardl> just the ivtv fails
<lwizardl> installing the ivtv utis and v4l utils now
<lwizardl> ok those are installed now waiting for the reboot to finish
<lwizardl> amd burning the cd iso now
<lwizardl> booting disc now
<lwizardl> ok seems to have some graphics tearing going on but lets see what happens after install finishes
<lwizardl> ok same thing in 10.04
<lwizardl> card type ivtv mpeg-2 encoder
<lwizardl> failed to open
<patdk-lap> sure your card is good?
<lwizardl> yes
<lwizardl> so i don
<lwizardl> t know what is wrong but it have to be an issue with mythtv and ubuntu
<Dapsaille> Hi, i used the command "/usr/bin/mythfilldatabase --update --file 1 tvguide.xml" in 0.24 for getting the guide, it seems that the syntax differ with 0.25 and i cannot get it work, does someone can give me a hand ?
<Dapsaille> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dekarl> Dapsaille: the command line parser changed in 0.25 but aunt google doesn't like me atm... Isn't there a grabber for your guide source you could simply use?
<dekarl> hmm, _fr_kazer is not yet in the packages... :(
<Dapsaille> i use kazer
<Dapsaille> but i use the old commandline for mythfilldatabase
<dekarl> found it in the source coue... --file "Must be used in combination with: --sourceid  --xmlfile"
<dekarl> so might be "--file --sourceid 1 --xmlfile tvguide.xml", gtg
<Dapsaille> seems to work " Unknown xmltv channel identifier: EUR2.kazer.org - Skipping channel." ^^
<Dapsaille> perfect, thanks dekarl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-09
<Jester86> hey guys.. i need some help if anyone is available
<Jester86> my pc seems to not be recognizing my tuning devices properly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-10
<TandyUK> hey guys, how do i configure hdmi audio output in a frontend?
<TandyUK> the system is using the on board soundcard as audio out atm, not the hdmi output
<tgm4883> http://sellout.woot.com/offers/silicondust-hdhomerun-prime-tuner-3
<Zinn> [sellout.woot.com] Sellout.Woot
<tgm4883> $129.99
<tgm4883> Pretty good price I think
<frankster> TandyUK it depends a little on your video hardware
<frankster> I'm using some ATI board in my shuttle xs35gs v3
<frankster> so I installed the fglrx drivers (not sure if it was necessary or not) and  used aplay -l to see what sound devices I had.  two of them said HDMI so I tried both and one of them worked
<frankster> so it was just a matter of putting that into mythbuntu and it worked
<frankster> I wrote about it in a little more detail here http://francisfisher.me.uk/problem/2012/shuttle-xs35gs-v3-and-mythbuntu-12-04/
<Zinn> [francisfisher.me.uk] Shuttle XS35GS V3 and Mythbuntu 12.04 | Technical Problems
<frankster> if you have an ATI card maybe that will help you
<TandyUK> its nvidia, but i got it
<TandyUK> was as simple as chaging the output in setup > audio :)
<TandyUK> much easier now im on site rather than vnc'ing into the machine :P
<sascha_> hi there
<sascha_> need a little help... if i do
<sascha_> mythfilldatabase --max-days 14 -- '--days 14'
<sascha_> everything is well
<sascha_> but when i put --max-days 14 -- '--days 14' as arguments in mythtv-setup for mythfilldatabase
<sascha_> it doesnt seem to work
<sascha_> i tried to find an answer in the www but i cannot really find anything on it
<sascha_> do you have an idea what could be wrong?
<sascha_> thanx in advance
<Shadow__X> sascha_: i am pretty sure the args in setup are for other options and you should not be putting args in there unless you need them
<Shadow__X> afaik you leave it blank and as long as the rest is setup it will pull the updated automatically
<sascha_> well i'd love to have more than 5 days, which seems to be default without any arguments
<Shadow__X> what listing info are you using?
<sascha_> so yes, without args it works but only 5 days
<sascha_> epg_eu
<Shadow__X> also when you specify 14 days does it actually fill in 14 days worth of info?
<sascha_> whats it called...moment
<sascha_> yes, when i trigger the command by hand it will get 14 days
<sascha_> i could try to put these args in the line before?
<sascha_> mybe write
<sascha_> "/usr/bin/mythfilldatabase --max-days -- '--days 14'"
<sascha_> and leave the line below bölank
<Shadow__X> before you go doing that i would check what the mythbackend log is saying
<sascha_> ok wait i will give it a try...
<Shadow__X> it could be looking for /usr/bin/mythfilldatabase --max-days 14 --
<sascha_> how can i trigger exactly what would be started from mythbackend?
<sascha_> just do a /usr/bin/mythfilldatabase?
<sascha_> Grabber prefers method: allatonce
<sascha_> 2012-07-10 20:18:59.099624 I  XMLTV config file is: /home/user/.mythtv/EPG.xmltv
<Shadow__X> sascha_: what i am saying is setup mythfilldatabase in myth-setup the way you think its right then run the backend
<Shadow__X> i know its not working properly but you can look in the backend logs to see what the error is
<sascha_> but only when the mythfilldatabase command would be started by the backend right?
<sascha_> btw: tv_grab_eu_epgdata
<tgm4883> sascha_, when you exit mythtv-setup, it asks you if you want to run mythfilldatabase
<tgm4883> I wonder if --dd-grab-all is specific to schedulesdirect, or if you could use that as well
<sascha_> i think it is only for schedulesdirect
<tgm4883> yea it is
<tgm4883> just looked it up
<sascha_> Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2012-07-10 20:18:59 and ended on 2012-07-10 20:24:52. mythfilldatabase lief zwar, hat aber für 1 von 1 Quellen keine neuen Daten für das EPG geliefert. Dies kann ein Hinweis auf einen fehlerhaften Grabber sein.
<Shadow__X> i understand epg from that
<sascha_> lol
<tgm4883> wait
<sascha_> sorry, thought someone speaks german
<sascha_> maybe
<tgm4883> 2012-07-10 that is today
<sascha_> yup
<tgm4883> that's all I understood ;)
<sascha_> it actually says. it ran just now, and it had some trouble
<sascha_> "mythfilldatabase actually ran, but couldnt get new data for one out of one sources
<sascha_> this could be a hint to faulty grabber"
<sascha_> this error message appears on the mythweb page
<sascha_> backend status
<tgm4883> sascha_, you might want to ask in #mythtv-users
<sascha_> ok maybe i go there then
<tgm4883> sascha_, I think you'll find more people there that are familiar with those types of grabbers
<sascha_> allright i will try
<sascha_> thanx a lot
<sascha_> :-D
<sascha_> they say the grabber is faulty
<sascha_> it has a default 5 days
<sascha_> and it should be changed by the developer
<tgm4883> sascha_, interesting. Well there is the answer then I guess
<tgm4883> not sure what the grabber is written in, but you might be able to make that change yourself
<sascha_> it is perl, but i just cant find where to statically change the default from 5 days to 14
<sascha_> tv_grab_eu_epgdata
<sascha_> /usr/bin/tv_grab_eu_epgdata
<rhpot1991> sascha_: config file maybe?
<rhpot1991> my $url=$baseurl . '/index.php?action=sendPackage&iOEM=&pin=' . $pin . '&dayOffset=' . $dataoffset . '&dataType=xml';
<rhpot1991> days are passed into downloadepg
<rhpot1991> our @xmlfiles = downloadepg($opt->{days},$opt->{offset},$pin);
<rhpot1991> looks like they come from a config somewhere
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-11
<qwebirc37686> help i think i have my b/e set, am using a front end to view recordings however it will not launch
<kruzayn> Hello all.  Having some trouble with getting my channels in Mythbuntu.  I have a few that scan found, but I am not getting the majority of my channels
<qwebirc87270> ok
<Memorex636> calling comcast is so much fun
<patdk-lap> they have always been good to me
<Memorex636> they registared my cable card as a cable box
<mrand> at least you can call Comcast.  I'm in TWC area, so cablecard would be a waste for me.  Which helps make my decision to drop cable all that much easier.
<Memorex636> well i guess i can format this machine agian
<tgm4883> formatting a machine because they registered your cable card as a cable box?
<tgm4883> that seems odd
<Memorex636> na I was fitting to get the card to work so theres like 4 different flavors od ubuntu and the drives are a mess and not how I wanted them.
<Memorex636> er fighting
<Memorex636> I want a clean slate to start from.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-12
<Shadow__X> i am trying to install jw player in backendip:6544 under 3rd party software but when i do it keeps asking for a username and password. When it try to use my main username the prompt keeps coming back
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, Did you try your mythtv username and password?
<RagingComputer> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2670#comic
<Zinn> [www.smbc-comics.com] Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
<RagingComputer> sry, wrong window
<kruzayn> I am having trouble getting channels to show in Mythbuntu.  Ive got a few but the rest dont show for me (US, tried a w_scan to channels which didnt work, tried a scan to channels.conf which didnt add them either.)  really stumped and could use some guidance
<rhpot1991> kruzayn: what tuner?
<kruzayn> Hvr 2250
<kruzayn> I think i had them at one point, but was having trouble with "watch tv" and deleted all my channels.  I still have a ton of transports listed but only around 10 channels.  I should have over 70
<Memorex636> howdy
<Memorex636> any one around able to help with a set up? im confused with video source setup
<dekarl> Memorex636: just ask, maybe someone knows the answer. But it sounds like its a generic mythtv question that can go to #mythtv-users (more people in there)
<Memorex636> rgr
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-13
<Memorex636> whats the current status of the nvidia graphics drivers with Mythbuntu 12.04.. i know normal ubuntu was having issues...
<tgm4883> uh, working?
<tgm4883> I didn't know normal ubuntu was having issues
<tgm4883> it works fine on my Ubuntu desktop
<Memorex636> yea there was alot of talk about using the older drivers vs the current
<Memorex636> might have been a unity issue too
<Memorex636> it was causing me headaches
<tgm4883> I'm using the current-updates driver in jockey
<tgm4883> and I have unity
<Memorex636> but my card is really old
<tgm4883> what card?
<Memorex636> 8800gtx
<tgm4883> so what is the problem?
<Memorex636> it would  cause ubuntu to freeze up
<tgm4883> using the older drivers?
<Memorex636> untill you could log out and in to 2d
<Memorex636> I was having issues with the resolution
<Memorex636> after i loaded the old drivers
<Memorex636> and the new ones would freeze.... I havent had that issue with mythbuntu tho
<tgm4883> well that sounds like a unity issue completely
<tgm4883> since it's fine in unity 2d
<tgm4883> mythbuntu doesn't use unity
<Memorex636> yea
<Memorex636> another reason why i reinstalled for it
<Memorex636> its been a learning experince
<Memorex636> does bluray work?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: i used the username i log into that runs mythfrontend
<Shadow__X> that was in reference to trying to install jwflash in mythbackend:6544
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, thats the wrong username I think
<tgm4883> IIRC, you want mythtv:<password from mysql.txt>
<Shadow__X> ok what username should i use then? mythtv?
<tgm4883> probably
<Shadow__X> yeah i tried mythtv as user and password from that file
<Shadow__X> i even tried logging in from termimnal with those credentials and it didnt work
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: its a special username for that I think
<rhpot1991> lets see if I can remember it
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: admin:mythtv
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: HLS is currently broken too
<rhpot1991> I believe a fix was committed last night, so whenever we build again
<Shadow__X> ok i pulled in 7/12 build and its still broken so i am thinking by next week the commit will be in the mythbuntu builds right?
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: 7/12 is close, might be in there
<rhpot1991> unfortunately I don't know the commit for the fix
<rhpot1991> try it an dsee
<Shadow__X> MythTV Version : v0.25.1-62-ge330593 i am running that build and am still having the problem but if there was a commit i will test again in a few days and see how things are
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: i am on 7/12 and still no fix so i will just wait a couple more days. Thanks for the help
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: I'll let you know if I see the fix come through
<rhpot1991> and no problem
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: I hear that HLS is fixed now if you update
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-14
<qwebirc95589> Hello, i am new to mythtv, have a dedicated backend and a frontend. Im having two issues, seems like the recordings i set are skipping commericals in wrong places then the episode ends half way through. Also recordings are being set to auto-expire along with live tv, show it be this way or should just live tv be set to autoexpire.. thank you in advanced
<tgm4883> qwebirc95589, when you setup a recording rule, you can set whether you want it to autoexpire or not
<qwebirc95589> ok so its normal for recordings to autoexpire? i was just thinking it was for live tv and i had somethign messed up
<tgm4883> as for the commercial skipping, commercial flagging isn't perfect. I'd imaging there are only certain types of shows (or certain shows) that you are seeing that bad behavior on?
<tgm4883> qwebirc95589, it's normal. LiveTV expires before recordings. And recordings expire based on watched vs unwatched and weighted priority
<tgm4883> all of that is configurable, but IIRC those are the OOTB settings
<qwebirc95589> ya i mean sometimes it works great, sometimes not.. i turn commerical skipping off so that should be ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc95589, it's it's only certain shows, then you can turn off commercial flagging for just that recording schedule
<qwebirc95589> when its set to transcode does that remove all the commericals it detects? could that be why my recording are only half of the episodes?
<tgm4883> yea I think transcoding removes commercials
<qwebirc95589> ok that makes since.
<qwebirc95589> thank you so much for your help
<tgm4883> yw
<qwebirc95589> would u happen to know if theres a way to change the name of the recording file?
<tgm4883> qwebirc95589, change it, no. You could use mythlink to make it a nicer name
<qwebirc95589> ok, do you have a myth setup? just wondering if its a good long term solution
<tgm4883> yea I've had one for 5+ years
<tgm4883> which I've upgraded over time
<qwebirc95589> i want to get rid of my cable box completely, ive just been running into issues (which im working through slowly), just wondering if things will be better.. lol
<tgm4883> who is your cable provider?
<qwebirc95589> comcast
<tgm4883> I just moved to cable card and got rid of my HDPVR
<tgm4883> I've got comcast too
<qwebirc95589> have u every tried watching recordings on a ps3?
<tgm4883> qwebirc95589, nope, although it should be doable providing the ps3 can play back mpeg2-ts recordings
<tgm4883> I've got to run, be back later if you have more questions
<qwebirc95589> ok, thank you :)
<qwebirc95589> can anyone help me setup Mythlink?
<SteveGoodey> qwebirc95589: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythlink.pl
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythlink.pl - MythTV Official Wiki
<qwebirc95589> is it just a matter of adding the script to like a user job? is there anything that needs to be installed first?
<SteveGoodey> On that page it mentions perl modules.
<qwebirc95589> ok missed that. got it.. thank you
<danielk22> OT: Anyone know if there is an ubuntu tv channel? Or can just answer if ubuntu tv can be built on 12.04, it looks like it requires 11.10 packages..
<tgm4883> danielk22, yes there is, it's #ubuntu-tv  but to answer your question, ubuntu tv is transistioning to Unity 3d from unity 2d (because 2d is deprecated) so there isn't much to do with it yet
<tgm4883> IDK if it's even usable ATM
<tgm4883> danielk22, for weekly info updates, www.doadjustyourset.com
<danielk22> tgm4883: Thanks! I don't need it to be usable, just wanted to take a look at it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-15
<qwebirc92314> hello, just curious if anyone could help me with mythlink setup. i have checked out the wiki page for it made sure i have the prerequisites installed, i am running the script as a user job straight from the webpage but it errors out with "User job returned non-zero, check logs" when i check the backend logs it just says failed.. any ideas?
<qwebirc52037> sorry got disconnected earlier.. i have mythlink setup to run as a user job, it works fine if i run it in terminal with "sudo ./usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/mythlink.pl --link /media/hd2/recordings/recorded/ --format '%T/%T%-%S'" but when i take off the " sudo ." for the job script it fails. i have the destination folder set to chmod 777
<qwebirc52037> sorry got disconnected earlier.. i have mythlink setup to run as a user job, it works fine if i run it in terminal with "sudo ./usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/mythlink.pl --link /media/hd2/recordings/recorded/ --format '%T/%T%-%S'" but when i take off the " sudo ." for the job script it fails. i have the destination folder set to chmod 777
<qwebirc52037> anyone have any experience with mythlink.pl?
<tdub950> hello, does anyone have any experience using mythlink.pl as a User Job?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-09
<sabhain> Jay2k1: thanks for the debug help last week.  Ended up being a bad (old) motherboard.
<Jay2k1> sabhain: oh cool, glad you were able to sort it out
<qwebirc6882> Howdy!  Just joined the world of mythbuntu.  Installed 12.04.  Trying to figure out how to get to the Mythbuntu Control Center to get the Nvidia card working....
<qwebirc6882> I installed the "regular" mythbuntu disc, and got it booted up and the audio is working properly.  Just trying to find the menu option that gets me into the Control Center so I can get the repos and the restricted Nvidia drivers working properly.
<Jay2k1> let me see where that is
<Jay2k1> i think under "system"
<Jay2k1> yeah. applications -> system -> mythbuntu control center
<Jay2k1> you should also find "nvidia x server settings" in the system menu.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-10
<qwebirc6882> At first I was trying to figure out where the "system" menu was... then I realized that I needed to EXIT mythbuntu to get to it.  NOW I am on familiar territory!  Thanks!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-11
<Darael> Suppose I wish to add myth master-backend capabilities to an existing headless server.  Is there anything in particular I need to do to ensure I only get the X11 libraries it needs, rather than a full X server?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-12
<baggar11> is updating to a repository version of mythbuntu as easy as updating the backend and then the frontends through the MCC?
<baggar11> My 720p stations are all having audio sync issues after a couple minutes and I've noticed the EIT information is usually 1 hour off of the current show
<tgm4883> baggar11, yes
<baggar11> tgm4883: thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-07
<musclehill> Am receiving errors about tmdb3.py. Everything seems to work OK but window pops up with this error repeatedly.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-08
<qwebirc94351> anyone know why my sys/class/rc folder is empty.  i'm trying to get y mce remote to work, i've reinstalled mythbuntu 8 or 9 times and everytime that folder is empty.
<qwebirc94351> maybe i'm going in a wrong direction to get my remote to work, i just never get anything from the remote ad it gives a error when i start lirc complaing about not being able to find a file or folder there
<tgm4883> that seems like insanity
<qwebirc94351> i know it is driving me nuts
<tgm4883> I'm guessing that directory is empty because your system is not detecting anything to put in there?
<tgm4883> I don't use an MCE remote anymore, but I'm assuming you are correct in that something should be in there, which means your system isn't detecting your hardware in order to populate that directory
<qwebirc94351> it sees the usb reciever, i just think something is either blocking the install or something else is maybe interfering with it
<tgm4883> reinstalling is worthless in this example
<tgm4883> blocking the install?
<qwebirc94351> i thought maybe something else was trying to use it and not allowing the install,  But i'm just guessing here
<tgm4883> not allowing the install into /sys/class/rc  ?
<qwebirc94351> Like i said i'm guessing, i can't figure out why it isnt working.  i even tried coping some files diretly to it as root but it would not allow me access to the folder
<tgm4883> yea, nothing gets installed there
<tgm4883>  /sys is a virtual directory. It gets populated by the kernel
<qwebirc94351> is there a log somewhere i could look at and see if it is having issues with the hardware?
<tgm4883> dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<qwebirc94351> what command would i use with dmesg
<tgm4883> dmesg by itself will print the log
<qwebirc94351> i'm not really sure i know what i am looking for, is there something to do with the reciever i should look at
<qwebirc94351> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765976/
<tgm4883> 972 to 978, it detects the device
<tgm4883> it may not know what to do with it, but it at least sees it
<qwebirc94351> can i manually tell it what to do with it?
<qwebirc94351> any ideas of what else i could check or try?
<qwebirc94351> anyone have any ideas?
<qwebirc94351> anyone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-09
<stuartm> what's the mysql root password?
<stuartm> nevermind, just reset it instead
<snakerdude> new install of mythbuntu 14.04 frontend will not connect to the backend
<snakerdude> do we have  wiki for this
<snakerdude> 12.04 went without a hitch
<snakerdude> I have check my my.cnf file for ip address and skip-networking
<snakerdude> oops backend is also a mythbuntu 14.04 machine
<tgm4883_> snakerdude: same machine or different machine
<snakerdude> different machine sorry
<tgm4883_> snakerdude: you restarted mysql and mythtv-backend after making the change?
<snakerdude> frontend machine stuck on the cant connect to Databse screen
<snakerdude> yes and I revooted to be sure
<snakerdude> I’m missing something
<snakerdude> rebooted oops
<tgm4883_> what did you set bind-address to?
<snakerdude> in the client or server machine
<tgm4883_> that setting has zero to do with a client machine
<snakerdude> in the server its the i[ address of the machine
<snakerdude> ip address of the machine
<tgm4883_> can you pastebin /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<snakerdude> yes one sec
<snakerdude> http://pastebin.com/iL5A8xku
<snakerdude> that one is 0.0.0.0
<tgm4883_> snakerdude: ok, how about the output of this command "netstat -aln | grep 3306"
<snakerdude> http://pastebin.com/69V9gF92
<tgm4883_> cool, so it's listening just fine
<tgm4883_> are you sure you have the password right?
<snakerdude> yes I think si
<tgm4883_> can you open a terminal on the frontend?
<snakerdude> where is it located besides general setup
<snakerdude> yes
<tgm4883_> ok, open a terminal on the frontend and do this
<snakerdude> I’m vnc to it now
<snakerdude> k
<tgm4883_> 'mysql -h IPOFBACKEND -u mythtv -p mythconverg '
<tgm4883_> it will prompt you for a password
<snakerdude> http://pastebin.com/RLSC52Xh
<tgm4883_> sorry, you need to replace IPOFBACKEND with the... IP address of your backend
<snakerdude> http://pastebin.com/T9gs9eC1
<tgm4883_> ok, go to your backend, open a terminal and do
<tgm4883_> 'mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg '
<tgm4883_> almost the same command, but we're not specifying a host (this is important)
<snakerdude> http://pastebin.com/3WyyGQdn
<snakerdude> password must be wrong
<snakerdude> which one should I be using
<tgm4883_> check /etc/mythtv/config.xml on your backend
<tgm4883_> that should be the correct password
<snakerdude> looking now
<snakerdude> wow
<snakerdude> dude
<tgm4883_> yes?
<snakerdude> I was an I not a l
<tgm4883_> heh
<snakerdude> in the password
<tgm4883_> that explains it
<snakerdude> working fine sorry for the time and trouble on a simple typo on my part
<tgm4883_> no worries
<snakerdude> doing a scan now
<snakerdude> do we have wiki for setting up a secondary backend I want to out a tuner in that frontend machine
<snakerdude> put a tuner
<snakerdude> sleepy as heck
<tgm4883_> I'm sure there are instructions on the mythtv wiki, it's basically the exact same process though, you just tell it the right IP address for the database
<snakerdude> k thanks
<snakerdude> all tuners busy
<snakerdude> frontend with tuner
<snakerdude> thanks again cya around
<dumnut> hi, i have xbuntu 14.04 on my computer. i want to install mythbuntu 14.04. do i install mythbuntu on top of xubuntu?
<tgm4883_> hello dumnut
<dumnut> hi tgm4883_
<dumnut> hw are you today?
<dumnut> how
<tgm4883_> So you just install mythbuntu-control-centre and you can configure what type of mythtv system you want from there
<tgm4883_> it will download the rest of the packages it needs
<tgm4883_> xubuntu will still be fine
<tgm4883_> that is actually how I run my frontend since it's also my steam machine
<dumnut> cool, thank-you for your help :)
<dumnut> steam machine
<dumnut> ?
<tgm4883_> http://store.steampowered.com/
<tgm4883_> gaming
<dumnut> assissinso f kings, sound exiting
<dumnut> exciting
<dumnut> hi, i loaded the disk mythbuntu on startup and afraid that it might eraxe xunbuntu
<tgm4883_> did you tell it to install?
<dumnut> tgm4883_: that ite with lots of games is cool
<dumnut> no i did not
<tgm4883_> then pop out the disk and restart the system
<tgm4883_> it's not going to do anything unless you tell it to install
<dumnut> i did notat
<dumnut> do i leave xbuntu running, then load disk and run  particular program from mythbuntu disk?
<tgm4883_> no, forget about the mythbuntu disk
<dumnut> ohh
<tgm4883_> install mythbuntu-control-centre from the repos
<dumnut> then i load control centre from ubtuntu software center?
<tgm4883_> yes
<dumnut> at the center, i typed in mythbuntu an got 4 listing for magazine
<dumnut> hmm i typed in myth and got more reults that weem right
<dumnut> again thank-you for your help tgm4883_
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-10
<qwebirc37767> hello, i need some help with my remote.  I have got further with it but still cant figure it out.  I now can use the four arrow keys on it and the ok button but none of the other buttons seem to do anything.
<qwebirc37767> i see the light on the reciever light up when i press any of the other buttons but they dont seem to work in mythbuntu
<qwebirc37767> i found one article about it that seems to be about my same remote but it is from 2011 and i am not sure i would mess something up if i followed the instructions they have there.  I think it is a older version of lirc he is mentioning
<qwebirc37767> http://www.wentztech.com/radio/Linux/files/myth_remove.html
<qwebirc37767> i am running mythbuntu 14.04
<qwebirc37767> anyone have any ideas
<qwebirc37767> anybody there?
<gedakc> I just recently signed in.  What is your question?
<qwebirc37767> i am trying to get my remote to work, the 4 arrow keys and enter work but not the rest.  i found a rticle online about someone else having the same issue with what looks might be the same remote but it is from 2011 and i believe is for a older version of mythbuntu and lirc
<qwebirc37767> i wanted to know if these instruction would work or if i would damage something doing them
<qwebirc37767> http://www.wentztech.com/radio/Linux/files/myth_remove.html
<qwebirc37767> maybe i am going down a wrong path altogether.  i was getting excited after 3 weeks of fighting with it and googleing i am finally getting some response out of my remote
 * gedakc reading the link...
<gedakc> I'm using an MCE remote control.  To add a key so that Mythbuntu recognizes it you need to know the name of the key (button in lirc terms) and the action you want it to do.
<gedakc> I posted a page on how I installed Mythbuntu and added new remote control button mappings.
<gedakc> The page is at http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-install-mythbuntu#add-rc-mapping
<qwebirc37767> i will check it out
<gedakc> I think there is an lirc tool that you can run and it will display the name of the buttons as you press them on your remote control.  I don't recall the name of the utility at the moment.
<gedakc> I think the command to determine the button codes is irw.
<gedakc> http://linux.die.net/man/1/irw
<qwebirc37767> i actually see my remote listed in the usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb with all of the keys predefined. Is there a way to get it to use that file?
<qwebirc37767> When i do irw i get all the numbers keys respond, the 4 arrow keys and the ok button, none of the other keys do anything
<qwebirc37767> i do see the light on the reciever blink for all of the buttons no matter if they show up in irw or not so it seems to be recieving it
<qwebirc37767> i also see the under sys/clas/rc there is nothing under there and i think there is supposed to be
<gedakc> For any customizations of key codes, I always edit the ~/.lirc/mythtv file.  It should already contains some remote codes.
<qwebirc37767> i'm new to linux where do i find the ~/.lirc/mythtv file?  dont know what the ~ means
<gedakc> The ~ symbol is shorthand for the home directory of your user account.  For example if your username is "pvr", the home directory should be "/home/pvr".
<gedakc> The dot in front of a file name or directory makes it invisibile by default.  You can view all invisible entries by using the "-a" option on the "ls" command.  For example "ls -al .??*"
<gedakc> There is a list of supported remote control files at:  http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/
<gedakc> What is the name/brand of your remote control?
<qwebirc37767> i have a SIIG vista mce remote and reciever
<gedakc> An MCE remote control should work out-of-the-box with MythTV.  Did you select "Windows Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all)" when you chose the Remote setting for Mythbuntu?
<qwebirc37767> yep, i actually had a guy from this forum get on my mythbuntu box remotely to try and get it to work but at that time couldnt get any button to work
<qwebirc37767> we went through the config and he said it should work, he just couldnt figure out why sys/class/rc had nothing in it
<gedakc> If you run irw in a terminal, does it show a key code for buttons such as channel up or channel down?
<qwebirc37767> no it doesnt
<gedakc> That is strange, especially since you mentioned numbers and arrow keys on the remote do work.
<qwebirc37767> i know the whole thing is strange.  the guy i had helping suggested reloading and trying a brand new download in case something got corrupted
<qwebirc37767> i did that and still have the same issue.
<qwebirc37767> if i am counting correctly i tyhink it is my  11 reinstall.  I did not keep anything when i reinstalled i erased everything from before
<gedakc> If lirc is not displaying the key codes when you press buttons on the remote (when running irw), that suggests that the problem is with lirc.
<qwebirc37767> is there a newer version out there or something maybe?
<gedakc> From a quick google search for your remote, it looks like at least two people have got your remote control working.  Search for SIIG in the following link:
<gedakc> https://github.com/OpenELEC/OpenELEC.tv/blob/master/packages/sysutils/remote/lirc/config/lircd.conf.rpi
<gedakc> I think that the .rpi extension is for Raspberry Pi, but I think the remote file should work on PC's too.
<qwebirc37767> i see it listed there but how do i get the system to let me use it.
<gedakc> I think that is the file that should be at /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<gedakc> If you edit  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb, can you find the "siig" text string in it?
<qwebirc37767> yep it is there
<gedakc> If it's already there, then I'm not sure what to do next.  From a quick google search it appears that others have had difficulty setting up the SIIG Vista MCE remote, but there do appear to be some success stories.
<gedakc> 'Sorry I wasn't of more help.
<gedakc> Best wishes to you in getting the remote to work.  I'm off for the day now.
<qwebirc37767> no problem, i have bought 3 different remotes so far that were supposed to "Work" with mythtv.  One came with my hauppauge card and that wont work because it is not the usb reciever but a wierd cable, the other two is what others in the forums recomended and neither of them work.
<qwebirc37767> I'm getting close to the end of Mythbuntu.  I really like it but without a remote it is worthless.  I think i am going to have to go to windows media center
<qwebirc37767> does anyone know how i can copy files to sys/class/rc folder.  it wont let me and mine is empty
<Hydr0p0nX> qwebirc37767, remote controls work fine with myth
<Hydr0p0nX> what kind of remote are you using ?
<qwebirc37767> i have a siig vista mce remote.
<Hydr0p0nX> matching receiver?
<Hydr0p0nX> and does irw pick up any button presses ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-11
<qwebirc37767> yep matching reciever. irw picks up all the numbers, the up down, left and right arrows and the ok button
<qwebirc95037> i think my remote is being recognized as a keyboard and not a remote does anyone know how to fix this
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-13
<qwebirc44756> Hello everyone. Is there a easy way to install/configure mythbuntu or just install mythbuntu with on a linux system? Or a good tutorial out there?
<Kwisher> which distro?
<qwebirc44756> I've been leaning toward lubuntu
<Kwisher> i just install mythbuntu on top of xubuntu
<Kwisher> you can also use mint
<qwebirc44756> for some reason i cant install mythbuntu 14.04 get a install error or something
<Kwisher> once you install the o/s, just install mythbuntu-control-centre
<qwebirc44756> i think i've managed that. i just cant get a grip on configuring mythtv backend setup. or i just havent installed mythbuntu control centre
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-08
<qwebirc7757> Does anyone have any thoughts on running mythbuntu backend on the same machine that is acting as NAS?
<tgm4883> I don't see why that would be a problem
<qwebirc7757> Cool stuff.
<qwebirc7757> Thanks, have a good day.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-10
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone know how to get a bluray drive to mount a disk (dvd or bluray) so that I can view the contents?
<Hydr0p0nX> and of course, now that I've asked, what didn't work yesterday is working today :)
<tgm4883> Hydr0p0nX: you're welcome
<tgm4883> ;)
<Hydr0p0nX> ;)
<Hydr0p0nX> yay! new toy, new issues
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-12
<qwebirc32886> Hey guys I have a question I installed mythbuntu and want to run a job for transcoding using handbrake but I cant get it to work. I have tried a couple scripts and always get the User job returned non-zero.... blah blah
<qwebirc32886> Any help would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-12
<bdmurray> Hi, I'm having some difficulty with mythweb after upgrading from Trusty to Xenial.  Here's a traceback - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19187384/
<tgm4883> bdmurray: have you enabled the mythbuntu repos?
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<bdmurray> tgm4883: I'm using the 0.28 ppa
<bdmurray> tgm4883: and php7.0 fwiw
<tgm4883> bdmurray: hmm. Can you check your mythweb.conf file and see if it specifies the db credentials
<tgm4883> I know they tried to get that to autoconf in 0.28 but I don't think it was working properly
<bdmurray> tgm4883: it does and they are correct
<bdmurray> tgm4883: I tried writing some php to dump the _SERVER array and none of the db_ stuff is in there though
<bdmurray> tgm4883: you meant /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mythweb.conf right?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> let me ssh to my backend
<tgm4883> bdmurray: can you pastebin a "dpkg -l | grep -E '(php|myth)'"
<bdmurray> https://paste.ubuntu.com/19206185/
<tgm4883> bdmurray: hmm, that all looks good to me
<tgm4883> bdmurray: I assume you've tried restarted apache already?
<tgm4883> bdmurray: can you pastebin your mythweb.conf file?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: Restarted lots of times. ;-) https://paste.ubuntu.com/19206532/
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> lines 29 and 32 are wrong
<tgm4883> well, probably wrong
<tgm4883> bdmurray: what's the output of "ls /var/www/"
<bdmurray> bdmurray@flash:~$ ls /var/www/
<bdmurray> html  index.html  mythweb
<bdmurray> mythweb is a symlink to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/
<tgm4883> bdmurray: what's the output of "ls /var/www/html" and "ls /var/www/mythweb"
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> what about that html dir
<tgm4883>  /var/www/html
<bdmurray> that contains the same mythweb symlink
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> I know apache started using /var/www/html in 2.4, but I don't see why that would be causing issues since you have the symlink in the old location
<tgm4883> bdmurray: is any part of mythweb working?
<tgm4883> I'm not a PHP expert, but that error seems to be a connection issue with the DB
<bdmurray> tgm4883: no, I just get a dir listing and the error message I originally paste binned
<tgm4883> the host was just upgraded? same hostname/IP?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: yes, as a debugging step I modify database.php to print the _SERVER array and get nothing
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19207358/
<bdmurray> lines 3 and 4
<bdmurray> but I don't know php at all
<tgm4883> Yea I don't really know PHP either
<tgm4883> I suppose it's possible it's broken in your version. I've got the june 9th build. I can upgrade when I get home to test
<tgm4883> I'd try just flipping the two directories in the mythweb.conf file and see if it gets any better, if not then maybe ask in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> I'll be home in about 4 hours
<bdmurray> tgm4883: okay, thanks
<tgm4883> bdmurray: if it helps, here's my mythweb.conf
<tgm4883> http://termbin.com/9sa9
<bdmurray> tgm4883: hmm, its mostly working now. However, there are a couple of errors.
<tgm4883> what did you change? just the dir?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: yeah, just the two directory entries
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so what's still erroring?
<bdmurray> Warning: Unknown: function '0' not found or invalid function name in Unknown on line 0
<bdmurray> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/session.php, line 21:
<bdmurray> !!NoTrans: session_start(): Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent!!
<bdmurray> tgm4883: ah, that was likely because of enabling these two lines
<bdmurray> #            php_value display_startup_errors        On
<bdmurray> #            php_value display_errors                On
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<bdmurray> I don't see the warnings after commenting them out.
<tgm4883> so then is everything working?
<bdmurray> seems like it, beers to you!
<tgm4883> bdmurray: careful what you say, I think we're relatively not far apart
<bdmurray> But its separate states!
<tgm4883> bdmurray: are you not in Oregon anymore?
<bdmurray> tgm4883: I'm in Camas, WA.  Its still the Portland Metropolitan Statistical Area though.
<tgm4883> ah
 * mschoolbus is at war with mysql.
<mschoolbus> i guess updating breaks everything on 16.04?
<mschoolbus> ffs
<mschoolbus> does 16.04 work?
<mschoolbus> found my answer: no
<mschoolbus> seriously what is mysql's problem? now it's failing on 14.04.4?!
<mschoolbus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mschoolbus>  mysql-server-5.7
<mschoolbus>  mysql-server
<mschoolbus>  mythtv-backend-master
<mschoolbus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-13
<mschoolbus> Home entertainment just got frustrating again.
<tgm4883> mschoolbus: what's your current state? I'm running on 16.04 currently
<mschoolbus> i am having troubles with mysql updating
<mschoolbus> i have reloaded probably 7 times today
<mschoolbus> currently trying 14.04.4 with NO updates
<mschoolbus> going to try to update to .28 repository
<tgm4883> ok
<mschoolbus> i had a PC working great and i think lightning fried it :(
<tgm4883> mschoolbus: let me know what issues you're having and we can try to work through them
<mschoolbus> thank you. i plan on hitting it hard tomorrow as well lol. i would like a current install
<mschoolbus> but mysql-server-5.7 fails to upgrade and then everything breaks
<tgm4883> fails to upgrade?
<tgm4883> Are you trying a 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade?
<mschoolbus> i did that previously successfully
<tgm4883> ok, but you just said you are on 14.04
<tgm4883> so why are you doing a 5.7 upgrade?
<mschoolbus> however, i did fresh 16.04 install. attempt to do all updates, and mysql-server gives me hell
<mschoolbus> currently on 14.04.1   this is my 7th install today lol
<tgm4883> That's a lot. Shouldn't be that difficult
<mschoolbus> i know :-/ I have done this before a few times
<mschoolbus> i hope to watch tv tonight
<tgm4883> mschoolbus: so what's the currently state?
<mschoolbus> well, i am running apt-get upgrade moving 14.04.4 .27 to .28
<tgm4883> ok
<mschoolbus> rebooting now
<tgm4883> You probably want dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade, but we'll see how it goes
<mschoolbus> i actually did :)
<tgm4883> ok
<mschoolbus> my next problem will be getting tv guide data back
<mschoolbus> i dont pay for that service
<mschoolbus> i had a cron job running something, iirc
<tgm4883> good luck with that
<mschoolbus> its working!!
<mschoolbus> mythfrontend and kodi with mythtv pvr addon crash on my laptop, but my mk808b plus is working
<mschoolbus> my local mythtvfrontend keeps trying to connect to localhost and not my master backend
<mschoolbus> 2016-07-12 19:47:33.584202 I  MythCoreContext::ConnectCommandSocket(): Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543 (try 1 of 1)
<tgm4883> mschoolbus: check ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<mschoolbus> k, ty
<mschoolbus> hmm <host> is correct
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> check /etc/mythtv/config.xml ?
<mschoolbus> do i need username and password? i thought ihad some setting set to 0000 that required no pw
<tgm4883> I forget which one it uses
<mschoolbus> ah ha, there is localhost
<mschoolbus> still didnt work
<mschoolbus> at least i know my backend is working
<mschoolbus> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.2' (111)
<mschoolbus> (which is the backend IP)
<mschoolbus> my mk808b plus running openelec connects just fine
<mschoolbus> baseball on in the background
<mschoolbus> Is EIT not included with all channels?
<mschoolbus> wait.. now i have a bunch of guide data...
<mschoolbus> awesome!
<mschoolbus> tgm4883, thank you for your help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-14
<Bray90820> Anyone around
<Bray90820> The wrong channel seems to be being broadcast on Channel number 709
<moviefreak2> hi anyone know how do i resolve mythtv 0.28 eit guide not updating
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-17
<qwebirc66247> I am a newbie installing mythubuntu, I have setup Storage groups by keep getting error message "unable to create file /srv/TV/a/TV/livetv//.test". Inspite of this error I am able to watch TV on the frontend. Any help is appreciated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-11
<qwebirc34659> why don't the repositories have lists for zesty?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-15
<|PSU|> hi guys, running a new setup after a hard drive failure...Mythbuntu 16.06 with 0.28 Mythtv.  having an issue where it works fine for a few hours, then something gets hosed with the backend.  lots of searching leads me to this post which is identical to my problem but unforutnately did not have any suggestions - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327571&p=13502967#post13502967
<|PSU|> Mythweb works when I first start the box, but after several hours the response returns an error without information on some of the pages. I still get a response but it takes a minute or two for it to reply and then at the top of the page I usually see this error:
<|PSU|> User Notice at /usr/share/mythtv/bindings/php/MythBackend.php, line 110:
<|PSU|> !!NoTrans: Unexpected response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION '88': !!
<|PSU|> if I manually restart the backend, everything returns to normal
